# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Re: Topic EQUESTRE

## csealionm

Merci pour vos réponses!

Merci ptitbulot, c'est super simpa de ta part! Si j'ai une question je te demanderais  :Smile:  . Oui je suis trop heureuse que je vais avoir mon cheval! Et je ferais bien attention a bien le choisir, car une fois acheté je n'aurais jamais le coeur a le revendre meme si le courant ne passe pas du tout.

Je savais pas du tout que les traits apprenait plus vite que les chevaux de selle !   ::   Ca tombe bien alors !   ::   Oui ils doivent etre super confortable en plus! En rando une fois j'ai monté un demi-trait, un vrai fauteuil    ::  

Je vous tiendrai au courant pour mon future bébé, et je mettrais des photos des que je l'ai   :amour:  Mais bon c'est encore dans longtemps...

----------


## zab2o

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire mais j'aimerais reprendre certaines erreurs erronées. Je reprendrais plus tard quand j'aurai fait mon cours de voltige...

Alors déjà, le filet sans mors c'est celui qu'à montré vlg (il me semble?) sur le bel alezan : un side-pull. Aucunement dangereux contrairement au hackamore qui même large et petit peut faire des dégats si mal utilisé. En général, le cheval s'y adapte très vite, et la monte n'est pas tellement plus differente qu'avec un mors, il suffit simplement d'y habituer le cheval ensuite on peut tout faire comme un filet simple.
La photo du "bride sans mors" n'est autre qu'un filet auquel on a retirer le mors !! Les montants du filet (ou se termine le mors) y figure d'ailleurs. C'est ni plus ni moins un filet quand on l'achète : sans le mors qu'on achète a côté - suivant la taille du cheval - .

Le side-pull n'a strictement rien a voir avec un licol étho. Autant qu'un licol en corde (etho donc) n'a aucune similitude avec un licol simple !!! Ce sont des licols a utiliser avec minutie. Plus la corde est fine, plus le licol est sévère. Ce licol est effectivement plus fait pour la monde étho que pour la tenue en main pour une ballade. Et surtout pas pour attacher un cheval ! 

Autrement, 200 par an c'est effectivement rien du tout... Mais si tu dois tout fournir a côté !! Il va falloir aller le voir tous les jours, pousser la brouette, te déguelasser les pompes, te tremper a tirer le tuyau pour l'eau (si ce n'est pas avec des sceaux!) tout ça avant d'aller en cours ! Réfléchis bien au boulot que ça demande.
Par contre, si pas d'abris, tu peux laisser tomber. De toute manière, c'est obligatoire. Comment fera ton cheval en plein cagnard ? L'abri est essentiel dans un pré.

Ensuite... Un trait   :amour:  Très bon choix! Effectivement des chevaux très cool. Mais gare à toi s'il te tract, la bestiole te fout par terre en un rien de temps (par un bon froid d'hiver, par exemple.) Non, non, sa ne sent pas le vécu...    ::   Un coup de cul d'un trait, c'est pas toujours rien comme dirait ptitbulot ! Je suis encore jamais tomber de ma ps qui pète tout le temps mais ce trait là, il m'a suffit d'une fois pour tomber le cul a terre ! Sa a une force d'enfer ... Mais bien souvent, une force tranquille, tellement agréable   :amour: 
Mais c'est mon rêve à moi aussi. Mais impossible pour le moment : rares sont les pensions qui accepte les traits, surtout en pré ! La raison ? Sa bouffe plus. Mais surtout, surtout ! L'état des prés après quelques mois, voir semaine ... un trait sa fait des traces enormes, en plus de la taille des panards, il y a le poid... Des cratères ! Donc bien te renseigner, en effet.
Sinon tu peux t'orienter sur des races un peu plus légères, type frison (hors de prix lol mais bien plus froid qu'on ne le pense surtout chez les hongres) irish-cob, merens, cob normand etc etc... Ou des bons gros poneys (fjord, haflinger ...)  :amour3: 


[Et m****, je voulais faire bref, je vais être à la bourre maintenant ... Voltige cosaque sur... Ah, une adoraaaable jument de trait    ::   ]

----------


## zab2o

Ils n'apprennent pas plus vite. Seulement, ils sont moins concon que des chevaux un peu plus "chaud" (mais un selle français de base n'est pas plus chaud qu'un trait) donc il se concentrent plus facilement ... Mais tout dépend du cavalier qu'il a sur le dos aussi.

Un cheval nerveux aura tellement plus de potentiel qu'un pantouflard, qu'il apprendra tout aussi rapidement des exercices plus difficile.

Mais effectivement, a mettre en route, je pense qu'un cheval bien dans sa tête est plus facile. Moi qui rêve d'un couillon fini, je reste convaincu que mon premier cheval sera un bon pépère bien calme, justement pour lui apprendre des choses, parce qu'un cheval un peu plus vif, c'est bien beau, c'est plus maléable, c'est moins "mou" (perso en club je trouve les fou plus simple a travailler que les pantouflard), mais faut savoir les gerer seul... Et seule, je suis sure que sa prendra plus de temps qu'un gentillet !!!!!!

----------


## csealionm

Oui je pense que tu as totalement raison, si le pré n'a pas d'abris ce n'est pas la peine. Il faut que je me renseigne plus! J'espere qu'ils accepteront les traits aussi :/ Sinon je peux toujours supplier mes parents de m'acheter un pré, mais pas sur qu'ils acceptent    ::  
Oui donc c'est si peu cher car on "loue" seulement le pré, apres c'est a nous de s'occuper du cheval (ce qui est normal, apres tout). Bah en faite je pensais plutot m'en occuper le soir, j'aurais plus le temps, et ca ne me dérange pas du tout de me salir et d'aller le voir tout les jours, j'adore m'occuper des chevaux!

Quant a l'abris obligatoire, j'au lus que si il y a des arbres donc c'est OK du coté de la justice, apres je pense que ce n'est pas un arbre qui va protéger les loulous d'une tempete de neige   :non: 

Oui j'y ai pensé a avoir un merens ou frison, enfin un qui ressemble, je peux pas mettre plus de 1500euros dans mon cheval! Les frisons sont tellement magnifique mais impossible d'en trouver un bien a moins de 10 000euros   :| 

Je viens de penser a quelques chose...Mon pere aimerait ouvrir un centre equestre (juste un reve) et il y a une centre equestre vide depuis longtemps a vendre a 2 min de chez moi. Si j'arrive a le persuader de le racheter ou meme juste un pré, mon cheval sera chez lui et je pourrais mettre un abris et tout. Et comme je le parerai toute seule, ca fera une dépense en moins, donc peut-etre mes parents accepterai d'en prendre 2...Bon j'arrete de rever la   :lol2:   Mais ce serai tellement parfait...

----------


## ptitbulot

J' ai actuellement deux loulous! J' ai commencer avec Eliot, un poney arabe x avec un sacré caratère! Il a vécu 12ans pré en été avec un licol et un surfaix pour lui baisser la tête afin de pas manger les pommes qu' il y a avait, en hiver il était au box a l' attache. Donc autant que le loulou quand j' ai commencer a m' en occupé il avait la patate et n' était pas franchement proche de l' homme. Quand il me voyait arrivé et l' appeler il hénisait, heureux que l' on vienne s' occupé de lui. j' ai donc fait son débourrage! Un amour, les chose ce sont corsé quand il a compris que même avec moi sur le dos il était toujours aussi fort. L' hiver ou je l' ai eu ça a été un enfer, je ne sais pas vraiment comment expliqué ça, il c' est complètement opposé à moi. J' a eu le droit au cabrade et au coup de cul au ra de la tête! :-s  ça a pas été simple, je ne voulais même plus rentré au pré toute seule. Et puis le temps a passé et on a commencer a s'ouvrir l' un a l' autre. Aujourd'hui je vis un vrai rêve avec lui (qui va peut être mal finir, ce que je n' espère pas, j' en parlerais plus quand je serais exactement ce qu' il en est!). Puis je suis tombé sur une association, je cherches un cheval depuis 6mois déjà pour tenir compagnie au loulou. Et puis sans vraiment chercher, je suis tomber sur un lot de trotteur qui ne trouvait pas d' adoptant, j' avais craqué sur un bai magnifique, et qu' en j' ai eu l' argent, j' ai vu que le cheval avait enfin trouvé une maison, j' ai regarde les autres, et là .... SAYAN! LE CHEVAL de ma vie! Un trotteur bai foncé, au fur et a mesure que je lisait les commentaires, je voyais que le temps préssait. Il était programme, le jour même c' est a dire le dimanche j' ai lacher toute un patacaise pour sortir le loulou de là. Ma mère a appeler la responsable du forum pour prévenir qu' il fallait annulé et que nous le prenions. C' est ainsi que Sayan est arrivé, avec Eliot ça c' st bien passé. J' ai laisser le loulou reprendre du poids, deux semaines après son arrivé, jeune trotteur peut expérimenté c' est blesse. La personne qui s' en occupe ne m' a prévenu que 5 jours après, il a fait une infection, bref, soin tout les jours pendant une semaine. Et débourrage, une crème de cheval! ça fait maintenant 2 mois que j' ai les deux loulous, et crois moi c' est du boulot tout ça! Les sortis, sans conter les soins (quelqu'ils soient). Il faut une sacré organisation! J' ai trouvé un bon moyen pour les sortir en gagnant du temps je les prends en tandem, je montes Sayan (qui est trop a l' écoute de ma voix) et Eliot en longe, et ça marche du tonnerre. Il faut par contre connaitre ses loulous. Je sais de quoi ils ont peur et comment ils peuvent réagir a ce qui peut se passer!

Avoir un cheval c' est magnifique, un vrai bonheur, mais il ne faut pas oublier, le box a curer, l' aliment a donné 2fois par jour, vérifier leur état, les sortir et être capable de faire face a toute situation. Ne pas avoir peur du danger, mais en être conscient (surtout en extérieur). Ne pas toujours le monté, ni le travailler trop longtemps. Les sortis a pied en long et le laisser brouter, lui tenir le sot quand il mange, le panser longtemps, en prendre soin quoi, rapproche vraiment de son cheval!  :fou:   Et croyait moi ou non, les miens savent ce que je ressens, ce que je veux, et il me rende plus que bien ce que j' essaye de leur offrir! 

Autre point important, ne pas forcement faire que ce que l' on décide, le cheval peut ne pas vouloir faire quelque chose, aller quelque part, il y a parfois de bonne, très bonne raison. C' est notre meilleur maitre, il faut le comprendre et faire avec ce qu' il nous dit. Le braquer ne sert a rien, la crache non plus! J' ai fait l' expérience de club, j' ai moi aussi utilisé la cravache et avec mon poney ça n' avait qu' empiré les choses. Le soin disant poney hyper chaud, aujourd'hui avec du travaille et de l' écoute, je le sort rêne longue!    ::

----------


## vlg1728

> Je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire mais j'aimerais reprendre certaines erreurs erronées. Je reprendrais plus tard quand j'aurai fait mon cours de voltige...
> 
> Alors déjà, le filet sans mors c'est celui qu'à montré vlg (il me semble?) sur le bel alezan : un side-pull. Aucunement dangereux contrairement au hackamore qui même large et petit peut faire des dégats si mal utilisé. En général, le cheval s'y adapte très vite, et la monte n'est pas tellement plus differente qu'avec un mors, il suffit simplement d'y habituer le cheval ensuite on peut tout faire comme un filet simple.
> La photo du "bride sans mors" n'est autre qu'un filet auquel on a retirer le mors !! Les montants du filet (ou se termine le mors) y figure d'ailleurs. C'est ni plus ni moins un filet quand on l'achète : sans le mors qu'on achète a côté - suivant la taille du cheval - .


la photo "bride sans mors" que j'ai montré, c'est exactement le même modèle qui est sur la tête de l'alezan de la première photo    ::   avec les montants qui se croisent sous la gorge ! Ce n'est pas un side-pull   ::  
voila un side-pull : 

voici un bitless bridle : 



le side-pull a une action plutot sur la muserolle, alors que la bride sans mors (bitless bridle) agit plutot sur les joues, et si utilisée sévèrement, sur la têtière. Il me semble que le side-pull est pas mal plus dur que le bitless bridle. Mais n'ayant testé ni l'un ni l'autre, je ne peux guère le confirmer.

----------


## csealionm

J'avais une petite question  :Smile: 
ptitbulot, comment a tu réussis a convaincre tes parents pour avoir 2 chevaux? Et c'est eux qui payent le véto, dentiste etc. ? Tu as ton propre pré aussi?
J'essaye de les convaincre d'acheter un pré et si au début je n'ai que un cheval, je pourrais accueillir en pension un autre cheval et comme ca avec l'arent ca payerai le véto de mon cheval.
Ah oui une autre question   :fou:  Ton premier poney est resté combien de temps seul? Si jamais je n'ai que 1 cheval tout seul dans un pré pendant 2 ans (apres mes 18 ans je m'acheterais un autre cheval) se serait possible? En tenant compte que durant nos balades il verrais d'autres chevaux. Ce serait suffisant ou il lui faut vraiment un compagnon?

----------


## ptitbulot

ptitbulot, comment a tu réussis a convaincre tes parents pour avoir 2 chevaux? Et c'est eux qui payent le véto, dentiste etc. ? Tu as ton propre pré aussi?
Mes parents n' ont rien eu à décidé en fait, mon grand père m' a trouvé le poney. Je n' ai rien eu a payé jusque là, Eliot est trèèèèès rustique. Il n' a jamais rien eu, et ... Il n' est pas pucé. Ce poney je l' ai en propriété partagé depuis le 12 Aout l' année dernière. Et Sayan on me l' a acheter, mes parents sont tombé sous le charme et sous l' histoire aussi, il aurait fini en barquette....

Ton premier poney est resté combien de temps seul? Si jamais je n'ai que 1 cheval tout seul dans un pré pendant 2 ans (apres mes 18 ans je m'acheterais un autre cheval) se serait possible? En tenant compte que durant nos balades il verrais d'autres chevaux. Ce serait suffisant ou il lui faut vraiment un compagnon?
Eliot est rester seule 13 ans sans contact avec d' autres chevaux. Tout ce passe bien, le tout, c' est de ne pas se prendre la tête sinon ils le ressentent est ça par en vrille. Si tu vois qu' un cheval est très violent avec l' autre, tu les sépares en les laissant se voir, histoire qu' ils habitues! Après les chevaux sont comme nous, le courant pas ou non. Mais ils adorent être avec un copain quelqu'il soit (cheval, poney, ane, biquette, ...) et sa évite les déprimes!

----------


## Mélancolia06

J'ai testé la bride sans mors (montant fixe et montant coulissant) j'ai trouvé ça moins précis quand même (dû a la muserolle corde parafiné pour le side pull et cuir pour la bride sans mors) et pour les montant coulissant j'ai trouvé ça assez dur pas du tout aimé.
Plusieurs années de travail en licol et le licol "etho" j'aime pas, normalement ethologie = respect du cheval, donc ne pas lui faire mal, le licol étho étant dur j'arrive pas a comprendre (mis à part le coté commercial) qu'on puisse donné ce qualificatif a ce genre de matériel, un licol plat risque 1000 fois moins de faire au cheval et le cheval réagit aussi bien. D'ailleurs une simple corde (on en trouve a 2 ou 3) en huit fait aussi très bien office de licol et marche tout autant qu'un licol "éthologique"  (vendu de 40 à plus de 70 suivant si il est vendu par un certain haras ou pas)

----------


## csealionm

Ouhla de 40 a 70 euros pour un "licol éthologique" !    ::  
Vous avez déja essayez de monter sans bride, sans licol, en dirigeant le cheval juste avec sa voix? 

Bonne nouvelle    ::   :
Apres avoir demandé a mes parents si on pouvait acheter un pré, ils ont dis que c'était une possibilité et qu'ils y réfléchiraient. 
Donc on va voir peut-etre que j'aurais mon propre pré donc pas de probleme, je pourrais avoir un trait, et je pourrais prendre en pension un autre cheval donc sa financerai les couts de mon loulou. Mes parents ne pourront pas refuser !   :Embarrassment: k:  Et peut-etre que plus tard je pourrais prendre un deuxieme cheval! Finalement mon reve va se réaliser   :amour:  Je vais faire un stage dans une écurie pour mieux apprendre a s'occuper des chevaux et je vais normalement faire un stage de parrage   :fou: 

Une petite question : L'abris dans le pré doit etre fermé? Je sais pas comment l'expliquer..Je veux dire, est-ce que sa doit juste etre un abris avec 3 coté et un toit ou il vaut mieux qu'il y ait un petite porte (ouverte biens sur) pour que la chaleur reste a l'intérieur?

----------


## vlg1728

le plus pratique c'est avec les "rideaux à lanière" avec de lourds panneaux de plastique, utilisé dans les chambres froides où le passage est important (ex : supermarchés) ça permet de faire une isolation thermique et bloque le plus gros du vent sans fermer le box pour autant.

----------


## csealionm

D'accord, mais ce ne serait pas mieux de faire un abris fermé? Ici il fait assez froid l'hiver, rien que demain il fera dans les -15 la nuit et on est qu'en décembre  :hein2:   brrrr...
Pour 2 chevaux, il faudrait un abris de quelle taille? Et si on en fait un avec des paneaux en plastique comme tu l'as dis, il faut compter combien environ niveau prix?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Un abri n'est pas un box! Le véritable "abri de pré", ça peut se construire soi même... En fermant trois côtés on limite les courants d'air... Un cheval "rustique" se fiche qu'il fasse moins dix du moment qu'il peut se mettre à l'abri du vent, d'une pluie battante ou de la neige.
Il vaut mieux veiller à la surface, la rotation des parcelles, un bon approvisionnement en foin et compléments, la pierre de sel et l'eau qu'au chauffage intégré avec porte!
Mon cheval est au pré 7j/7 365 j par an avec abri. Si j'essayais de le mettre au box (je dois parfois le faire, suite à ses fréquentes "blagues" pendant la convalescence...) il casserait tout...
Mais bon, il ne s'agit pas d'un "tout cool", plutôt du genre formule 1 psychotique, mais vous savez comment on est avec les chevaux, quand on aime...
Je reste intimement persuadée qu'un cheval normalement constitué (c'est à dire pas un pur sang tondu sorti 1h/jour dans une carrière et sujet aux tics, coliques et pétages de plombs) est plus heureux dans un pré avec abri et congénères si l'on veille à l'entretien de celui-ci (et à l'approvisionnement eau/nourriture/pierre de sel/compléments, etc...) que dans une pension "grand luxe" avec un box individuel de 16m2 dont il ne sort pas. Bonjour la prison!

Pour la partie "je pensais m'en occuper le soir" j'espère que ta motivation est à la hauteur de ton rêve, car je t'assure (et je ferais tout pour mon cheval) que nettoyer une plaie sur un antérieur dans le noir en plein mois de janvier quand il y a du brouillard givrant, c'est pas de la tarte. Même si on les aime. Alller le voir TOUS LES JOURS sans exception (même quand tu veux partir en vacances, aller voir ton copain, que tu as fini très tard ou que tu dois te lever très tôt), il faut savoir que ça demande quelquefois de très gros efforts. Je ne dis pas ça pour te décourager. Loin de là. Mais je te souhaite de ne pas être aussi surprise que je l'ai été les premières années (ex : fin de réunion à 23h, tu embauches à 7h30 le lendemain, et il faut passer voir le cheval, casser la glace sur l'abreuvoir, lui donner du foin, le panser, vérifier que tout va bien... Avant de rentrer chez toi pour une nuit bien méritée...).
La vie au pré est ce qui se rapproche le plus du milieu "naturel" du cheval (pas au sens prédateurs, recherhce de nourriture ect, mais plutôt "côté social, exercices, découvertes et alimentation"), mais ça demande beaucoup plus d'investissement de la part de son cavalier qu'une pension "tout confort" où on fait tout à ta place et où le cheval reste propre parce qu'au box.
Tu as raison de choisir le soir. En été c'est agréable, en hiver beaucoup moins car il fait nuit quand tu arrives, mais ça t'évite d'arriver à l'école, au bureau ou autre avec de la paille dans les cheveux et de la terre sous tes chaussures (ou sur tes vêtements si le tien est aussi câlin que le mien...). Il faut juste penser à s'organiser, semaine après semaine, en conséquence.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> D'accord, mais ce ne serait pas mieux de faire un abris fermé? Ici il fait assez froid l'hiver, rien que demain il fera dans les -15 la nuit et on est qu'en décembre  :hein2:   brrrr...
> Pour 2 chevaux, il faudrait un abris de quelle taille? Et si on en fait un avec des paneaux en plastique comme tu l'as dis, il faut compter combien environ niveau prix?



Jusqu'à -30°C tu devrais être tranquille! Hors cas exceptionnel, ce n'est pas le froid que craignent les chevaux mais l'humidité/le vent. (et le cagnar l'été...). Un abri qui coupe le vent et abrite de la pluie/neige/soleil est normalement suffisant (fermé sur trois côtés et pas orienté face au vent dominant) sauf si tu habites en sibérie...

----------


## csealionm

Merci pour ta réponse!
Oui ne t'en faites pas je suis motivée    :Embarrassment: k:  Peut-etre que dans le texte sa ne se voit pas, mais je le suis vraiment    ::   . Je m'imagine déja dans ma tete comment se sera, le soir des que je rentre j'attrape la brouette remplis de foin et de sa ration, je lui emmene tout sa, le panse etc.
Par contre je n'ai pas résolu le probleme de l'eau...L'été sa irait, il aurait un grand abreuvoir remplis au tuyau, mais l'hiver...L'eau sera gelé, donc je ne sais pas comment faire...Ca couterait combien environ d'installer l'eau chaude??
Pour la nourriture, je lui mets du foin a volonté juste l'hiver ou aussi l'été? Je lui donne aussi une petite ration de granulé?

Pour aller le voir tous les jours, oui bien sur je le ferais! Pour les vacances (maxi 1 semaine a la Toussaint, 1 semaine a Noel, peut-etre en fevrier et avril mais rarement et l'été au grand maximum 1 mois) j'ai des solutions :
Donc pour la toussaint nous on part (ma mere, ma soeur et moi) mais mon pere restera, et comme il aime les animaux (ca a été le moins dur a convaincre pour en avoir un) je peux compter sur lui pour s'en occuper tous les jours. Pour Noel, je connais plusieurs personnes qu'on payerai pour venir le nourrir et panser, ou alors on ferait un échange de service, elle garderais mon loulou 1 semaine puis l'autre je garde le sien. Pour avril et févier, on ne part pas normalement, sinon comme pour les vacances de noel, quelqu'un viendra s'en occuper. Pour l'été, si on part longtemps (plus de 2 semaines) je le mettrais dans un pension pré pour un mois.

Sinon oui tous les jours j'irais le voir, j'ai le temps! Au dieu de regarder la télé ou de faire de l'internet, je serais avec mon cheval. Et oui je préférais le soir, le matin je n'ai vraiment pas le temps. Le soir par contre j'ai au moins 1h30 a lui consacrer les jours ou je finis le lycee plus tard, sinon le mercredi et le weekend, je passerais tout mon temps avec   :amour:  . 

Je suis rassurée! J'avais peur que mon cheval aurait froid dehors. Je ne le tondrais pas mais je lui mettrais au moins une petite couverture imperméable.

Maintenant plus qu'a attendre samedi que mon pere rentre, comme sa on pourra vraiment faire le point sur tout. Il faut que j'aille me renseigner sur les prix des granulés et du foin. Ah et encore une petite question, dans l'abris il faut mettre de la paille au sol ou la terre suffit?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

La paille au sol dans l'abri c'est très bien, ça leur permet de se sécher quand il pleut à l'extérieur, de se coucher, et ça les isole l'hiver   :Embarrassment: k:  .
Je n'ai pas dit que tu n'étais pas motivée! Je préférais te prévenir que ça impliquait des sacrifices, mais rien ne remplace l'expérience (et si on m'avait parlé de la plaie à l'antérieur avec brouillard givrant à 21h en janvier, ça ne m'aurait pas arrêtée non plus, ne t'inquiète pas!   ::   ) Quelque part je me dis que les "équitants" qui aiment vraiment leur cheval (je ne parle pas de ceux qui le rentrent mouillé dans son box après leur heure de cours hebdomadaire!) sont un peu maso sur les bords (et au milieu!) mais j'assume!
Pour le foin tu peux voir avec un agriculteur du coin pour qu'il te livre une botte ronde (roundballer) tous les 15 jours par exemple, ça te reviendra moins cher que les petites bottes promenées en brouette (plus pratiques à stocker mais plus chères). Pour l'eau je n'ai pas trouvé de solution miracle, je casse la glace tous les soirs quand il gèle (et j'ai déjà pété deux manches de fourche depuis l'an dernier!), et si vraiment c'est très épais, je viens avec un bidon de 20L d'eau chaude de chez moi pour faire fondre tout ça! Tu peux laisser un morceau de bois dans l'abreuvoir, ça ralentit la formation de la glace et c'est plus facile pour la dégager (le manche de la fourche cassé le premier hiver à tout hasard...). Si tu as la possibilité d'avoir de la lumière, c'est vraiment très appréciable pour les soins (moi je me promène avec une lampe-batterie). 
C'est tout ce qui me vient à l'idée pour le moment... Ah, oui, je prends mes compléments dans une coopérative agricole, ils sont moins chers (et de composition identique puisque fabriqués à la demande) que chez les grandes enseignes (qui 9 fois sur 10 les prennent au même endroit) mais il faut prévoir de stocker car il y a souvent un minimum de sacs à acheter.

----------


## csealionm

Non non je ne dis pas que tu pensais que je n'était pas motivé, et c'était par bonne intention que tu m'as prévenu! J'en suis consciente, et merci de ton aide    ::  

D'accord je lui mettrais plein de foins   :amour:   Oui je l'acheterais le foin et la paille par botte se sera moins cher. Une botte ronde, ca pese combien environ? Pres de chez moi c'est 30 euros pour 200kg, tu es sur que mon cheval mangera tout sa en 2 semaines    ::   ?! Bon c'est vrai se sera un cheval de trait donc sa mange plus qu'un shet   ::   .Donc je me suis renseigné pour le prix des granulés, et je pense que 1 paquet de 15kg c'est dans les 10euros. Pour le cheval, qu'est-ce qu'y est mieux pour lui (et qu'il préfere    ::   ) :
-Les granulés
-ou un mélange d'orge, d'avoine et de mais?

Ah mince pour l'eau...Bon alors je ferais comme tout le monde je briserais la glace tous les soirs...Oui j'avais pensé a lui amener de l'eau bouillante, mais il faudra qu'il attende qu'elle refroidisse un peu avant de boire    ::   .

Je pensais que sa couterais tres cher pour moi d'avoir un cheval, mais finalement pas tellement. Si jamais j'ai mon propre pré, il faudra bien sur payé l'abris, puis le matos du cheval (licol, brosse...) mais sinon par mois j'en aurais pas pour beaucoup (enfin mes parents    ::   )
-Nourriture : je pense 50-60 euros/mois en foin et 1 sac de granulés a environ 10 euros (ce sera suffisant?) pour les mois d'hiver (novembre, decembre, janvier, fevrier, mars) Et l'été juste de l'herbe et peut-etre une ration, sa dépend de la qualité de l'herbe. Et bien sur des carottes et des pommes a coté   ::   !
-Parrage : Rien du tout si je le fais moi-meme  :Smile: 
-Véto : Vermifuge 4x par an a 20euros + vaccins (50 euros) et frais supplémentaires.

Je crois que c'est tout   :fou:  Si j'ai oublié quelque chose n'hésitez pas a me le dire    ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Pour le parage tu peux suivre une mini-formation de 3 jours (parce qu'il y a des erreurs à ne pas faire) et si ton cheval n'a pas de problèmes de pied, tu pourras le faire toi même. Tu peux aussi demander conseil à un MF ou à un pareur "naturel" (je crois que le nom maintenant c'est "pédicure équin") parce que si tu ne l'as jamais fait, c'est pas toujours évident au début (j'enlève trop? Pas assez? Est-ce que l'assiette du pied est correcte?).

Pour le foin, je te répondrai que si ton cheval est avec d'autres, il y a de fortes chances qu'il ne soit pas le seul à manger. Et que si tu n'as pas de râtelier, il y a énormément de gaspillage... Chez moi les bottes rondes sont à 250 kg, et mon coco est avec un autre cheval (très vieux!) : ils consomment une botte toutes les trois semaines à peu près, mais je peux adapter la livraison avec l'agriculteur selon. Quand il fait très froid ils mangent plus, évidemment. Et je les soupçonne de gaspiller un bon tiers du foin   ::   . Ils le tirent du râtelier, le mettent par terre et marchent dessus, ça les éclate.

Pour les compléments ça dépend de beaucoup de choses : le travail fourni,la morphologie, la qualité du pré... Inutile de complémenter en juin si ton cheval ne sort qu'en balade une fois par semaine... Et gare à la fourbure avec un trait (tu pourras fractionner la pâture avec des fils, au pire!). L'hiver c'est incontournable. Chez moi il n'y a plus d'herbe en juillet-août, puis en novembre et jusqu'à mars, pareil.
Pense surtout à leur laisser une pierre de sel en libre accès toute l'année, ça permet de corriger des déséquilibres et c'est très important.
La ration... C'est variable. Moi je donne du floconné parceque ce cr*tin de bourricot ne sait pas manger des granulés sans fabriquer du mortier et se boucher l'oesophage. Mais comme je l'ai dit avant, c'est un cas spécial... Le floconné ou les céréales aplaties c'est plus facile à mâcher et à digérer, mais ça se conserve moins longtemps. Pour les doses, tu as des exemples sur les sacs, mais le mieux est encore de demander au vétérinaire lors de la visite d'achat.
Prévois aussi le dentiste une fois dans l'année, juste pour vérifier que tout va bien de ce côté là, sinon c'est source de souffrances pour le cheval, et de gros ennuis (coliques, amaigrissement, ulcères, défenses...).
Niveau budget, tout dépend surtout de la santé de ton futur compagnon!
En "entretien" je tournerais à 250 euros par mois (location/foin/compléments/pierre de sel...) 
+ les vaccins
+ le parage (j'ai dit qu'il était toutpourrit mon chevalou?)
+ le dentiste.
En pratique je varie entre 300 et 1000 euros (hospitalisations, nuit en clinique, chrirugie, intervention des pompiers, etc...) mais c'est vraiment un cas exeptionnel (tu connais beaucoup de PS de 500 kg qui cassent la clôture, ouvrent aux autres chevaux, se barrent et finissent par une tentative de suicide dans une piscine toi? Ou qui essaient de se purger à l'if?)  :lol2:

----------


## csealionm

Oui je comptais faire un stage de parage, normalement je le ferais au vacances de fevrier, avant l'arrivée du cheval.
Oui j'ai oublié de mettre le dentiste dans mon budget, mais j'y ai pensé! Maintenant il faut que je trouve un dentiste et un vétérinaire pas loin de chez moi.
Oui si jamais je mets mon cheval avec d'autres chevaux, tout le monde mangerais le foin que je mettrais   :suspect:  donc au lieu de payer pour 1 cheval je payerais pour 5 ou 6...pas le top. Mais normalement les prés a louer derriere chez moi sont individuels, donc mon dadou sera seul. Bien sur au début il aurait une chevre en ami. Est-ce que les chevaux peuvent etre compagnons avec des llamas?? Par la suite (1 an apres je pense) j'aurais un autre cheval, et la chevre ira donc dans notre petit pré de 1500m carré qui était trop petit pour un cheval mais qui sera parfait pour une chevre (bien sur on lui adoptera un copain).

Donc j'en ai reparlé a ma mere se soir (a propos d'acheter un pré et d'avoir 2 chevaux) elle a dit que se sera difficile de trouver un terrain mais pourquoi pas, donc maintenant il reste plus qu'a trouver    ::   Et elle a dit 1 seul cheval au début, apres on verra.

D'accord, je demanderais au vétérinaire pour la ration de mon cheval. Et je mettrais une pierre de sel dans le pré. Pour l'eau, vous savez ou on peut trouver des grands abreuvoirs? Et pour le foin on a un ratelier dans le hangar, donc il n'y aura pas trop de gaspillage, enfin on verra    ::  

Oui la fourbure, c'est quand le cheval mange trop d'herbe grasse? Il faut que je me renseigne mieux sur les maladies. 

Je pense donc que en 1er cheval j'aurais un trait. Je vais me tourner au pres d'association je pense, mais il faudra que le cheval soit en assez bonne santé, se serait mes parents qui payerais tous les frais et si je veux un 2eme cheval, il faut pas que le premier ait couté trop cher. En 2eme cheval j'aimerais un de selle, genre trotteur ou alors un OI d'une association ou meme un grand poney. On verra! Je pense que se sera plus un coup de coeur   :amour:

----------


## laetitia36

renseignes toi bien car un cheval est un engagement sur le lon g long terme , quand je vois mon oncle m'appellée au secours car son super neveu lui a ramené un shet et qu"il ne sait rien du tout mais du tout sur les chevaux...Bah voila quoi...Faut apprendre sur les maladies mais aussi les herbes et les aliments plus ou moins toxiques car la fourbure ne vient pas seulement de l"herbe mais de l'alimentation...
Un cheval peut ne "rien" couter ( entretien courant) mais te couter une voiture ou un bras quand c'est malade...
Effectivement moi je ne le cache pas mon grand pere m'entretient mes chevaux depuis 8 ans mais bon je suis tjs la pour l'aider si besoin....
C'est du "sport" de posseder un cheval dans le sens ou tu pars en vacances bah tu peux pas le charger dans la voiture comme un chien ou un chat....
Mais c'est genial   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Mélancolia06

Moi sur mes 2 fauves, 1 hongre de 21 ans ayant fait 11 ans de club et de concours, il a pu jusqu'a l'année dernière passé l'hiver au pré, cette année non il devient vieux a froid j'ai préféré le mettre en écurie (box de 20m² environ) quand a la petite de 2 ans et demi (OI avec beaucoup de pur sang arabe) elle est au "pré" (enfin étant paumé dans la montagne ele est en total liberté) en continue sans aucun abri, avec les arbre elle se débrouille très bien toute seule, le premier hiver passé a la maison elle avait accés à l'écurie elle préférait resté dehors qq soit le temps et se coucher dans la neige. Pour se qui est de la nourriture le foin a volonté reste le mieux et les miens n'ont que de l'orge aplatie en hiver le reste du temps travail ou non c'est foin + herbe fraiche (l'orge aplatie a l'excelente faculté de bien faire grossir les chevaux sans les chauffer).

----------


## csealionm

Oui je pense que avoir un cheval sa vaut vraiment la peine meme si il y a pas mal d'inconvénients, surtout pour les vacances.
laetitia36 tu as de la chance d'avoir un super grand-pere pour s'occuper de tes chevaux! Je sais pas trop si le mien voudrais, déja pour garder mes cochon d'indes c'est un casse tete...   :lol2: 

Je prendrais pas un cheval avant 6 mois, donc j'ai le temps de bien me préparer. Et puis il faut que on trouve un pré, fasse l'abri etc. Non, le cheval n'arrivera pas avant que tout soit parfait    ::   J'ai pas envis de rater et de mal m'en occuper, se sera mon premier cheval et je veux absolument que se soit une superbe expérience. Et je choisirais bien mon cheval, car il restera longtemps dans ma vie (je l'espere    ::   ).

Oui je pense que je ne donnerais que de l'orge parce que si je donne de l'avoine alors qu'il sera pas trop monté...Bonjour la boule de nerf    ::

----------


## Mélancolia06

Franchement l'avoine évite, plutot utilise des aliments tout préparer mais ne donne jamais d'avoine, l'orge aplatie suffit amplement que le cheval travail ou pas, elle t'aidera a réussir a stabiliser au maximum le poid de ton cheval mais toujours faire attention a la prise de poids une trop grosse prise de poids peut etre plus dangereuse niveau santé qu'un cheval un peu mince.

Les seules fois ou j'en rajoute a la ration c'est quand je monte en concours et uniquement parce quand c'est des compétitions de vitesse et je met quasi rien 400ml dans la ration du matin et 100ml dans la ration du soir et rien que ça arrive a transformer un cheval répondant bien au changements d'allures mais étant loin d'être un bourreau de travail, préférant les pauses broutage (j'sais ça existe pas comme mot   ::   )  des ballades en vétéritable F1 passant de l'arret au grand galop juste parce qu'on a relaché la préssion des rênes et difficilement arrêtable, alors franchement un conseil l'avoine fait une grande croix dessus.

----------


## zab2o

J'ai encore lu en vitesse (enfin que les premières réponses en fait) désolée vlg j'avais regarder la photo en vitesse et je savais pas que sa s'appelait également "bride sans mors". Mais le side-pull, je sais bien ce que c'est j'ai souvent monté avec. Le bitless aussi d'ailleurs, enfin je l'ai testé mais pas souvent. C'est ni plus ni moins un licol, enfin faut totalement réeduquer le cheval a cet harnachement ! Je n'en vois vraiment pas l'interet en fait.
Le side-pull agit effectivement sur la muserolle (contrairement au hackamore qui agit sur la gourmette contrairement a ce que beaucoup pense) c'est pour cela que c'est sans danger pour le cheval. Et c'est vraiment efficace, en gros c'est comme lorsque qu'on met la main sur le chanfrein du cheval, sa tête se baisse automatiquement. Je trouve que c'est vraiment bien fait, même si j'accroche pas forcément à ce genre de filet c'est plutôt pas mal pour la liberté du cheval.

Sinon y a le hackenson qui a été conçue par les amateurs de henson qui est le même principe que le hackamore mais est mécaniquement different, il est moins sévère.

Je lirais la suite de vos messages en rentrant, mais en tout cas csealiom tiens nous au courant pour ton loulou   ::

----------


## Mélancolia06

Il y a le hackamors Indien aussi, très facile a réaliser soit même

Vu seul pour bien voir la façon dont c'est fait



Sur un cheval









Je dis facile a réaliser car j'en ai fait 2, le premier pour m'entrainer en ficelle a ballot tressé, le second pour mettre sur mon cheval j'avais vu trop court a l'époque j'l'ai mis de coté et il va parfaitement a ma pouliche. Plus dur qu'un side pull si mal utilisé mais des ordres possibilité de travailler plus finement, très bien accepté du cheval et pour les stressés style "Ah mais si y a un problème tu fais comment t'as pas de mors t'as pas de freins" bin si avec ça y a possibilité d'un freinage d'urgence puisque chaque action des rênes vont agir sur de la muserolle.

----------


## zab2o

C'est à peu près le même principe que le hackhenson sans les "barres rigides" qui le rendent plus solide et mieux "dirigeable" (j'imagine)

Si tu as un petit schema pour le fabriquer, sa m'interessaerait pas mal    ::

----------


## Mélancolia06

J'suis nulle en dessin et j'ai jamais trouvé de schéma, j'ai fais mon premier juste avec la première photo posté, le second je l'ai fait en corde d'escalade pour le coté glissant au moins il risque pas de "s'accrocher" détendue ou tendue ce qui serait tout autant génant l'un comme l'autre.

J'vais essayer l'explication:

Matériel 2 cordes, 1 cordelette, ciseaux ou cutter, briquet pour bruler le bout de chaque corde si corde nylon

1) Tu prends les 2 bout de corde (moi j'avais pris 1m chacun mais trop petit pour un cheval ça va nickel sur un poney a tête fine, j'vais ré-essayer cette fois avec des cordes de 2 m) tu fais une boucle à chaque extrémités de chaque corde.

2) Tu fais passer une boucle de la corde dans sa  propre boucle opposée. Idem pour la seconde corde et tu les superposent de manière a ce que les cordes se croisent sous le nez du cheval et qu'il te reste encore l'équivalent de la moitié de chaque corde voir les photos pour savoir ce que ça doit donner (les 2 cordes a boucles étant l'équivalant des cordes noires de la première photo).

3) Avec une cordelette tu va gainer les 2 cordes ensemble (l'équivalent du rose sur la première photo) en laissant la place de chaque coté pour les montants de ton filet.

Dsl j'suis incapable d'expliquer mieux, j'sais suis nulle aussi en explication    ::

----------


## csealionm

Bonsoir tout le monde!
Alors des nouvelles :
Aujourd'hui je suis allée voir les prés derriere ma maison. Il faut compter moins de 2 min a vélo pour y aller car il faut faire le tour des maisons, sinon je pourrais passer par mes voisins de derriere et je serais directement devans les prés mais bon    ::  
Alors il y a plusieurs parcelles, certaines plus grandes que d'autres. Je vais me renseigner si certaines sont a vendre. Il y a quelques abris mais pas sur toutes les parcelles, mais il n'y avait aucun cheval dans les prés, seulement 2 vaches.

Voila je suis plutot contente, j'espers que il y aura un moins 1hectare de prés a vendre    :Embarrassment: k: 

Par contre, vous me conseillez d'acquérir mon cheval comment? Je veux dire soit par une association ou par des particuliers qui vendent? Parce que par les associations je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé ce que je voulais, c'est a dire un cheval de trait (je pensais comtois mais depuis que j'ai vus une photo d'un Ardenais, j'ai carqué   :amour:  ) et en général on les trouve sur les forums de sauvetage de chevaux mais ce sont des particulier qui vendent leur chevaux et s'ils ne sont pas vendus ils vont a la boucherie. Voila en faite je suis un peu paumé, je ne sais pas ce qui est le mieux pour acquérir mon cheval   :hein2:

----------


## Mélancolia06

J'vais te dire ce que j'en pense, 1 cheval c'est un engagement sur longtemps bien plus qu'un chien, ça fait dans les 1 tonne (puisque c'est un trait que tu veux) donc c'est loin d'être anodin comme acquisition surtout pour un premier. Faut que ça soit le coup de coeur, que vous vous entendiez bien, n'hésite a aller en voir et si y a un truc qui colle pas n'hésite pas a ne pas l'acheter. Table sur ton entente avec lui ou elle et pas sur le fait qu'il soit d'asso, de particulier ou de maquignon. Pour le second tu auras déjà une certaine habitude, certains réflexes (il vaut mieux en avoir avec un cheval encore plus avec un qui a souffert) donc laisse ton coeur te guider vers TON cheval et pas vers un cheval que tu choisiras à cause de son passé ou de son hypothétique futur.

----------


## zab2o

des traits y en a à craquer dans les assos. T'as pas du bien regarder!!!
Surtout des comtois, c'est pas ce qui manque, vraiment ...

----------


## zab2o

Au fait merci melancolia pour l'explication    :Embarrassment: k: 

Je te dirais si j'ai bien compris quand je l'aurai réalisé    ::

----------


## ptitbulot

A l'assoc on en a plein de trait! 
Et oui je dirais comme Mélancolia le premier cheval, il vaut que ça vient du coeur c' est là que tu découvres tout. Sur une association c' est bien, mais tu ne peux pas vraiment savoir a quel cheval t' attendre!

----------


## csealionm

Bon alors je vais faire une petite recherche sur toutes les assoc de chevaux pres de chez moi. Ptitbulot c'est quoi le nom de ton assoc s'il te plait? 
Oui je sais bien que sa doit etre un coup de coeur, donc bien sur j'irais le voir avant, jamais j'en adopterai un comme sa juste en regardant une photo! Mais je pense pouvoir trouver mon bonheur dans une assoc, je m'attache facilement a n'importe quel animal, il faut juste que j'en trouve un qui m'apprécie aussi    ::   Et puis je n'ai pas des criteres spécifiques, du moment qu'il n'est pas trop vieux (15 ans maximum) et qu'il peut etre monté en balade et qui bien sur adore les calins   :amour:  Et de préférence sans gros probleme de santé.

----------


## Mélancolia06

Tu es où ? J'viens d'avoir un renseignement sur un refuge qui a (rentré ya pas longtemps je pense) 22 chevaux, il y a de tout d'après ce quel'on m'a dit et ils sont dans le 06, je demanderais plus de renseignement si ça interresse quelqu'un.

----------


## csealionm

Je suis dans l'aveyron (12). Oui le 6 c'est un peu loin donc on verra, car si il faut y aller pour juste voir les chevaux et que aucun ne me convient...Enfin on verra, se serait mieux de trouver un refuge a moins de 6 heures de chez moi. 
Sinon pour mon cheval comme on n'a pas de van il faudra que ce soit un professionel qui le fasse, vous savez environ combien sa coute? Merci beaucoup.

----------


## ptitbulot

Tiens le forum de l' asso! 

http://deschevauxetdesailes.forumactif.net/forum   :amour3: 

J'ai trouvé mon loulou la!

----------


## csealionm

Merci pour le lien! Ah oui il y en a pas mal des traits!

----------


## Mélancolia06

Salindres c'est près de chez toi ?

Si c'est le cas tu as l'association CHEVAL de Paula LOÏS  http://www.refuge-cheval.com/index.php

----------


## csealionm

Merci beaucoup! Non ce n'est pas tres loin, je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil sur leur site et j'ai vus qu'il y avait pas mal de chevaux mais on peut que voir des photos et aucun renseignement...Sinon j'en parle a mes parents peut-etre que quand on aura arrangé l'histoire du pré on pourra allé voir sur place les loulous.
Ptitbulot je suis allée voir sur le forum de l'assoc, il y a pleins de trait mais se sont que des poulains. Je prefererai un cheval de plus de 3 ans. Sinon il y avait d'autre chevaux qui étaient tous adorables les uns que les autres, et j'ai craquée sur quelques uns sauf que se sont des urgences et je ne pourrais en prendre que en juin...

----------


## csealionm

Eccusez-moi mais en faites il y a bien des renseignements pour les chevaux de l'assoc, je n'avais pas vus   :?  Je vais voir si j'ai un coup de coeur pour un   :amour:

----------


## laetitia36

> Oui je pense que avoir un cheval sa vaut vraiment la peine meme si il y a pas mal d'inconvénients, surtout pour les vacances.
> laetitia36 tu as de la chance d'avoir un super grand-pere pour s'occuper de tes chevaux! Je sais pas trop si le mien voudrais, déja pour garder mes cochon d'indes c'est un casse tete...   :lol2: 
> 
> Je prendrais pas un cheval avant 6 mois, donc j'ai le temps de bien me préparer. Et puis il faut que on trouve un pré, fasse l'abri etc. Non, le cheval n'arrivera pas avant que tout soit parfait     J'ai pas envis de rater et de mal m'en occuper, se sera mon premier cheval et je veux absolument que se soit une superbe expérience. Et je choisirais bien mon cheval, car il restera longtemps dans ma vie (je l'espere     ).
> 
> Oui je pense que je ne donnerais que de l'orge parce que si je donne de l'avoine alors qu'il sera pas trop monté...Bonjour la boule de nerf


C'est que mon grand pere eleve des chevaux depuis 26 ans , c'est lui qui m'a transmis le virus du cheval   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## csealionm

Ah oui, le virus de cheval, que c'est contagieux   :lol2:  Je viens de transmettre la maladie a mon pere    ::  

Donc bonne nouvelle, mon pere est rentré hier et je lui ai parlé d'acheter un pré et il veut bien! Maintenant il reste plus qu'a trouver un pré pas trop loin de chez nous. Et il veut bien avoir 2 chevaux, mais d'abord un. 
Je vous tiendrais au courant pour mon loulou! Il reste plus qu'a trouver un pré, faire l'abris et bien sur trouver un cheval   :amour:

----------


## csealionm

Oops pardon j'ai oublié une petite question   :| 
Si jamais on ne trouve pas a acheter un pré et qu'on décide alors de louer un des pré derriere chez nous qui n'a pas d'abris, si il y a des arbres sa irait? Et l'hiver il pourrait rester 3 mois dans notre 1500m carré avec un abris ou c'est trop petit, meme pour 3 mois?

----------


## ptitbulot

Les arbres sont des abris naturel! 
Et puis s'il fait vraiment trop froid, en décembre janvier tu peux lui mettre une bonne couverture!

----------


## laetitia36

lors 1500m² C'est chaud mais c'est jouable , la jument de ma voisine avait environ 2000m² toute l'année et n'en sortait pas car elle s'etait fait peur avec en ballade...C'est plusun paddock qu'un pre , par contre il faut bien le drainer pour eviter que ton cheval patauge dans 50cm de gadoue et surtout il faut un box fermé sur 4 cotés et ne pas faire l'ouverture au nord car c'est la d'ou vient le ventle plus froid....Apres il faut un acces facile a l'eau et qu'il ai du foin en quantité car il aura vite fait lke tour des 1500m²

----------


## csealionm

Sinon l'hiver je pourrais seulement le mettre dans mon pré/padock le soir car les nuits sont glaciales et comme sa il aura un abris bien chaud et il aura quand meme 1500m carré pour bouger un peu si il veut, et la journée il serait dans un grand pré. Si jamais j'ai 2 chevaux, 1500m carré avec un grand abris pour seulement les nuits d'hiver, c'est jouable?
Sinon l'abris qu'on a a 3 cotés ouvert sur le Sud, je pourrais toujours le fermer un peu plus sur le 4eme coté.

Sinon il y a une petite parcelle a vendre a coté de notre 1500m carré qui doit faire 500m carré (un peu plus je pense) que mes parents essayent d'acheter. Et en réaménageant notre jardin, on pourrait récupérer encore 500m carré, donc sa ferait 2500m carré, meme un peu plus, je sais pas si se serait suffisant pour 2 chevaux pendant tout l'hiver...Sinon ce n'est pas grave ils ne restent la que la nuit.

Un autre question   :fou:  L'hiver avec la neige, quand celle-ci se transforme en glace, il y a un risque que les chevaux glissent ?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

2500 m pour tout l'hiver, tu vas pouvoir ressemer au printemps, parce que le pré va être entièrement labouré...
Il vaut mieux prendre un pré en location je crois.
Pour la glace ça dépend du sol : effectivement là où c'est piétinné et que l'eau stagne, ça va se transformer en patinoire, d'ôù l'intérêt d'avoir assez grand parce que tout n'est pas verglacé en même temps. Pour la neige pas de souci normalement, ils font attention (ou ils tombent une fois et après ils comprennent qu'on ne peut pas "piler" sur neige...)

----------


## Marloun

Pour parer ton cheval, fais appel à un pareur compétent au moins pour les premières fois. Mais il faut savoir qu'un parage naturel n'est pas un simple parage "d'herbage" et qu'un stage ne suffit pas pour savoir parer correctement. Le mieux est qu'un pareur vienne le faire les premières fois puis qu'il repasse de temps en temps et toi tu entretiens les pieds (environ toute les 2 semaines) entre ces passages. A force, tu vas progresser, et au bout d'environ 1 an, les pieds seront rééduqué et tu pourras peut-être les entretenir totalement.
Pour l'hiver, je te déconseille de le rentrer dans un endroit plus petit. Un cheval a chaud grâce à son poil (ne jamais mettre de couverture), sa digestion (le cheval doit pouvoir manger de l'herbe ou du foin) et au mouvement. Donc, ne jamais mettre de couverture car celle-ci empêche le fonctionnement du poil. De plus, le poil se régule de lui même, ce que la couverture ne peut pas faire. Même et surtout par grand froid. En effet si lorsqu'il fait froid, on prive le cheval de son poil alors que c'est le moment où il en a le plus besoin, cela peut entraîner des maladies. 
Le cheval ne se met à l'abri que lorsqu'il neige, pleut, qu'il y a du vent et du soleil. Quand il fait froid, l'abri n'est pas le plus utile: c'est le foin et le fait de pouvoir bouger, et son poil. 
Pour donner le foin, je te conseille des gamelles en plastiques que l'on pose par terre: bonne position d'encolure (la tête en bas donc bonne digestion) pour manger et cela évite le gaspillage. 
La paille par terre ça isole, mais à changer très souvent car si ton cheval rentre de l'humidité, plus les urines et les crottins ça va vite devenir pas très hygiénique. C'est un plus, mais pas forcement utile qui va te coûter cher et te demander beaucoup de boulot pour pas grand chose. 
Si ton cheval est paré pieds-nus, le près ne va pas être tout retourné ou alors à des endroits très fréquenté comme le point d'eau, l'entrée de l'abri...
En hiver, ton tuyau risque d'être gelé pour donner à boire. Sois tu utilises un autrestuyau que tu ne laisse pas dehors, ou alors tu peux apporter de l'eau chaude avec une cuve dans une voiture, une poubelle en plastique... Pour casser la glace, je te conseille de casser qu'a un endroit (d'une taille suffisante pour que ton cheval boive) A force, cela va faire des couches de glace sur l'eau qui n'est pas cassé et ça fait effet igloo. L'eau dessous gèle (et regèle après ton passage) beaucoup moins facilement et en plus, tu as moins de glace à casser. Au canada, ils utilisent de la laine de verre avec du plastique par dessus pour isoler les abreuvoirs.
Les chevaux pieds-nus ne glissent pas sur la neige.
1500 m² c'est vraiment petit. Vaux mieux le laisser pour l'hiver dans son grand près avec des arbres.
Et pour le choix du cheval, ne pense pas au type de cheval que tu veux, à ce que tu veux faire avec lui mais au coup de coeur. Il faut que lors de ta rencontre avec lui, tu l'aimes tout de suite, mais lui aussi.

----------


## Mélancolia06

Très complet.

Je rajouterais juste qu'un cheval pied nus ne fait pas bon ménage avec un abri pailler pour la paille garde l'humidité et si il urine dessus c'est une humidité acide qui vient pourrir la corne. Par contre tu pourras lui en donner 1 carré de temps en temps ils aiment bien et c'est diurétique et pour un bon fonctionnement de l'appareil digestif tu peux lui faire du mash 1 fois par semaine (pour 1 cheval 1,5L d'orge entière + environ 250ml de graines de lin, recouvrir d'eau faire cuire pendant 2 à 3 h jusqu'a les grains d'orge soient bien explosé et en veillant tout au long de la cuisson qu'il ne manque pas d'eau, laisser refroidir et mélanger avec du son avant de servir, le mieux étant de le préparer le matin et de le donner le soir surtout en hiver pour éviter la transpiration abondante et les tremblements assez impressionnant que le fait de manger chaud avec le froid extérieur peut entrainer, pour le rajout du son de blé faut en mettre jusqu'a  ce que cela fasse une pâte pas trop épaisse mais pas trop liquide non plus et tu peu agrementer de fruit, de légume, d'huile [le mieux étant d'en changer régulièrement car chaque huile apporte des éléments différents], du sucre, du sel,... enfin tout ce qui te passe par la tête et que ton cheval aime.
Ex mon vieux lui adore avec de l'huile alors que ma pouliche elle l'aime nature

----------


## csealionm

Merci Marloun et Mélancolia06 pour tous ces renseignements! 
Je ne savais pas du tout que la couverture était si mauvaise pour le cheval, enfin j'avais lus sur plusieurs forums que mettre une couverture a un cheval le fragilisait mais je ne savais pas du tout que cela empechait le fonctionnement du poil.
Oui c'est sa le probleme en faite : Si je le mets dans mon petit pré (qu'on va agrandir en 2500m carré) il ne pourra pas se réchauffer en bougeant beaucoup, mais il aura un abris pour s'abriter de la neige/pluie, et si on le met dans le grand pré il pourra se réchauffer mais pas d'abris pour le vent etc.    ::   Sinon je le laisse tout le temps dans le grand pré et juste en cas de grose tempete je le mets dans mon petit pré avec abris. Vous en pensez quoi?

Oui pour l'eau j'avais pensé a casser la glace et en mettant de l'eau chauffé dessus tous le soirs. Mais je suppose qu'il faudra que j'aille la casser tous les matins aussi, ou est-ce que la glace ne saura pas totalement solidifier apres une nuit?

Pour le parage je pense que c'est une bonne idée de laissé sa a un professionel les premiers temps.Mais si je lui entretiens ses pieds toutes les 2 semaines, le maréchal ferrant devra venir environ tous les combiens?

Oui c'est ce que je pensais, je ne recherche pas une race de cheval en particulier, juste un coup de coeur   :amour3: 

Pour la paille, par contre si il est dans le grand pré sans abris l'hiver quand il y a de la neige, je peux lui mettre en gros tas pour qu'il puisse dormir dessus? Le probleme de l'abris de mon petit pré, c'est que il y a du béton au sol, donc je serais obligé de mettre de la paille, enfin si je mets le cheval la, mais je pense plutot qu'il restera dans le grand pré.

Ah oui je mettais renseigné sur les mash. L'hiver je peux lui en donner 2 fois par semaine comme il fait froid ou il faud pas en donner trop souvent?

----------


## Marloun

Les chevaux ont l'instinct de ne pas se mettre sous les arbres, sous un abri en cas de tempête car ils sentent que celui-ci pourrait tomber ou s'effondrer. Par contre lors d'un jour d'hiver où il pleut toute la journée, et qu'il pleut depuis plusieurs jour, tu peux le rentrer pour quelques heures dans ton petit abris où il pourra manger du foin au sec.
Pour la glace, tout dépend du point auquel il fait froid. Par une petite gelée, ça peut aller, mais s'il gèle fort (à partir de -6) c'est beaucoup moins sûr. Mais ne t'inquiètes pas trop car j'ai déjà vu des chevaux casser la glace avec leur pied. 
Le pareur pourra venir toutes les 6 à 8 semaines au début puis progressivement il pourra espacer ses visites. 
Le risque de mettre un gros tas de paille est qu'elle va être rapidement détrempé. Le mieux est qu'il y ait un endroit sous les arbres qui soit bien sec dans le près et qu'il ne devienne pas gadouilleux à la moindre pluie.

----------


## Mélancolia06

Le mash 1 fois par semaine max sinon ça risque de créer d'autres problèmes digestif, ça sert a nettoyer le système digestif et 1 fois par semaine est la bonne moyenne.

Essaye de trouver un pareur naturel est pas un maréchal ferrant, le pareur fera un pied sur lequel le cheval va pouvoir travailler directement, pour le maréchal ferrant son parage est en vu d'un ferrage donc ce n'est pas un travail aboutie.

Oui la couverture empêche le fonctionnement du poil, comme la ferrure empêche le fonctionnement du pied (le cheval a 5 coeurs, son vrai coeur et chacune de ses fourchette faisant effet de pompe pour aider lee sang a remonter le long de la jambe ce que le fer empêche vu qu'avec lui il n'y a pas écrasement de la fourchette) et comme le mors et une tenue "en place" de la tête du cheval empêche l'usure normal des dents ce qui crée les sur-dents.

Si ton cheval aura était ferré il risque d'avoir un peu mal au début donc travail que sur sol souple ou dur sans cailloux il faut laisser le temps au sabot de se ré-irriguer (un sabot est vivant il ne doit pas être froid mais tiède) et de se "ré-éclater" (le sabot se rétrécie sous l'effet de la ferrure qui le fait plus souffrir qu'autre chose, comme des chaussures d'une taille inférieur a sa propre taille au début sa fait mal mais le pied fini par s'y faire, en plus nous on peut les enlever le soir pas le cheval).

----------


## csealionm

Bonsoir tout le monde!
D'abord merci beaucoup pour tous ces renseignements!
Oui donc si il y beaucoup de pluie je le mettrais dans mon abri quelques heures.
Sinon j'avais penser a mettre une grande tente solide dans son pré pour l'abriter du vent et de la pluie. Vous en pensez quoi? Par contre si on achete un pré on lui fera un grand abris solide.
Sinon il y a des grands arbres ou le sol reste sec en dessous, donc je pourrais mettre un lit de paille pour qu'il puisse dormir.
Oui je suis en train de chercher un pareur naturel, mais c'est tres difficile d'en trouver un bien...

Sinon, j'ai une bonne nouvelle    ::   J'ai trouvé un cheval a vendre qui pourrait me convenir. C'est un croisé comtois et SF de 7 ans. J'ai montré l'annonce a mes parents qui sont tres intéréssé et j'ai contacté le vendeur pour plus de renseignements. Pour le moment j'attends la réponse! J'espere que tout cela se concretisera   :fou:

----------


## ptitbulot

Très bien si tu as trouver un cheval! Mais essaye le avant, et ne le prends pas si, monté il n' est pas a ton niveau. S' il est trop chaud, c' est pas facile a tenir! Fait bien attention! Si tu peux y aller avec ton moniteur c' est super bien!

----------


## csealionm

Il a été acheté hier...Je suis décu j'avais eus un coup de foudre sur lui...
Oui de toute facon j'irai essayer mon future cheval et si il me convient le véto viendra vérifier si il n'y a pas de soucis de santé avant l'achat.

----------


## Mélancolia06

Le lit de paille sous les arbres ne sert a rien il va te l'étaler en deux deux et préférera surement se coucher a coté, si il a 1 abri tu peux lui mettre sous l'abri mais si le sol et en terre battue ça servira pas a grand chose mis à part garder l'humidité de l'urine et risque de lui faire un lit de bout en hiver.

----------


## Marloun

Pour le lit de paille, melancolia06 a raison. De plus, les chevaux n'ont pas la même notion du confort que nous. C'est à dire que même si tu lui met un lit de paille qui ne paraît le confort optimum, ton cheval trouvera certainement un autre endroit qu'il jugera plus confortable. Donc le lit de paille, c'est inutile et dans l'abri c'est pas top non plus.

----------


## ptitbulot

La paille en extérieur ça sert absolument a rien, il va l' étaler partout et pissé dessus! (déjà testé)
Pour l' abri c'est bien ça permet de garder la chaleur, mais un conseil si tu peux fait un dal en béton sous l' abri!

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Dans un abri fermé et assez spacieux, la paille permet au cheval de se coucher surtout si le sol est en béton... Ca lui permet aussi de se sécher.
Le hic, effectivement, c'est qu'il faut veiller à la renouveler régulièrement pour ne pas que ça devienne du purin pailleux, très nocif pour les pieds (et les bronches!)...
En extérieur c'est inutile...

----------


## amandine95510

moi j'adors les cheveaux    ::   je réve d'en n'avoir un a moi a s'occuper mmais c'est beaucoup de travaille surtout que moi je suis collégienne   ::   ,bref moi je monte sur des cheveaux camargais (blancs),puis je les adores   ::    il sont doux au monter,il ont une puissance ,ouahhhh qui aime les camargais ici??   ::

----------


## Mélancolia06

Sympa les camargues, j'aime moins la façon dont ils sont débouré dans beaucoup de manade...

----------


## amandine95510

merçi oui c'est sur c'est pas la meilleurs façon de débourrer cette race   :hein:   et toi quelle race a tu ou monte-tu!!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Marloun

Je pense que la race n'est qu'une caractéristique donnée par l'homme qui veut toujours pouvoir tout contrôler et qui là veut contrôler la reproduction des chevaux. Or dans certaines races, à force, des problèmes de consanguinité se crées et des maladies génétiques se développent. De plus, cela permet aux hommes de vendre un cheval plus cher juste parce qu'il a des papiers et que l'on connaît ses parents où qu'il ait de la race machin, alors qu'au fond, aucun cheval n'a plus de valeur qu'un autre et ce n'est pas parce que le cheval que vous achetez a des papiers et qu'il est très cher qu'il sera mieux dans sa tête ou qu'il vous conviendra mieux qu'un autre. La nature sait bien mieux que nous entretenir la diversité des chevaux et l'homme ferait mieux d'arrêter ses con****.

----------


## Mélancolia06

J'ai un Connemara de 21 ans en retraite, je l'ai depuis 10ans c'est mon premier cheval, racheté a un club ça a été lui quim'a appris a réellement avoir une assiette car tenir sur son dos est assez compliqué, c'est un entier (entier étalon ne saillissant pas donc très chaud) je ne l'ai appris qu'il y a qq mois il a été mal castré par le club qui a laissé une testicule interne apte au bon fonctionnement et entre son age et sa santé qui est pas au top je risquerais pas sa vie a tenter une stérilisation, il est donc séparé de la pouliche.
Et j'ai depuis environ 1an et demi un petite OI (qui fera ses 3 ans le 10 Juin) de mère OI et de père NI (non identifié et totalement inconconue    ::   ) certains disent que ça serait un genre de grand shetland noir enfin bref ça donne une chose d'environ 1.30m pie noir avec beaucoup de jus, récupéré chez une personne qui a laissé sa mère mourir de faim (mère DCD aux 5 mois de la pouliche) et la petite été sur la bonne voie pour prendre la même direction.

Donc en ce moment je monte plus du tout, je remonterais surement le jour où j'aurais le connemara et ou je reprendrais un cheval genre mérens, fjord, connemara grand gabarit, enfin un cheval qui avoisinne les 1.50 et qui soit costaud.

----------


## sidandnancy

Je peux ajouter une petit pierre à ce topic.

J'ai monter pendant 14 ans, de 4 à 18 ans. Je montais dans un club, et je faisais de la compétition en CSO. 
Même si je garde de bons souvenirs lié aux compétition, à posteriori, l'analyse que je fais de mon parcours équestre est plutôt défavorable. 

J'ai acquis un très bon niveau, c'est un fait, mais au prix de longues années passé à ne faire que ça en dehors de mes temps scolaires, et dans la tension et l'obligation de résultat ( méthode de mes moniteurs, nous mettre la pression, exiger toujours plus et féliciter très rarement). 
Je me suis également beaucoup impliqué dans la vie de mon club, débourrage de nombreux chevaux, valorisation en concours de ces chevaux, travaille des chevaux du clubs, des propriétaires et des miens, aides aux reprises, au curage des boxs, soins aux chevaux. 
Pendant toute mon adolescence je n'ai fais que ça. 
En regardant dans le rétro, j'ai plutôt l'impression qu'on a bien profité de mes qualités de communication avec les chevaux, de mon assiduité au travail, de ma patience, de ma persévérance et de mon perfectionnisme. Tout ça gratuitement, par le jeu de la manipulation, en me faisant habilement penser que tout ce que je faisais était un du, en échange du temps que mes moniteurs m'accordaient pour m'apprendre de nouvelles choses. 

J'ai eu trois chevaux à moi, avec qui j'ai noué une relation extrêmement profonde et inaltérable. Ma jument est malheureusement décédé l'an dernier d'une myophatie. Elle est parti beaucoup trop vite et son absence m'est terriblement pénible. J'ai également un poney shetland en retraite que nous avons sauvé de la boucherie et un autre poney qui s'apprète à prendre sa retraite également. Ils m'apportent énormément de bonheur, et ça c'est le bon coté de mon expérience. 


En définitive je ne monte plus depuis mes 18 ans, et je ne compte pas reprendre avant de très longue année. Je ne souhaite plus monter en club, l'ambiance qui y règne m'est devenue insupportable. J'attendrais patiemment de pouvoir vivre à la campagne, avec mes deux poneys, et si les conditions sont réunis, peu être que j'envisagerais de recommencer à 0, dans un environnement respectueux du cheval et convenant à mes valeurs, à développer cette magnifique relation qui uni une monture à son cavalier.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> Je pense que la race n'est qu'une caractéristique donnée par l'homme qui veut toujours pouvoir tout contrôler et qui là veut contrôler la reproduction des chevaux. Or dans certaines races, à force, des problèmes de consanguinité se crées et des maladies génétiques se développent. De plus, cela permet aux hommes de vendre un cheval plus cher juste parce qu'il a des papiers et que l'on connaît ses parents où qu'il ait de la race machin, alors qu'au fond, aucun cheval n'a plus de valeur qu'un autre et ce n'est pas parce que le cheval que vous achetez a des papiers et qu'il est très cher qu'il sera mieux dans sa tête ou qu'il vous conviendra mieux qu'un autre. La nature sait bien mieux que nous entretenir la diversité des chevaux et l'homme ferait mieux d'arrêter ses con****.



Faut pas tout voir en noir non plus. Si tu laisses un étalon percheron saillir une jument shetland, crois-moi tu ne lui rends pas service. Cette "sélection" a aussi eu des bons côtés : les poneys landais sont capables de brouter sous l'eau, car ils sont adaptés à leur milieu (le marais). Si tu y lâches un brumby (non sélectionné par l'homme) il mourra de faim...
Il y a ainsi une diversité génétique qui n'existerait pas autrement. Bien sûr certains abrutis ont fait n'importe quoi (hypertype, consanguinité...) mais c'est loin d'être le cas général.

----------


## Mélancolia06

J'suis plus d'accord avec Marloun, la diversité existait avant que l'être humain viennent foutre son nez dedans et face des "sélections" les race porte le nom de leur pays ou région d'origine, le connemara, le pur sang Arabe, le shetland, le percherons, le poneys landais,... et d'aucune façon un percheron se serait retyrouvé avec un shetland, leur lieu de vie étant trop éloigné l'un de l'autre,mais l'Homme voulant jouant aux apprentis sorcier a fait de gros déplacement de souche (j'aime pas le termes de race) et c'est comme ça qu'on se retrouve avec des chevaux innadapté a leur milieu ce que je trouve dommage car on a réduit la diversité qu'offrait la nature à la base. La consanguinité des races est aussi a cause de l'Homme il ya pas assez d'étalon du coup dans un même race il est obligé de se retrouver avec de la consanguinité, une consanguinité de 0 ne se trouve pas en élevage mais en troupeau sauvage uniquemen,la nature fait bien les bien les choses a la base 1 étalon pour un troupeau de jument, les jeunes mâles sont expulsé du troupeau par leur père vers les 1 ans et les jeunes juments quittent le troupeau pour rejoindre un jeune étalon vers les 18 mois ce qui fait pas de consanguinité donc si une maladie apparait elle touchera qu'un nombre restreint d'animaux et non pas la quasi totalité du a un génotype trop identique d'un animal a l'autre.

Sidandnancy  totalement d'accord avec toi, j'ai quitté mon club il y a des années pour les mêmes raisons et ne reposerais plus le pied dans un club, surtout en prépa compétition, les mono mettent beaucoup trop de pression pour les résultat en concours sans faire attention si y a un risque pour le cheval ou/et le cavalier.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Le percheron et les shetland n'ont pas été sélectionnés uniquement par leur milieu! C'est l'Homme qui a créé les races...
En chiens, le LOF sert aussi à essayer d'éradiquer certaines maladies héréditaires : il en est de même chez le cheval. 
Je reste sur le fait que si les hypertypes sont nuisibles, la sélection a permis de conserver une diversité génétique qui aurait disparu autrement (c'est sûr, dit comme ça, ça paraît dingue mais y'a quand même eu pas mal de travaux en génétique sur le sujet)... 
On ne peut pas tout classe "nuisible" et "utile", passé 7 ans je crois qu'on peut le comprendre, donc je répète : la sélection a aussi ses bons côtés...

----------


## vlg1728

euh là tu pars dans une direction bizarre... Les chevaux, à l'origine il n'y avait que très peu de "races" surtout différentiées par leur adaptation à leur environnement spécifique. Tu parles de percheron, de shetland etc. et toutes ces races, ce sont des sélections 100% humaines, la nature n'a pas grand chose à y faire là. Si l'humain n'avait pas mis son nez, on aurait des chevaux de 1m30 isabelles avec des zébrures sur les jambes, avec des différences physiques assez peu marquées. Exit les chevaux, exit les petits poneys, exit les traits, exit les sportifs. Exit le cheval en fait quoi. 

L'arabe c'est certainement la race qui a subit des sélections les plus poussées et les plus contrôlées qui soient dans le monde du cheval, je trouve ça franchement fort de dire que c'est un cheval de "avant que l'humain ne foute son nez dedans". Rares sont les chevaux qui sont réellement issus d'une sélection autre qu'humaine et qui ont subit des sélections via environnement, et même ainsi, les reproducteurs étaient soigneusement sélectionnés dans les troupeaux de chevaux libres. 

C'est un discours un peu sans queue ni tête de parler ainsi de race et de sélection humaine, l'une et l'autre sont intimement liées.

----------


## Marloun

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi: tout les chevaux n'étaient pas à la base comme les chevaux de préwalsky. Pour reprendre l'exemple du shetland, il a été importé sur les îles shetland par les hommes, certes, mais ce ne sont pas eux qui ont crées la race. Ils ont laché des chevaux dans 'île et c'est la sélection naturelle qui a façonné ce poney car sur cette île le climat est très rude et il y a très peu a manger. Ce qui explique que les shetlands qui sont élevés dans des prairies bien nourrissantes sont très souvent trop gros. L'homme a juste fait le déplacement des chevaux. Si l'on lache des chevaux dans un milieu naturel, au bout de quelques générations ils s'adaptent rapidement à cet environnement. L'homme sélectionne des chevaux pour leur taille, performance... Mais après tout un cheval reste un cheval et la nature fait bien les choses.

----------


## Marloun

Alors, j'ai eu une réponses de la Fondation brigitte bardot




Madame, 

Nous avons bien reçu votre message qui a retenu toute notre attention et nous vous remercions pour la confiance que vous nous témoignez.

Vous nous faites part de l'existence d'un site internet dédié aux lapins. Il y a de nombreux sujets sur ce thème dont certains sujets ne paraissent pas négatifs pour les animaux. 
Nous vous saurions gré de bien vouloir nous envoyer les messages qui pousseraient à la maltraitance selon vous mais sachez qu'il ne nous est pas permis de faire fermer des sites internet. Si les actes de cruauté ou les mauvais traitements envers les animaux domestiques sont punis par la loi française, l'incitation ou la tentative de tels actes ne le sont pas.

En vous remerciant pour votre intérêt à la cause animale, nous vous prions de croire, Madame, en l'expression de nos salutations distinguées.

Virginie Faugas
Juriste
Fondation Brigitte Bardot
28, rue Vineuse 
75116 Paris
Tél : 01 45 05 14 60
Fax : 01 45 05 14 80




Plutôt positif qu'elle s'intéresse au forum mais plutôt négatif lorsqu'elle dit: "mais sachez qu'il ne nous est pas permis de faire fermer des sites internet. Si les actes de cruauté ou les mauvais traitements envers les animaux domestiques sont punis par la loi française, l'incitation ou la tentative de tels actes ne le sont pas."

----------


## Mélancolia06

C'est vrai et faux en même temps, a la base y a eu que le przewalski qui lui a évoluée en divers souche suivant son lieu de vie, les troupeau déplacé dan,s les steppe ont fortement grandi et on une vitesse qui s'est décuplé tout en évoluant en même temps au niveau de la nourriture ce qui a donné le Turkmène qui lui même a donné l'Akhal Téké y a plus de 3000 ans (a l'époque ils en avait rien a cirer des génotype et de l'amélioration des races pourtant il existait bel et bien) tout aussi voir plus ancien que l'arabe, c'est le seul cheval qui mangent des oeufs et va venir lécher la graisse animal (non pas du gras de type beurre mais vraiment venant d'un animal type graisse de mouton). Certes après avoir était domestiqué l'Homme a croisé les meilleurs avec les meilleurs mais il est partie d'une base et non pas d'un Przewalski.
Tout comme l'Arabe, le Marwari, le Shetland, le Connemara, le Fjord (celui qui se rapproche le plus du Przwalski autant par la taille que par la stature et la robe),... oui l'Homme a apporté son grain de sel mais il est partie d'une base façonné par la nature, sauf pour certaine race qu'il a créée lui même et qui sont de vrai cata au niveau santé, je citerais le selle Français, l'Anglo-Arabe, le Pur sang Anglais, les divers trotteurs, oui les haras essaye de réduire les problèmes sur ses races mais c'est eux qui les ont créée en créant la race en elle même, les races créée par la nature sont bizarrement les plus résistante.

----------


## Marloun

euh désolé pour l'autre message, y a eu un beug..

Quand je voulais dire à la base, ce n'était pas à la base de l'évolution du cheval mais à la base de la sélection par l'homme, avant que l'homme ne s'occupe de la reproduction des chevaux. C'était pour répondre à vlg1728 qui disait en gros que sans l'homme il n'y aurait que des chevaux de type przewalski...
Pour les trotteurs, Selle Français... Je suis complétement d'accord avec toi: c'est l'homme qui les a créés et qui s'étonne ensuite des problèmes qu'il a aussi crées.

----------


## la_iosh

> oui l'Homme a apporté son grain de sel mais il est partie d'une base façonné par la nature, sauf pour certaine race qu'il a créée lui même et *qui sont de vrai cata au niveau santé, je citerais le selle Français, l'Anglo-Arabe, le Pur sang Anglais, les divers trotteurs*, oui les haras essaye de réduire les problèmes sur ses races mais c'est eux qui les ont créée en créant la race en elle même,


Ho la vache ce qu'il ne faut pas lire ! Les généralités !!! Dire que l'anglo, le psA, les Tf et les Sf sont des cata niveau santé faut y aller... Simplement... 
Enorme....   :shock: 
Sur quoi tu te bases ????   :shock: 






> *les races créée par la nature sont bizarrement les plus résistante*.


Je me demande bien quelle race existante AUJOURD'hui n'a pas été modifiée génétiquement...    ::  
Nan parce que j'en connais pas mal des chevaux et.. étrangement... j'en connais aucune qui ait été créée par la nature et non modifiée par la suite...

----------


## Liris

J'aurai besoin de conseils ... Dimanche dernier, j'ai monté un cheval Hazim, un anglo arabe un peu chaud. Avec les fêtes et tout ça, ils n'étaient pas sortis depuis 2 jours de leurs boxes ... Donc il pétait la forme    ::   Donc, il a fait le con, il m'embarquait, il se cabrait ... donc je suis tombée ! Rien de casser, première chute, je n'étais jamais tombée avant ^^ 
Mais j'aimerai savoir comment punir le cheval qui embarque et tout ça, sans pour autant "lui arracher la gueule" comme disent certains ...    ::

----------


## vlg1728

pas besoin de "punir". Il est tout foufou et a de l'énergie à revendre, il n'est pas fautif pour ça, et il ne comprendrait même pas la raison de la punition ^^'

s'il est trop chaud, rien de mieux qu'une séance de 10-15 minutes en longe pour qu'il se défoule avant de monter dessus ^^ ou encore mieux, en liberté dans un rond de longe.

----------


## vlg1728

ah oui autre chose, si un cheval pointe alors que t'es dessus, faut le mettre bien en avant pour 'inciter à dépenser son énergie en propulsion plutot qu'en pointage. Et un cheval qui pète un câble et pointe, rue et autre, faut pas insister, tu descends, tu le prends en longe pour le défouler, et une fois calmé tu remontes dessus. Inutile de risquer un accident...

----------


## sidandnancy

Je rejoins l'avis de vgl.

Un cheval , qui plus est plutôt " chaud " qui passe deux jours en box sans sortir ( je trouve ça vraiment limite, très limite), il est normal qu'il est besoin de se défouler.

Donc oui, plutôt que de monter dessus direct, un travail à pied, liberté, c'est mieux, lui permettrait d'être dans de bonnes conditions pour être ensuite monter.

Sinon je ne suis pas pour la punition non plus, clairement, la réaction  de ce cheval est prévisible, et pour ma part justifié. Faut se mettre à sa place   :fou:

----------


## ODL

> J'aurai besoin de conseils ... Dimanche dernier, j'ai monté un cheval Hazim, un anglo arabe un peu chaud. Avec les fêtes et tout ça, ils n'étaient pas sortis depuis 2 jours de leurs boxes ... Donc il pétait la forme     Donc, il a fait le con, il m'embarquait, il se cabrait ... donc je suis tombée ! Rien de casser, première chute, je n'étais jamais tombée avant ^^ 
> Mais j'aimerai savoir comment punir le cheval qui embarque et tout ça, sans pour autant "lui arracher la gueule" comme disent certains ...


Deja, lui offrir au minimum une sortie journalière au paddock plusieurs heures par jour ... Ensuite, verifier aussi qu'il n'y a aucune douleur (Dentiste, ostheo, selle bien adaptée ...) meme si la ça a plutot l'air d'un derbodement d'energie du au 2 jours de boxs ... 

Je vous rejoins sur le topic    ::   J'ai monté 6 ans plus petite dans un "gros" club, puis j'ai eu plusieurs ponettes en demi pension qui m'ont beaucoup appris .... Je me suis rapidement tourner vers une autre vision de l'equitation et des chevaux ... Aujourd'hui, je m'occupe d'une ponette Shetland de 5 ans, Rita, avec qui je travaille a pied nottament, c'est une adorable fripouille pleine de caractère !
Et White, une petite pur sang de 6ans, qui malgré les apriori sur les ps;, vi au pré avec les copines, et a part des verrues, n'a pas eu de soucis véto majeur    ::   Comme quoi   :hein: , on travaille aussi a pied, ainsi qu'un peu monté  :Smile: 

Voila le genre de chose que l'on fait :
[flash=425,350:19zx2le4]http://www.youtube.com/v/NxxF-gKumBg[/flash:19zx2le4]


Et celle qui a le plus de sang, c'est ptetre bien la mini    ::  

[flash=425,350:19zx2le4]http://www.youtube.com/v/nPyAK-hwKiI[/flash:19zx2le4]

----------


## sidandnancy

ODL, plus j'ai progressé dans ma pratique de l'équitation, plus j'ai favorisé le travail à pied.

Je trouve ça tellement plus agréable, profond, la relation que tu tisse avec le cheval est vraiment différente, et ça se ressent ensuite en selle. 
 ::  

Je passai un peu pour une tarzouingue dans mon club à la fin, à préférer promener mon cheval en main, longe très longue voir inexistante, plutôt que de participer au " 20 minutes de plat d'entretien" de mes amies propriétaires.    ::

----------


## ODL

> ODL, plus j'ai progressé dans ma pratique de l'équitation, plus j'ai favorisé le travail à pied.
> 
> Je trouve ça tellement plus agréable, profond, la relation que tu tisse avec le cheval est vraiment différente, et ça se ressent ensuite en selle. 
>  
> 
> Je passai un peu pour une tarzouingue dans mon club à la fin, à préférer promener mon cheval en main, longe très longue voir inexistante, plutôt que de participer au " 20 minutes de plat d'entretien" de mes amies propriétaires.


Oui c'est vraiment une autre facette, et c'est dommage que ça ne passe pas dans les clubs aussi  :Smile:  Pour moi c'est devenue indispensable  :Smile:  Et ça a fait des miracles sur une 3 ans dont je m'occuppais , tout une autre philosophie  :Smile: 

Je me reconnais aussi dans ce que tu dis sur ta pension lol ! Moi quand j'ai dit a des amis qui font de l'equitation que je voulais acheter la shet .... tout de suite elle m'ont dit "Mais tu va en faire quoi ? :O tu peux pas la monter?" " Tu vcas courrir a coter quoi"....    ::    C'est tellement dommage, mais helas pour pas mal de gens, si tu ne monte pas ou si tu ne travaille pas ton cheval, bah ....   :fou:

----------


## ODL

> J'ai testé la bride sans mors (montant fixe et montant coulissant) j'ai trouvé ça moins précis quand même (dû a la muserolle corde parafiné pour le side pull et cuir pour la bride sans mors) et pour les montant coulissant j'ai trouvé ça assez dur pas du tout aimé.
> Plusieurs années de travail en licol et le licol "etho" j'aime pas, normalement *ethologie = respect du cheval*, donc ne pas lui faire mal, le licol étho étant dur j'arrive pas a comprendre (mis à part le coté commercial) qu'on puisse donné ce qualificatif a ce genre de matériel, un licol plat risque 1000 fois moins de faire au cheval et le cheval réagit aussi bien. D'ailleurs une simple corde (on en trouve a 2 ou 3) en huit fait aussi très bien office de licol et marche tout autant qu'un licol "éthologique"  (vendu de 40 à plus de 70 suivant si il est vendu par un certain haras ou pas)



Non non : ethologie = etude du comportement, et pas que du cheval...
Désolé je suis un peu embetante la dessus mais c'est un mot qui a perdu tout son sens ... au pire on peut dire "equitation ethologique" mais l'ethologie c'est une science, rien a voir avec l'equitation ^^

----------


## virginie2424

j'aimerais bien savoir faire ça, avec ma double ponette que je voulais d'un certain âge pour pouvoir aller me balader qui finalement je l'ai eu à l'âge de 3 ans via une asso, je ne peux rien faire avec car elle était douce et calme mais une fois c'est problème de patte résolue, elle pète la forme, seulement elle ne m'accepte pas sur elle et m'a déjà viré, je pense savoir pourquoi mais l'histoire ne s'arrête pas là, une fois elle a voulut me mordre j'ai levé ma main par réflexe pour pas la laisser faire et elle m'a botté, un autre jour j'ai juste voulu la rentré donc la sortir du champ et elle m'a chargé, pendant plusieurs mois je n'ai pas mis un pied dans le champ.

Maintenant, c'est bon, je pense qu'un débourrage est à refaire donc pour le moment quand je peux je la sort à l'extérieur et là tout vas bien, mais pour la longer j'ai trop peur car elle fait des coups de cul alors je n'imagine même pas sans la longe. Et quand elle est contrarié elle aurait tendance à se tourner, même chose quand elle est au champ et que je souhaite l'approcher elle me présente son derrière donc si elle vient pas je l'igore

En ce qui concerne mon sheltand il est adorable, bon il faut que je le castre mais dès ce printemps je le longerais en sachant que je m'y connais pas beaucoup

----------


## Mélancolia06

[quote=la_iosh]


> oui l'Homme a apporté son grain de sel mais il est partie d'une base façonné par la nature, sauf pour certaine race qu'il a créée lui même et *qui sont de vrai cata au niveau santé, je citerais le selle Français, l'Anglo-Arabe, le Pur sang Anglais, les divers trotteurs*, oui les haras essaye de réduire les problèmes sur ses races mais c'est eux qui les ont créée en créant la race en elle même,


Ho la vache ce qu'il ne faut pas lire ! Les généralités !!! Dire que l'anglo, le psA, les Tf et les Sf sont des cata niveau santé faut y aller... Simplement... 
Enorme....   :shock: 
Sur quoi tu te bases ????   :shock: 






> *les races créée par la nature sont bizarrement les plus résistante*.


Je me demande bien quelle race existante AUJOURD'hui n'a pas été modifiée génétiquement...    ::  
Nan parce que j'en connais pas mal des chevaux et.. étrangement... j'en connais aucune qui ait été créée par la nature et non modifiée par la suite... [/quote:1bwa2l4j]

Sur quoi je me base, bin juste sur a peu près 20 ans de vie au contact régulier des chevaux, dont quasi 10 en contact journalier avec travail dans plusieurs club, bizarrement un Fjord aura moins de problème durant toute sa vie et surtout sa vieillesse qu'un Selle Français et ça avec la même qualité de vie.

Joue pas sur les mots t'as très bien compris... enfin j'espère.... d'un coté les races race créée de toute pièce par l'Homme et de l'autre les race race de base qui ont reçu une amélioration, et c'est vrai que j'avais oublié les "cocktail prairie" qui d'après tout ce que j'ai pu voire sont de loin les plus résistant.





> J'aurai besoin de conseils ... Dimanche dernier, j'ai monté un cheval Hazim, un anglo arabe un peu chaud. Avec les fêtes et tout ça, ils n'étaient pas sortis depuis 2 jours de leurs boxes ... Donc il pétait la forme     Donc, il a fait le con, il m'embarquait, il se cabrait ... donc je suis tombée ! Rien de casser, première chute, je n'étais jamais tombée avant ^^ 
> Mais j'aimerai savoir comment punir le cheval qui embarque et tout ça, sans pour autant "lui arracher la gueule" comme disent certains ...


Jamais punir ça sert a rien bien au contraire, soit t'as une excellente assiette et là tu peux te permettre de rester en selle et de le laisser avancer voir de le pousser en avant si le cul est trop léger (la durée dépend de sa condition physique) si il se pointe c'est juste un mécanisme de défence soit parce que tu a tiré sur te rênes soit parce que quelqu'un lui a fait mal (ex: mon vieux cheval de 21 ans est super sympa pourtant si on a le mode d'emploi si on essaye de le monter comme un cheval de club on se retrouve soit explosé dans un mur si manège soit éjecté de la carrière chaque cheval est un être a part entière et réagit suivant son vécu) si tu le punis attend toi a être éjectée car il comprend pas pourquoi tu lui tire sur la gueule... soit si ton assiette est pas au top ou que t'as peur de pas réussir a garder tes main bien stable essaye de voir si tu peux le lacher pendant 10 / 15 min minimum avant le début de la reprise de façon a ce qu'il se défoule pour qu'il soit décontracté et concentré et en même temps comme ça toi tu seras tranquille pendant le cours.




> Envoyé par Mélancolia06
> 
> J'ai testé la bride sans mors (montant fixe et montant coulissant) j'ai trouvé ça moins précis quand même (dû a la muserolle corde parafiné pour le side pull et cuir pour la bride sans mors) et pour les montant coulissant j'ai trouvé ça assez dur pas du tout aimé.
> Plusieurs années de travail en licol et le licol "etho" j'aime pas, normalement *ethologie = respect du cheval*, donc ne pas lui faire mal, le licol étho étant dur j'arrive pas a comprendre (mis à part le coté commercial) qu'on puisse donné ce qualificatif a ce genre de matériel, un licol plat risque 1000 fois moins de faire au cheval et le cheval réagit aussi bien. D'ailleurs une simple corde (on en trouve a 2 ou 3) en huit fait aussi très bien office de licol et marche tout autant qu'un licol "éthologique"  (vendu de 40 à plus de 70 suivant si il est vendu par un certain haras ou pas)
> 
> 
> 
> Non non : ethologie = etude du comportement, et pas que du cheval...
> Désolé je suis un peu embetante la dessus mais c'est un mot qui a perdu tout son sens ... au pire on peut dire "equitation ethologique" mais l'ethologie c'est une science, rien a voir avec l'equitation ^^


Oui oui reste dans le conteste relis bien la phrase et tu verras, j'ai pas dis texto l'éthologie c'est le restpect du cheval mais ça veut si l'on pratique correctement l'éthologie on respect le cheval c'était sur le sujet des licol dit "éthologique" que je ne trouve en rien dans le respect du cheval car mis entre des main trop dur peuvent faire plus de dégât qu'un mors simple mis dans des mains aussi dure. Avant d'utiliser un tel licol il faut apprendre a avoir des mains plus que légére.

Pour tes video la première, ça va tu utilise l'instinct de suivie du cheval c'est très bien c'est la base de tout et ça permet de créer des liens avec le cheval car il te prendra pour un ami et pas un risque de prédateur (jamais de gestes trop vif pour 1s de stress tu risque de mettre plusieurs jours a rattraper l'erreur le cheval est un animal de proie au plus profond de ses gênes).
La seconde j'ai eu un peu peur pour la shet au début, fait gaffe a ta longe beaucoup trop lache surtout avec un poneys aussi existé le risque qu'elle se prenne le pied dans la longe et se retourne n'ai pas nul, évite aussi les arrivage plein gaz en bout de longe comme elle t'a fait une fois vers le début de la video ils ont la nuque fragile et elle s'est tout pris dans la nuque. A un moment j'ai eu un peu peur pour toi aussi quand un cheval se roule c'est pas top de rester a coté et de s'accroupir peu etre dangereux tu ne sais pas sa réaction il peu se relever d'un coup et mettre un shoot, elle aurait fait ça tu avais le visage pil poil au bon niveau. Y a rien de méchant dans ce que je t'ai dis juste que j'ai essayé de te faire prendre conscience du danger le danger n'est pas qu'en selle j'ai vu beaucoup d'accident en selle, mais aussi beaucoup en longe, a l'attache, au box et pas au près au moment d'attraper le cheval et encore plus au moment de le lacher que cesoit un cheval ou un poneys y a beaucoup de force et un shoot même d'un shet peu très envoyer direct a l'hopital.
C'est la pur sang dont tu parle qui a la couverture ? de toute façon 6 ans c'est encore jeune pour que les problème ressortent pleinement.




> j'aimerais bien savoir faire ça, avec ma double ponette que je voulais d'un certain âge pour pouvoir aller me balader qui finalement je l'ai eu à l'âge de 3 ans via une asso, je ne peux rien faire avec car elle était douce et calme mais une fois c'est problème de patte résolue, elle pète la forme, seulement elle ne m'accepte pas sur elle et m'a déjà viré, je pense savoir pourquoi mais l'histoire ne s'arrête pas là, une fois elle a voulut me mordre j'ai levé ma main par réflexe pour pas la laisser faire et elle m'a botté, un autre jour j'ai juste voulu la rentré donc la sortir du champ et elle m'a chargé, pendant plusieurs mois je n'ai pas mis un pied dans le champ.
> 
> Maintenant, c'est bon, je pense qu'un débourrage est à refaire donc pour le moment quand je peux je la sort à l'extérieur et là tout vas bien, mais pour la longer j'ai trop peur car elle fait des coups de cul alors je n'imagine même pas sans la longe. Et quand elle est contrarié elle aurait tendance à se tourner, même chose quand elle est au champ et que je souhaite l'approcher elle me présente son derrière donc si elle vient pas je l'igore
> 
> En ce qui concerne mon sheltand il est adorable, bon il faut que je le castre mais dès ce printemps je le longerais en sachant que je m'y connais pas beaucoup


Elle vit auprès continuellement ta morue ? si oui rien de plus simple tu rentre dan,s le près avec de la bouffe elle te charge tu ressors du près avec la bouffe, surtout tune lui laisse rien du tout. en général avec un cheval très chiant au pire il va jusqu'à louper un jour de bouffe mais au moins tu l'auras complétements rattrapée rapidement car là elle a compris que même si elle te fait peur elle a son confort et qu'en prime tu risque pas de venir l'e**erder a travailler.
Le travail en longe n'est qu'une question de position de façon a ce que le cheval comprenne ce que tu veux. Epaule positionnée plus sur l'avant main le cheval ralenti, épaule au niveaux du dos le cheval reste stable sur son cercle épaule positionné vers l'arrière main le cheval accélére, c'est le positionnement western si tu veux la même chose en classique j'peux pas t'aider.
Par contre essaye au moins d'assister a du travail en longe fait par une personne sachant longer au mieux fait toi expliquer avec un cheval en longe et une personne a coté de toi t'expliquant bien les gestes a faire.

----------


## ODL

> Pour tes video la première, ça va tu utilise l'instinct de suivie du cheval c'est très bien c'est la base de tout et ça permet de créer des liens avec le cheval car il te prendra pour un ami et pas un risque de prédateur (jamais de gestes trop vif pour 1s de stress tu risque de mettre plusieurs jours a rattraper l'erreur le cheval est un animal de proie au plus profond de ses gênes).
> La seconde j'ai eu un peu peur pour la shet au début, fait gaffe a ta longe beaucoup trop lache surtout avec un poneys aussi existé le risque qu'elle se prenne le pied dans la longe et se retourne n'ai pas nul, évite aussi les arrivage plein gaz en bout de longe comme elle t'a fait une fois vers le début de la video ils ont la nuque fragile et elle s'est tout pris dans la nuque. A un moment j'ai eu un peu peur pour toi aussi quand un cheval se roule c'est pas top de rester a coté et de s'accroupir peu etre dangereux tu ne sais pas sa réaction il peu se relever d'un coup et mettre un shoot, elle aurait fait ça tu avais le visage pil poil au bon niveau. Y a rien de méchant dans ce que je t'ai dis juste que j'ai essayé de te faire prendre conscience du danger le danger n'est pas qu'en selle j'ai vu beaucoup d'accident en selle, mais aussi beaucoup en longe, a l'attache, au box et pas au près au moment d'attraper le cheval et encore plus au moment de le lacher que cesoit un cheval ou un poneys y a beaucoup de force et un shoot même d'un shet peu très envoyer direct a l'hopital.
> C'est la pur sang dont tu parle qui a la couverture ? de toute façon 6 ans c'est encore jeune pour que les problème ressortent pleinement.


Merci pour les conseils, mais non je ne prendrais pas ma longe plus courte le but c'est qu'elle est le choix aussi ... et la ça ne traine pas dans ces pattes ... 
Pour le fait qu'elle ce soit rouler, effectivement cela peut etre dangereux .... si on se met en plein milieu et qu'on ne connait pas son cheval... La sur la vidéo, je trouve qu'on voit que moi comme elle, on fait attention.... Je fais pas ça du jour ou lendemain, et malgrès le caractère très fort de la shet, y'a eu beaucoup de boulot sur le respect d'abbord, et en liberté, jamais elle ne me vise .... Alors oui ça reste un cheval, si un jour elle veut shooter j'aurais beau la tenir courte, et bah elle le fera .... Elle a bien plus de force que moi, donc oui a partir de ce moment la tout est dangereux et dans ce cas, n'approchons plus des chevaux, ni des animaux d'ailleurs .... Mais je crois qu'au bout d'un moment, il faut aussi faire confiance... 

Pour la 1ere vidéo, c'est a la suite d'une séance en liberté avec la shet   ::  

Donc merci pour les conseils, mais le danger, j'en ai conscience   :merci:

----------


## ODL

> Elle vit auprès continuellement ta morue ? si oui rien de plus simple tu rentre dan,s le près avec de la bouffe elle te charge tu ressors du près avec la bouffe, surtout tune lui laisse rien du tout. en général avec un cheval très chiant au pire il va jusqu'à louper un jour de bouffe mais au moins tu l'auras complétements rattrapée rapidement car là elle a compris que même si elle te fait peur elle a son confort et qu'en prime tu risque pas de venir l'e**erder a travailler.
> .


Faut il encore avoir le temps de ressortir .... La a priori c'est clairement un soucis de respect, donc du travail a pied a faire avant enormement, avec du renforcement positif, sans pour autant te laisser marcher dessus   ::   !

Je pense qu'en premier temps, te faire aider me semble une bonne solution pour que la situation se décoince, il est trop dangereux de te donner des conseils pour ce type de soucis sans te connaitre, ni connaitre la ponette   ::

----------


## Liris

Malheureusement, étant en centre équestre, il m'est impossible de longer un cheval ...    ::  
Alors, au début de la séance, ça me posait pas de soucis, je comprenais qu'il soit content de sortir ... Mais au bout d'une demi-heure à se faire secouer dans tous les sens (toujours au même endroit dans le manège), avec le moniteur derrière qui me disait de ne pas me laisser faire ...    ::  
Et même quand je tirais pas, quand je laissais faire, il se cabrait et donner des gros coups de culs   :?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

[quote=Mélancolia06][quote="la_iosh":1x25mb6g]


> oui l'Homme a apporté son grain de sel mais il est partie d'une base façonné par la nature, sauf pour certaine race qu'il a créée lui même et *qui sont de vrai cata au niveau santé, je citerais le selle Français, l'Anglo-Arabe, le Pur sang Anglais, les divers trotteurs*, oui les haras essaye de réduire les problèmes sur ses races mais c'est eux qui les ont créée en créant la race en elle même,


Ho la vache ce qu'il ne faut pas lire ! Les généralités !!! Dire que l'anglo, le psA, les Tf et les Sf sont des cata niveau santé faut y aller... Simplement... 
Enorme....   :shock: 
Sur quoi tu te bases ????   :shock: 






> *les races créée par la nature sont bizarrement les plus résistante*.


Je me demande bien quelle race existante AUJOURD'hui n'a pas été modifiée génétiquement...    ::  
Nan parce que j'en connais pas mal des chevaux et.. étrangement... j'en connais aucune qui ait été créée par la nature et non modifiée par la suite... [/quote:1x25mb6g]

*Sur quoi je me base, bin juste sur a peu près 20 ans de vie au contact régulier des chevaux, dont quasi 10 en contact journalier avec travail dans plusieurs club, bizarrement un Fjord aura moins de problème durant toute sa vie et surtout sa vieillesse qu'un Selle Français et ça avec la même qualité de vie.*
Joue pas sur les mots t'as très bien compris... enfin j'espère.... d'un coté les races race créée de toute pièce par l'Homme et de l'autre les race race de base qui ont reçu une amélioration, et c'est vrai que j'avais oublié les "cocktail prairie" qui d'après tout ce que j'ai pu voire sont de loin les plus résistant.





> J'aurai besoin de conseils ... Dimanche dernier, j'ai monté un cheval Hazim, un anglo arabe un peu chaud. Avec les fêtes et tout ça, ils n'étaient pas sortis depuis 2 jours de leurs boxes ... Donc il pétait la forme     Donc, il a fait le con, il m'embarquait, il se cabrait ... donc je suis tombée ! Rien de casser, première chute, je n'étais jamais tombée avant ^^ 
> Mais j'aimerai savoir comment punir le cheval qui embarque et tout ça, sans pour autant "lui arracher la gueule" comme disent certains ...


Jamais punir ça sert a rien bien au contraire, soit t'as une excellente assiette et là tu peux te permettre de rester en selle et de le laisser avancer voir de le pousser en avant si le cul est trop léger (la durée dépend de sa condition physique) si il se pointe c'est juste un mécanisme de défence soit parce que tu a tiré sur te rênes soit parce que quelqu'un lui a fait mal (ex: mon vieux cheval de 21 ans est super sympa pourtant si on a le mode d'emploi si on essaye de le monter comme un cheval de club on se retrouve soit explosé dans un mur si manège soit éjecté de la carrière chaque cheval est un être a part entière et réagit suivant son vécu) si tu le punis attend toi a être éjectée car il comprend pas pourquoi tu lui tire sur la gueule... soit si ton assiette est pas au top ou que t'as peur de pas réussir a garder tes main bien stable essaye de voir si tu peux le lacher pendant 10 / 15 min minimum avant le début de la reprise de façon a ce qu'il se défoule pour qu'il soit décontracté et concentré et en même temps comme ça toi tu seras tranquille pendant le cours.




> Envoyé par Mélancolia06
> 
> J'ai testé la bride sans mors (montant fixe et montant coulissant) j'ai trouvé ça moins précis quand même (dû a la muserolle corde parafiné pour le side pull et cuir pour la bride sans mors) et pour les montant coulissant j'ai trouvé ça assez dur pas du tout aimé.
> Plusieurs années de travail en licol et le licol "etho" j'aime pas, normalement *ethologie = respect du cheval*, donc ne pas lui faire mal, le licol étho étant dur j'arrive pas a comprendre (mis à part le coté commercial) qu'on puisse donné ce qualificatif a ce genre de matériel, un licol plat risque 1000 fois moins de faire au cheval et le cheval réagit aussi bien. D'ailleurs une simple corde (on en trouve a 2 ou 3) en huit fait aussi très bien office de licol et marche tout autant qu'un licol "éthologique"  (vendu de 40 à plus de 70 suivant si il est vendu par un certain haras ou pas)
> 
> 
> 
> Non non : ethologie = etude du comportement, et pas que du cheval...
> Désolé je suis un peu embetante la dessus mais c'est un mot qui a perdu tout son sens ... au pire on peut dire "equitation ethologique" mais l'ethologie c'est une science, rien a voir avec l'equitation ^^


Oui oui reste dans le conteste relis bien la phrase et tu verras, j'ai pas dis texto l'éthologie c'est le restpect du cheval mais ça veut si l'on pratique correctement l'éthologie on respect le cheval c'était sur le sujet des licol dit "éthologique" que je ne trouve en rien dans le respect du cheval car mis entre des main trop dur peuvent faire plus de dégât qu'un mors simple mis dans des mains aussi dure. Avant d'utiliser un tel licol il faut apprendre a avoir des mains plus que légére.

Pour tes video la première, ça va tu utilise l'instinct de suivie du cheval c'est très bien c'est la base de tout et ça permet de créer des liens avec le cheval car il te prendra pour un ami et pas un risque de prédateur (jamais de gestes trop vif pour 1s de stress tu risque de mettre plusieurs jours a rattraper l'erreur le cheval est un animal de proie au plus profond de ses gênes).
La seconde j'ai eu un peu peur pour la shet au début, fait gaffe a ta longe beaucoup trop lache surtout avec un poneys aussi existé le risque qu'elle se prenne le pied dans la longe et se retourne n'ai pas nul, évite aussi les arrivage plein gaz en bout de longe comme elle t'a fait une fois vers le début de la video ils ont la nuque fragile et elle s'est tout pris dans la nuque. A un moment j'ai eu un peu peur pour toi aussi quand un cheval se roule c'est pas top de rester a coté et de s'accroupir peu etre dangereux tu ne sais pas sa réaction il peu se relever d'un coup et mettre un shoot, elle aurait fait ça tu avais le visage pil poil au bon niveau. Y a rien de méchant dans ce que je t'ai dis juste que j'ai essayé de te faire prendre conscience du danger le danger n'est pas qu'en selle j'ai vu beaucoup d'accident en selle, mais aussi beaucoup en longe, a l'attache, au box et pas au près au moment d'attraper le cheval et encore plus au moment de le lacher que cesoit un cheval ou un poneys y a beaucoup de force et un shoot même d'un shet peu très envoyer direct a l'hopital.
C'est la pur sang dont tu parle qui a la couverture ? de toute façon 6 ans c'est encore jeune pour que les problème ressortent pleinement.




> j'aimerais bien savoir faire ça, avec ma double ponette que je voulais d'un certain âge pour pouvoir aller me balader qui finalement je l'ai eu à l'âge de 3 ans via une asso, je ne peux rien faire avec car elle était douce et calme mais une fois c'est problème de patte résolue, elle pète la forme, seulement elle ne m'accepte pas sur elle et m'a déjà viré, je pense savoir pourquoi mais l'histoire ne s'arrête pas là, une fois elle a voulut me mordre j'ai levé ma main par réflexe pour pas la laisser faire et elle m'a botté, un autre jour j'ai juste voulu la rentré donc la sortir du champ et elle m'a chargé, pendant plusieurs mois je n'ai pas mis un pied dans le champ.
> 
> Maintenant, c'est bon, je pense qu'un débourrage est à refaire donc pour le moment quand je peux je la sort à l'extérieur et là tout vas bien, mais pour la longer j'ai trop peur car elle fait des coups de cul alors je n'imagine même pas sans la longe. Et quand elle est contrarié elle aurait tendance à se tourner, même chose quand elle est au champ et que je souhaite l'approcher elle me présente son derrière donc si elle vient pas je l'igore
> 
> En ce qui concerne mon sheltand il est adorable, bon il faut que je le castre mais dès ce printemps je le longerais en sachant que je m'y connais pas beaucoup


Elle vit auprès continuellement ta morue ? si oui rien de plus simple tu rentre dan,s le près avec de la bouffe elle te charge tu ressors du près avec la bouffe, surtout tune lui laisse rien du tout. en général avec un cheval très chiant au pire il va jusqu'à louper un jour de bouffe mais au moins tu l'auras complétements rattrapée rapidement car là elle a compris que même si elle te fait peur elle a son confort et qu'en prime tu risque pas de venir l'e**erder a travailler.
Le travail en longe n'est qu'une question de position de façon a ce que le cheval comprenne ce que tu veux. Epaule positionnée plus sur l'avant main le cheval ralenti, épaule au niveaux du dos le cheval reste stable sur son cercle épaule positionné vers l'arrière main le cheval accélére, c'est le positionnement western si tu veux la même chose en classique j'peux pas t'aider.
Par contre essaye au moins d'assister a du travail en longe fait par une personne sachant longer au mieux fait toi expliquer avec un cheval en longe et une personne a coté de toi t'expliquant bien les gestes a faire.[/quote:1x25mb6g]



Ben moi je me base aussi sur 25 ans (en mars) de rapports étroits avec les chevaux pour dire qu'il ne faut pas se baser sur la race pour augurer des problèmes de santé...

----------


## vlg1728

> Malheureusement, étant en centre équestre, il m'est impossible de longer un cheval ...    
> Alors, au début de la séance, ça me posait pas de soucis, je comprenais qu'il soit content de sortir ... Mais au bout d'une demi-heure à se faire secouer dans tous les sens (toujours au même endroit dans le manège), avec le moniteur derrière qui me disait de ne pas me laisser faire ...    
> Et même quand je tirais pas, quand je laissais faire, il se cabrait et donner des gros coups de culs   :?


T'es pas non plus obligée de le faire 5 minutes avant le cours, tu peux venir plusieurs heures avant, par exemple à midi, pour utiliser la carrière pendant qu'elle est vide, et tu le fais se défouler en longe, sous la surveillance, d'un adulte expérimenté voire carrément longé par l'adulte en question (ne sois JAMAIS seule pour défouler un cheval chaud alors que tu as 13 ans et que tu manques d'expérience...). N'oublie pas de le faire marcher pendant au moins 5-10 minutes avant ET 10-15 après la séance pour éviter qu'il ne s'abime un muscle. 

Si tu es réellement dans l'incapacité totale de le défouler avant la leçon, il y a toujours la solution de le faire monter par un cavalier bien expérimenté : invite un galop 6-7 à le monter et le défouler sous la selle : un peu de galop allongé pendant 5-10 minutes, en lui maintenant la tête bien haute pour éviter qu'il ne rue ou ne fasse des sauts de mouton, ça va lui permettre de dépenser efficacement son énergie. Et pour la suite, oblige le à allonger son trot pour qu'il utilise son énergie en avant plutot qu'en l'air, et évite un maximum les lignes droites, enchaine les cercles, les changements de mains, les changements d'incurvation, il est plus difficile de faire le con sur un cercle de 10-15 mètres que sur la longueur de la carrière ! 

Bon courage ^^

----------


## vlg1728

PS : il est inutile de tirer sur la tronche, ça énerve le cheval et le fait se rebeller. 

S'il cherche à pointer ou ruer, remet autant que possible du gaz, en faisant des légers demi-arrêts pour éviter qu'il ne prenne appui sur ta main et en profite pour te trimbaler, il faut vraiment forcer le mouvement en avant dans ces cas là. Si possible, entraine le sur un cercle, ça va éviter qu'il veuille t'embarquer dans la foulée.

S'il embarque, ne cherche pas à le ralentir et encore moins l'arrêter en tirant, entraine le plutot sur des cercles de plus en plus petits jusqu'à quasiment faire des cercles sur place, il sera obligé de diminuer sa vitesse au fur et à mesure pour conserver son équilibre, jusqu'à l'arrêt total. J'espère que t'as une assiette suffisante, parce qu'un cheval qui fait le con sur un cercle, faut savoir bien rester en équilibre dessus.

----------


## Liris

Merci pour tous ces conseils vlg1728    ::   Sinon, je monte le dimanche matin à 9h donc encore une fois, je ne peux pas venir trop longtemps avant  :Smile:  De plus le centre est assez loin (et surtout difficile d'accès), je dépends donc totalement de mon beau-père (que ça n'enchante pas de devoir m'emmener) ou d'une amie qui m'emmène le dimanche matin ... Sinon, je pense que j'y passerai beaucoup de temps    ::  
Pour mon assiette, ça va, j'ai souvent eu des chevaux qui s'amusaient (surtout en plein hiver, le dimanche matin, ils sont souvent en forme *-*) et je n'ai été encore jamais tombé ...    ::

----------


## virginie2424

Le jour où elle m'a chargé elle était à l'herbe et je voulait la mettre avec son copain dans l'enclos sans, comme ça fesait plusieurs fois qu'elle était bizarre j'ai senti le coup venir et quand elle a voulut me chargé, j'ai sauté hors de la parcelle entre les fils, en fait elle a fait que semblant car elle n'avait presque pas bouger, du coup je l'ai rentré grâce à la chambrière mais hors de la parcelle et ça pendant plusieurs moi, maintenant ça fait 1 an et toute les 2 ont a progressé

Quand je m'occupe d'elle c'est à dire ballade ou brossage, parage (j'en fait un peu avant la pareuse) elle ne bouge pas et se laisse faire, si je lui impose quelques choses elle mets les oreilles en arrières et se tourne systématiquement, je pense aussi qu'elle doit avoir un manque de respect et surtout de confiance dû à son passé, elle était en champ et son propriétaire ne s'en occupait pas beaucoup, j'ai remarqué petit à petit que sous la contrainte son regard était dur, mauvais, depuis il s'est assouplit

J'ai aussi un travail à faire sur moi même car me retrouver dans un rond de longe rien qu'avec la pareuse je ne me sens pas tranquille car elle fait des coup de cul, hors du rond de longe j'observe et ça vas, une fois j'ai laissé le rond de longe ouvert et mon shetland était avec moi pour bossé (pour m'exercer) elle est venue mais elle pouvait s'en aller puisque j'ai laisser ouvert et là elle suivait l'autre du coup j'ai refait les exercice montré par la pareuse et elle les a fait mais je sais pas si seul elle aurait accepter sans me tester

Mon souci c'est que temps que ma maison n'est pas encore rénover je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour la bosser mais cette année je pense pouvoir en prendre, je voulais qu'elle comprenne qu'on était partie sur de mauvaise base, en balade elle est cool, j'ai même fait des exercice et elle les a fait

En fait la première année elle avait des croûte sur son nez blanc à cause du soleil et il fallait lui mettre de la crème solaire, depuis qu'elle est péré régulièrement avec la méthode naturelle plus besoin, elle avait horreur de cette crème et tout à dégénéré à partir de là

Je me suis remise en question et je trouve que c'est important, j'apprends à la connaître et il faut qu'elle me fasse confiance, je ne la montrais pas temps qu'elle n'a pas confiance en moi

En ce qui concerne le travail en longe, ce n'est pas évident de ce placer correctement donc pour elle le travail par une autre personne ce sera mieux et j'apprendrais sur mon shetl, il est cool pour c'est 3 ans

----------


## zab2o

Oula y a eu des nouvelles choses par ici !

JE suis d'accord avec le fait que certaines races sont plus faible que d'autres. Enfin ça me semble juste logique quand on met un fjord à côté d'un pur sang anglais. 
J'aurai pu racheté une pur sang anglaise, j'ai pas voulu car... bon c'était pas le moment, mais j'ai bien réfléchi au fait qu'un PS c'est très fragile, tant niveau ossature (surtout que c'est pas franchement porteur) que santé. Pourtant la miss connait bien le pré. Mais l'hiver, on la rentre, car comparé aux fjords qui ont un poil d'hiver parfaitement adapté à l'exterieur, les pur sang eux... n'ont rien pour ainsi dire. Et une couverture bah oui pourquoi pas, mais c'est bien preuve qu'il est plus fragile.

C'est un peu comme un arabe. Oui ça a un excellent cardiaque... Mais à côté, certains ne peuvent pas vivre en pré, tu les fous dehors ils sont tellement nerveux qu'ils ne s'arrêtent pas... Et il n'est pas rare de voir des arabes claqué sur place (même avec un cavalier dessus) parce que leur coeur lache et qu'il se sont pas rendu compte qu'il était temps de s'arreter...

Après faut pas croire qu'un fjord peut pas se fracturer une jambe ou qu'un ps sera forcément malade au cours de sa vie... Non heureusement d'ailleurs... Mais morphologique ils sont plus à même d'être au plus proche ou non de leur mode de vie naturel.
Un cheval reste un cheval, heureusement que tous peuvent vivre au pré, mais la définition de rustique ne veut pas dire que certaines races fragilisée par l'homme en vue d'en faire des sportifs ne peuvent pas aller au pré... Seulement qu'elles risquent plus (ce qui ne veut pas dire obligatoirement) de se blesser ou d'attraper froid/chaud et autre.

----------


## laetitia36

> Oula y a eu des nouvelles choses par ici !
> 
> JE suis d'accord avec le fait que certaines races sont plus faible que d'autres. Enfin ça me semble juste logique quand on met un fjord à côté d'un pur sang anglais. 
> J'aurai pu racheté une pur sang anglaise, j'ai pas voulu car... bon c'était pas le moment, mais j'ai bien réfléchi au fait qu'un PS c'est très fragile, tant niveau ossature (surtout que c'est pas franchement porteur) que santé. Pourtant la miss connait bien le pré. Mais l'hiver, on la rentre, car comparé aux fjords qui ont un poil d'hiver parfaitement adapté à l'exterieur, les pur sang eux... n'ont rien pour ainsi dire. Et une couverture bah oui pourquoi pas, mais c'est bien preuve qu'il est plus fragile.
> 
> *C'est un peu comme un arabe.* Oui ça a un excellent cardiaque... Mais à côté, certains ne peuvent pas vivre en pré, tu les fous dehors ils sont tellement nerveux qu'ils ne s'arrêtent pas... Et il n'est pas rare de voir des arabes claqué sur place (même avec un cavalier dessus) parce que leur coeur lache et qu'il se sont pas rendu compte qu'il était temps de s'arreter...
> 
> Après faut pas croire qu'un fjord peut pas se fracturer une jambe ou qu'un ps sera forcément malade au cours de sa vie... Non heureusement d'ailleurs... Mais morphologique ils sont plus à même d'être au plus proche ou non de leur mode de vie naturel.
> Un cheval reste un cheval, heureusement que tous peuvent vivre au pré, mais la définition de rustique ne veut pas dire que certaines races fragilisée par l'homme en vue d'en faire des sportifs ne peuvent pas aller au pré... Seulement qu'elles risquent plus (ce qui ne veut pas dire obligatoirement) de se blesser ou d'attraper froid/chaud et autre.


Je me permets de te reprendre , effectivement , certains chevaux sont plus ou moins adaptés a la vie au pré , mais d'une j'ai 2 vieux a la maison eet je peux te certifier que se sont pas des races reconnus comme resistante (trotteur et SF) , ils ont 23 et 25 ans et ils n'ont ni couvertures , ni autres artifices mais ils sont en état...
Et en ce qui concerne les arabes , se ne sont pas des chevaux supers fragiles , je connait une eleveuse qui chouchoute ses chevaux et ses juments portent jusqu'a 25 ans et vivent au pré été commehiver avec juste des haies comme cabane et aucunes couvertures , pareil au magreb , les nuits sont fraiches et les chevaux ne sont pas couverts (enfin je dis ca , c'est simplement apres avoir discuté avec un homme qui a des arabes au maroc)

----------


## Mélancolia06

Ca dépend énormément des lignés chez les arabes, les lignés de show les chevaux sont fragile alors que les lignés de travaille ils peuvent être hyper costaud.
Pareil pour ton trotteux et ton SF c'est que t'es bien tombée mais le nombre de SF, trotteux, anglo,pur sang anglais,... que j'ai connu qui ont pas dépassé les 20ans est assez incroyable, et ceux qui sont au parc a l'année sans couverture qui se porte bien mais que les proprios sont obligé de sur nourrir sinon ils décollent, dernièrement une amie (ex éleveuse anglo / SF) qui a un anglo (et bien le dernier elle m'a dit ne plus en vouloir car trop emmerdant niveau santé et poids) qui fait a peu près la taille de mon connemara m'a dit tout ce qu'elle était obligée de lui donner pour pouvoir le garder en forme, j'en suis resté sur le cul, franchement, il mange facile le double du mien perd ses muscle a une vitesse incroyable alors que le mien avec 2 carré de foin l matin et 2 carré le soir il trouve le moyen d'en gaspiller et j'lui donne 1 poigné de grain en été et en hiver 500ml siil bosse pas et suivant sont activité j'peux monter jusqu'à 2L mais pas trop longtemps sinon il devient vite obèse.

----------


## laetitia36

Alors , bah je vais te dire , mes vieux n'ont que 2 litres/jour et c'est tout apres , ils ont foin a volonté...Je dirais qu'ils bouffent a 9 environ une botte de 400/450Kg par semaine voir mieux si lkes terrains sont inondés ou non....
Mais on evitent de sur nourrir car pas assimilé sinon et gaspillé....Apres excuses moi mais bon pour oi un cheval de show c'est un cheval de poupée barbie....

----------


## Mélancolia06

Mon connemara mange environ 120Kg de foin par semaine (il a a volonté) et ma petite OI elle doit tourner dans les environ de 90Kg semaine a 2 ils dépassent les 3 petites bottes mais finissent pas la quatrième et l'orge est surtout là pour fidéliser la pouliche car elle rentre et sort du parc comme elle veut (étant bien paumé dans la montagne et comme elle part pas trop loin de son pote et revient quand je l'appelle je la laisse tranquille) et pour Colo pour lui faire plaisir maintenant car j'pense pas qu'il en ai encore pour très longtemps.

Justement les shows que ce soit arabes, quaters, apaloosas (j'ai connu Impressive Tardy c'est un quarter un halter très réputé dans le monde du quarter de show élevé aux hormones pour une masse musculaire impressionante, bref les halters sont plus des boeufs que des chevaux, de gros problèmes de pieds car des pieds trop petit par rapport a la masse musculaire) sont des bêtes a problèmes car trop sélectionné sur le look que l'on recherche au lieu de chercher la santé.

----------


## ODL

> Ca dépend énormément des lignés chez les arabes, les lignés de show les chevaux sont fragile alors que les lignés de travaille ils peuvent être hyper costaud.
> Pareil pour ton trotteux et ton SF c'est que t'es bien tombée mais le nombre de SF, trotteux, anglo,pur sang anglais,... que j'ai connu qui ont pas dépassé les 20ans est assez incroyable, et ceux qui sont au parc a l'année sans couverture qui se porte bien mais que les proprios sont obligé de sur nourrir sinon ils décollent, dernièrement une amie (ex éleveuse anglo / SF) qui a un anglo (et bien le dernier elle m'a dit ne plus en vouloir car trop emmerdant niveau santé et poids) qui fait a peu près la taille de mon connemara m'a dit tout ce qu'elle était obligée de lui donner pour pouvoir le garder en forme, j'en suis resté sur le cul, franchement, il mange facile le double du mien perd ses muscle a une vitesse incroyable alors que le mien avec 2 carré de foin l matin et 2 carré le soir il trouve le moyen d'en gaspiller et j'lui donne 1 poigné de grain en été et en hiver 500ml siil bosse pas et suivant sont activité j'peux monter jusqu'à 2L mais pas trop longtemps sinon il devient vite obèse.


Je connais aussi des PFS, des FJORS et des shet qui ont pas dépassé 20 ans aussi, parfois c'est pas de chance ... Au pré la on a une PS de plus de 20ans, et une de 26 ans pas loin ... Pas de soucis .... White à 6 ans donc c'est encore jeune c'est sur mais bon .... Et pour les trottoux je suis étonnée parce que perso je les trouvent plutot resistant .... après c'est peut etre les conditions de vies qui font que ....

----------


## la_iosh

Mince alors, Les SF (très sports) que je connais qui ont tournés en championnats et qui ont dépassé 25 ans (29 pour une ex jument de CSO qui est devenue poulinière également) et qui se portent encore comme un charme sont, selon les dire de certaines, des cas rares ?! 
Je ne crois pas non, ça dépend surtout de la vie qu'ils ont eu.

Des psar vivant au pré j'en connais (pas des lignées show car quant on connait la sélection show on comprends vite pas mal de choses sur  la génétique et la recherche de l'esthétique qui ne privilégie pas une viabilité certaine), qui claquent pas sur place non plus et qui ont un excellent cardiaque   ::   ... Idem, probablement des exceptions alors   ::  

Quant aux TF que je connais, dont la mienne également, ne coute pas grand chose en nourriture, en + très rustique, ça vit au pré nikel...

Ce qui use prématurément ces chevaux, ce sont les entrainements à outrance : les TF / PS les courses et les entrainements (en même temps quel sportif ne s'est jamais fait un claquage); les Sf sont naviculaires, comme n'importe quel cheval que l'ont fait un peu trop sauter, trop vite et trop fort, les Psar claquent d'arrêts cardiaques souvent, en course d'endurance (y'à qu'à voir comment ils sont "entrainés" aux émirats pour comprendre) ; alors bon.. j'ai envie de dire que la généralité est facile à faire.


Bon, par contre j'ai récemment vu un shet partir à 5 ans d'une colique (hé oui  , le soit disant shet "increvable" avant ses 30 ans), etc.. Des contres exemples j'en ai pas mal. Je ne fais donc aucune généralité. Chaque cheval est différent, tout comme nous, individus, nous avons tous des faiblesses niveau santé. L'important est donc de prendre en compte la qualité de vie qui a été donné à l'animal et son métabolisme.

----------


## ODL

> Ce qui use prématurément ces chevaux, ce sont les entrainements à outrance : les TF / PS les courses et les entrainements (en même temps quel sportif ne s'est jamais fait un claquage); les Sf sont naviculaires, comme n'importe quel cheval que l'ont fait un peu trop sauter, trop vite et trop fort, les Psar claquent d'arrêts cardiaques souvent, en course d'endurance (y'à qu'à voir comment ils sont "entrainés" aux émirats pour comprendre) ; alors bon.. j'ai envie de dire que la généralité est facile à faire.


+1    ::

----------


## laetitia36

Ouais c'est de l'hypertype comme j'appelle ca mais bon apres , nos deux vieux sont deux anciens chevaux de compet...Le premier a arreté car emphysemateux +++ et l'autre arrété a 18 ans mais encore montée pour de la ballade et elle a la peche +++ et en fou dans la vue des plus jeunes et plus sportifs....Je pense que les chevaux qui vivent longtemps , c'est generalement comme pour lkes autres animaux , un suivi regulier , une alimentation correcte , et surtout un prprio a l'ecoute...Ouais apres tu peux perdre des chevaux jeunes , cause coliques , empoisments , accidents (ma belette a 4 ans l'année derniere    ::   ) mais cela reste assez rare quand meme....(enfin dans mon coin)

----------


## inari

Est ce que quelqu'un ici a le plateau cat activity fun board ? Je l'ai acheté pour mes chats qui ont tous les deux un peu de poids a perdre et qui sont gloutons et surtout pour occuper un de mes chats qui supporte très mal d'être tout seul la journée. J'ai mis des croquettes dans les modules, en supprimant la gamelle pour qu'ils soient obligés de manger dedans mais ils ont pas du tout compris du coup je leur ai remis à manger.
Est ce que ca peut vraiment être utilisé comme remplacement de la gamelle ou pas ?

----------


## ODL

> Est ce que quelqu'un ici a le plateau cat activity fun board ? Je l'ai acheté pour mes chats qui ont tous les deux un peu de poids a perdre et qui sont gloutons et surtout pour occuper un de mes chats qui supporte très mal d'être tout seul la journée. J'ai mis des croquettes dans les modules, en supprimant la gamelle pour qu'ils soient obligés de manger dedans mais ils ont pas du tout compris du coup je leur ai remis à manger.
> Est ce que ca peut vraiment être utilisé comme remplacement de la gamelle ou pas ?


Tu as du te tromper avec un topic pour les chats  :Smile:  

Sinon, les conditions de vie c'est claire que ça joue un role dans la longevité ... Et l'activité physique aussi, moi ça m'etonnerait pas que le ferrage joue son role aussi (plus dans le negatif) mais bon la, ça reste avoir   :hein:

----------


## zab2o

Hum je n'ai JAMAIS dit qu'un arabe était fragile !!!!!
Bien au contraire, c'est ultra résistant, même les lignées "de show". Leur articulations sont fines mais très solide. (contrairement à beaucoup de race de sport) J'ai uniquement parlé de la sur-performance de son cardiaque !
Quand on met nos entier arabes (ou espagnols très nerveux aussi) dans les prés, on ne peut pas les laisser dehors la nuit : ils passent leur temps à courrir d'un bout à l'autre du pré. Et le problème d'un psarabe, c'est qu'il est capable de courrir pendant des heures et des heures, sans se fatiguer... Jusqu'au moment ou le coeur lache. Mais son coeur est bien plus résistant qu'un autre cheval. Donc non je n'ai jamais dit qu'il était fragile !!

Quand aux SF ou trotteur qui peuvent vivre plus de 20ans, y en a un dans mon club (SF) qui a toujours eu une morphologie de merde. Il a pas loin des 25ans, si ce n'est plus. Il reprend doucement les cours parce qu'il est encore plus maigre qu'avant. Et même si ce cheval est en parfaite santé (son état dépend de sa morpho de base et à ses années de retraite qui l'a fait maigrir et surtout perdre tout son muscle) je suis de ceux qui pensent que ces races sont moins rustique que des fjords ou autre bon gros cheval qui peut vivre plus aisément dehors, sans artifice que ce soit couverture, fers ou autre. Tout comme leur peau est souvent plus fragile. (y a que les fjords au club qui n'ont jamais été blessé par le matériel, que ce soit la tête, le garot ou le passage de sangle! La PS et les ibériques, je vous en parle pas, une horreur, même avec protection...)
Enfin bon, ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on a des races dites plus 'rustique' que d'autres. A moins qu'on ait inventé ce mot par effet de mode comme l'équitation éthologique   :reverence: 

Après y a le travail qui rentre en compte - il me semblait en avoir parler. Un cheval de concours qui concours tout les week end est forcément plus fragil aux niveaux des articulations, ossature. Plus sujet aux coup de froid à cause de la transpiration (d'autant plus qu'il est rare de voir un SF avec un poil d'hiver digne ce nom, notre SF n'a jamais passé un hiver au pré sans couverture, car il ne fait aucun poil à côté des fjords pourtant il n'a jamais été tondu de sa vie) plus sujet à l'arthrose etc etc... C'est un fait, comme chez nous les métiers physiques usent prématurément. (le travail use tout court !) Mais encore heureux que même ces chevaux là, peuvent vivre plus de 20ans! Faut savoir faire la part des choses...

----------


## Mélancolia06

:shock:   25 ans et encore en train de bosser dans une carrière   :shock:   alors là quelque soit sa race franchement j' trouve pas ça top, a 25 ans il a pas méritée sa retraite ? A moins que tu ne parle pas de vrai travail mais juste de petites sortie car ilne supporte pas la mise en retraite  complète ?

L'assemblage de mots "équitation éthologique" a éétait sortie a la base pour faire une distinction entre travail traditionnel (avec punition) et le travail doux (avec zone d'inconfort mais sans punition) après avant même que cet assemblage de mots soit prononcé pour la première fois il y avait déjà des personnes qui travaillé de cette façon, de médiatiser les "chuchoteurs" et "l'équitation éthologique" donc d'en faire une mode a permis de faire prendre conscience a beaucoup de gens que les coups, les cravaches et les éperons étaient inutiles et qu'on arrivé même a de bien meilleures résultats sans, une mode qui a du bon même si il y en a toujours qui pensent plus au fric qui peuvent se faire avec que réellement au cheval (et il y en a pas mal don beaucoup de très médiatisé) j'ai jamais réussi a avoir l'explication "a quoi sert exactement le manequin et le filet a poulis dans le débourrage du cheval ?"  ce genre de chose pour moi fait partie du folklore du "chuchoteur" ou "éthologue".

L'arabe de show (le plus repésentatif est l'Egyptien même si là encore il y a plusieurs branches) pour moi les 2 branches les plus rustique étant la branche polonaise et la branche espagnole, 1 cheval de club ne pourras pas parcourir par jours la distance necessaire a sa bonne santé, quelque soit sa race un cheval pour avoir un bon transit donc pas colique, a besoin de parcourir environ 50 km par jour, de manger la tête basse, d'avoir des fibres longues (herbes), ce n'est pas un granivore et encore moins un granulétivore mais un herbivore et surtout il a un besoin physionomique de marcher en mangeant comme le fait un cheval au près il ne mange pas son herbe en restant continuellement sur place il a besoin d'envoyer de la nourriture a son estomac environ 22H sur 24 et non pas en 2 ou 3 repas qui généralement n'éxcédent pas les 30 min au mieux 1H. 
Les fers ont étaient inventé quand on a mit les chevaux au box car l'humidité du box lui faisait pourrir la corne donc de façon a pouvoir utiliser un cheval sur tout type de terrain quelque soit l'état de ses pieds mais finalement quand on étudie un peu les travaux des pareurs on ce rends compte que le fers crée plus de souffrance sur le long terme que ce qu'il en règle. Le mors aussi fait énormément de dégats l'asséchement du voile du palais en premier lieu a cause du fait que le voile se ferme automatiquement quand le cheval a quelque chose dans la bouche pour éviter que cela rentre dans les poumons et grace au mors se voile se ferme donc une respiration forcé qui finit par le sécher et ça donne des chevaux qui quand ils boivent ont de l'eau qui ressort par les naseaux donc risque de noyade juste en allant boire, en second les acides de l'estomac se libére quand quelque chose est dans la bouche en vu de la digestion avec le mors les acides sont bien libéré mais pas de digestion donc trop d'acidité dans l'estomac qui crée au mieux de grosse douleurs au pire ulcére avec risque d'hémoragie interne et en troisième le mors permet "le placement" du cheval position qui n'est pas naturel et qui provoque des sur-dents car avec mauvais placement de la tête les dents ne se chevauchent plus et l'usure ne se fait pas normalement.

----------


## ODL

> L'assemblage de mots "équitation éthologique" a éétait sortie a la base pour faire une distinction entre travail traditionnel (avec punition) et le travail doux (avec zone d'inconfort mais sans punition) après avant même que cet assemblage de mots soit prononcé pour la première fois il y avait déjà des personnes qui travaillé de cette façon, de médiatiser les "chuchoteurs" et "l'équitation éthologique" donc d'en faire une mode a permis de faire prendre conscience a beaucoup de gens que les coups, les cravaches et les éperons étaient inutiles et qu'on arrivé même a de bien meilleures résultats sans, une mode qui a du bon même si il y en a toujours qui pensent plus au fric qui peuvent se faire avec que réellement au cheval (et il y en a pas mal don beaucoup de très médiatisé) j'ai jamais réussi a avoir l'explication "a quoi sert exactement le manequin et le filet a poulis dans le débourrage du cheval ?" ce genre de chose pour moi fait partie du folklore du "chuchoteur" ou "éthologue".


L'équitation éthologique effectivement, c'est plus une façon de voir le cheval et l'équitation; c'est pas une discipline a part ... Mais dans "l'équitation ethologique" il y'a aussi differente visions ... Le mannequin me semble que c'est specifique a Monty roberts non? Et on pourrait plus le mettre dans la methode "cowboy" parce que le join up ....  :fou: 

Et pour les trotteurs, j'en connais aussi qui vivent dehors 24/24, sans couverture et sans fers au pied bref ... Après forcement si on lâche son cheval tout les 36 du mois fort possible qu'il fasse n'importe quoi .... bref

Pour finir, 25 ans et toujours du club, ça me choque aussi ...

----------


## ODL

> Les fers ont étaient inventé quand on a mit les chevaux au box car l'humidité du box lui faisait pourrir la corne donc de façon a pouvoir utiliser un cheval sur tout type de terrain quelque soit l'état de ses pieds mais finalement quand on étudie un peu les travaux des pareurs on ce rends compte que le fers crée plus de souffrance sur le long terme que ce qu'il en règle. Le mors aussi fait énormément de dégats l'asséchement du voile du palais en premier lieu a cause du fait que le voile se ferme automatiquement quand le cheval a quelque chose dans la bouche pour éviter que cela rentre dans les poumons et grace au mors se voile se ferme donc une respiration forcé qui finit par le sécher et ça donne des chevaux qui quand ils boivent ont de l'eau qui ressort par les naseaux donc risque de noyade juste en allant boire, en second les acides de l'estomac se libére quand quelque chose est dans la bouche en vu de la digestion avec le mors les acides sont bien libéré mais pas de digestion donc trop d'acidité dans l'estomac qui crée au mieux de grosse douleurs au pire ulcére avec risque d'hémoragie interne et en troisième le mors permet "le placement" du cheval position qui n'est pas naturel et qui provoque des sur-dents car avec mauvais placement de la tête les dents ne se chevauchent plus et l'usure ne se fait pas normalement.


+1 pour les fers, j'ai un avis plus contrasté pour le mors ... c'est un étude? Tu l'a trouvé ou?

----------


## Mélancolia06

Oui j'crois que c'est de lui, mais j'ai autant avec Parelli et les autres très médiatisé, j'suis sure qu'a la base c'était du bon boulot qui faisait mais maintenant c'est souvent plus médiatique qu'autre chose... De Corbiny est encore assez bien elle est encore plus dans l'optique du cheval que celui du Show. En parlant Show ce qui a tendance a me   :beurk:  c'est les ventes de Mustang sauvage où les chuchoteurs vont s'affronter a celui qui donne le plus rapidement les premières base a un cheval  qui n'a jamais connu l'Homme et qui d'un coups se retrouve dans un round pen au milieu d'une gigantesque foule avec haut parleur et tout l'bordel d'une grande foire, tout ça pour la première place qui promet une très bonne médiatisation et où il y a quand même une belle somme a gagner. J'trouve que c'est même limite dangereux autant pour le cheval que pour les futur proprio qui viennent dans ces foire acheter un cheval a moindre prix le prix mini étant 10 Dollars je crois et c'est loin d'être le gentil petit cheval bien tranquille quand il sort de là.

Je sais plus où je l'avais trouvé a la base mais je l'ai retrouvé dans un PCN (Planète Cheval au Naturel) ce soir un peu de temps je te donnerais le numéro PCN en question.

----------


## ODL

Ah oui PCN je connais un peu, je modère un peu perso, car j'ai parfois l'impression qu'a leur yeux quoi qu'on fasse, c'est pas bien; mais c'est hyper intéressant := et je pense m'abbonner au mag  :Smile: 

Par contre de Corbigny beurk beurk personellement, mais c'est personnel, enfin perso je suis pas très methode, quel quel soit, je pense que le plus important c'est de s'adapter au cheval (et a la situation); mais la rapide interview que Pierre ennof a fait d'elle, ça m'a encore plus refroidie pour le coup ... Et j'aime pas le show non plus pour moi resultat rapide, c'est rarement compatible avec respect et patience .... 

Sinon effectivement, l'équitation "éthologique" souffre aussi de son effet de mode... Et on voit des trucs assez hallucinant ... Je parle meme pas du nombre de blog ou certaines filles font absolument n'importe quoi, ou meme appelle leurs jambette a la carotte "ethologie"    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mélancolia06

Enfin je parle de De Corbigny mais je l'ai vu travailler au début j'sais plus du tout ce qu'elle fait, c'été surtout en comparaison a Parelli et tout les showmans du genre.
Comme tout, dans ce magasine il faut aussi savoir faire le tri, exemple moi le haras de la Cense j'aime pas, trop médiatiser, travail trop façon showmans, et le font plus pour gagner des tunes qu'autres chose quand on voit que leur "basic set" est a 89 Euros alors qu'il y a juste, un licol éthologique (pour moi déjà beaucoup trop fin, fin =dur = irrespect du cheval), un lien de communication de 3.70m (j'appelle ça une petite longe de travail), un stick de communication ( une chambrière fait très bien l'affaire ou même un stick de dressage tout simple) et une cordelette universelle de 2m (une longe légére) je trouve que c'est quand même un peu se moquer du monde car très cher payer pour des éléments qui coute au max 20Euros en les achétants séparément. 
T'as tout à fait raison moi j'ai toujours dis faut juste y aller au feeling avec les chevaux, quand il est près il le fait mais faut surtout ne pas risquer de gacher le boulot par un essai de plusieurs petits travail. Un nouvel exercice doit ce faire seul sur un jeune cheval qu'il soit acquis en 2min ou en 30min il doit se stopper dès que le cheval a compris pour rester sur du bon, sur un plus vieux qui a du boulot derrière on peu proposer le nouvel exercice au bout de 30 ou 45 min de travail de façon a faire un cours de 2min si le cheval comprends vite.

----------


## ODL

Je suis pas fan de la Cense non plus, mais je pense qu'il y'a du bon a prendre aussi, et certains arrive a de très beau résultat avec leur loulou, maintenant ça reste une méthode... et la Cense veut garer un coté "equitation sportive" pour moi y'a pas a dire, a partir d'uin certain niveau ... ça coince (je veux pas dire qu'on pas allier complicité respect du cheval & un peu de compet, mais a partir d'un certain niveau et rythme ... pour ma part je vois pas comment c'est possible)

Avis plus nuancé pour le licol etho aussi, maintenant le soucis qu'on voit aussi c'est les gens qui peuvent plus s'en passer sans se faire trainer ... Comme ceux qui peuvent pas monter sans leur pelham quoi    ::    Pour le prix du basic set c'est clair c'est hallucinant... Par contre une chambriere je trouve ça trop long perso, je préfère un petit stick de dress leger, j'ai aussi un "carrot stick" (encore un nom discutable   :fou:  ) et j'aime bien quand meme, pas pour la meme chose, mais il a l'avantage d'etre rigide, donc de pouvoir aussi prolongé la main ... idem que le licol etho, faut savoir s'en passer ... Fou le nombre de personne qui sans stick n'obtienne plus rien ...  :Frown:

----------


## Mélancolia06

Chambrière ça peu permettre un travail à pied et habituer le cheval aux claquements. Perso j'utilise juste la longe de travail en elle même si vraiment par la voix et mes déplacements j'arrive pas a pousser le cheval vers l'avant.

Oui et non si ils prennent un cheval comme ça et qu'ils décident de le monter en compétition mais que le cheval n'a pas l'esprit de compétition  c'est allé un peu à l'encontre de ce qu'ils disent, après si ils choississent les chevaux qu'ils montent en compét de par leur esprits de compétition un cheval peu accepter d'aller très loin de lui même, mon connemara aime la compétition c'est dingue, il suffit qu'en étant monté il voyait un bidon ou la carrière de show il se transformer pour le bidon il voulait absolument partir comme un dératé pour tourner autour et la carrière de show avant de passer la porte il était calme une fois la porte passé fallait s'accrocher et tenir pour l'empécher de partir plein gaz, c'était simple quand le top était lancé il suffisait juste de relacher  les rênes et de diriger, pour la sortie un peu chaud car arrivé a fond sur la porte et dès la porte dépassé il redevenait le cheval calme et bien a l'écoute. Et les trottings et quanters impossible de les faire avec un autre cavalier ça se transformait très vite en course surtout si l'autre cheval voulait garder la tête donc toujours en ballade solitaire, ou en groupe mais soit au pas soit en tête.

Oui ça rejoint ce que je dis si ils peuvent plus s'en passer sans se faire treuiller c'est que c'est beaucoup trop dur pour que juste la confiance et le respect mutuel suffisent. Mon vieux de 21ans tu lui met un mors dans la bouche il tolère si il te connais et si tu tire pas, tu lui met un hackamors identique au mors, tu lui met un licol éthologique t'as plutôt intérée a savoir voler enfin surtout atterrir par contre avec un licol plat standart ou un licol western épais là c'est le top du top en ballade il bouge pas une oreille et même sans toucher a rien pour tourner une simple pression dans l'étrier suffit amplement. J'ai fais des jeux westerns avec en licol en épreuve y avait barrel, pole bending, country jumper, une petite épreuve de trail avec déplacement latéral sur des barre en L, portail, arrivé au grand galop dans un carré STOP ressortie du carré en reculé, trèfle en reculé et l'inévitable immobilité avec descente du cavalier et tour du carré d'immobilité cheval laché.,et le jeu des fanions (les 2 bidons ouvert avec 3 fanions dans le second et ou a chaque tour il faut en ramener un a mettre dans le premier bidons). J'ai était mieux classée que 2 ans auparavant ou j'y étais allé en filet, il a pas transpiré alors que c'été fin Juin dans un pré sans aucun coin d'ombre et il était aussi chaud aux épreuves du lendemain alors qu'avec un mors le lendemain je le sentais un peu fatigué quand même (c'était il y a 2 ans dernière sortie depuis il est en 3/4 de retraite il supporte pas la retraite pleine déprime par contre n'est plus du tout monter il a juste droit a la préparation avec la selle et tout,on descend jusqu'au village et on remonte en général je le ait porter quelque chose juste pour faire genre mais le poids que je lui met sur le dos n'éxcéde jamais les 20/25 Kg)

----------


## ODL

Oui c'est claire y'a des chevaux qui aime ça la compet !  :Smile:  C'est chouette, mais c'est pas le cas de tous c'est claire, puis pour l'integrité physique du cheval, perso je pense qu'au niveau pro en CSO par exemple, enchainer 1m60 regilierement ... Aie :s

Pour l'outil c'est a adapté a chaque cheval, je me suis occuppé d'un 4 ans l'année dernière, très gentille mais peureuse, assez nerveuse... En licol (etho ^^) renes longue, elle s'est métamorphosé ^^ On est passer au side après, et j'ai repris quelques fois le filet car c'etait une ponette destiné au loisirs, je voulais que malgrès tout elle soit le plus à l'aise possible avec, car je savais qu'après on lui laisserait pas (du moins, moins...) le choix et nikel, ça l'a beaucoup aidé, et au bout de 6 mois, la ponette avait totalement changé ... Les chevaux savent très bien montrer leur préférence ^^

----------


## Mélancolia06

C'est clair il suffit d'être a l'écoute total du cheval quand on le travail et c'est lui qui guide seul l'avancement et surtout en respectant ça on arrive a faire de petit miracle. y a 1 an et demi j'ai récupéré une ponette de 11mois, sa mère morte plus ou moins de faim (d'après certains elles avaient rien a bouffer en plein hiver d'autres disent qu'il s'en occupait)  quand la puce avait 5 mois, en tout cas quand je l'ai récupérée elle était minuscule 1m a 1.10m tout au plus, assez claquette, pire que sauvage car sauvage c'est ne pas connaitre l'être humain là manque de bol pour elle elle l'a connu, bref trois bon quart d'heure pour réussir a la coincé et a lui mettre licol et longe et j'suis partie avec elle à pied (environ 15 km pour arriver a chez moi) rude épreuve mais forcer a la passer ensemble et ça a porté grave bien ses fruits car 15km plus loin et facile 6H plus tard (6H pour faire les 15 km j'ai crue mourir) on est arrivé autant creuvé l'une que l'autre mais on a eut le temps de se connaitre avant d'arriver, au bout de 2 jours j'arrivais a l'approcher direct en arrivant dans le parc (elle attaquait a la base durant le retour elle m'a attaqué 3 fois sur les 2 premiers km cabré et foncé avec les genoux et les dents en avant) au bout de 4 j'arrivais a lui mettre et enlever le licol a volonté, au bout de 6 elle est passé dans un parc bien plus grand et comme au bout de 8 elle se laissait approcher, attraper, envoyé licol et longe dessus sans avoir peur j'ai ouvert le parc depuis elle est en total liberté et a même le rappel (si je la trouve pas dans ses coin habituel j'appel soit elle réponds et reste tranquille a brouter ou elle est soit revient plein gaz galop). J'ai jamais forcé a quoi que ce soit j'ai juste posé certaines barrière de respect mutuelle, si elle dépasse je les dépasses aussi (ex: elle a essayé de me monter dessus comme font les poulains avec leurs mère elle s'est pris un petit coup de longe sur les naseaux, elle a plus jamais recommencé, si elle essaye de poussé ou de tirer quand elle est en longe bin on s'arrête et elle recul).

Oui mais faut pas oublier qu'il y a les fers aussi qui entre beaucoup en causes car aucun amortissement du choc de reception, la pouliche qui fait maintenant environ 1.30 à 1.35 s'éclate toute seule a sautée des fils de clôture a 1.50 et elle franchie bien 10cm de plus et quand ça lui prend elle franchi 7 ou 8 fois d'affilé, se tape un slidding stop environ 5m après roll back et on repart dessus et des fois a la réception part en slalom autour des arbres. Je précise que les seule seule que j'ai faite avec elle sont: lui poser et lui jeter un tapis sur le dos, lui poser une selle poney en mousse sur le dos, sangler légérement, et faire un ou deux tour de longe au pas et au trot  (elle a proposé le galop aussi) à chaque main,et normalement un cheval de compétition ne doit pas etre mis en condition compét en entrainement, pour les chevaux de barrel par exemple jamais ont reproduit la figure avec tonneaux en entrainement, on travaille beaucoup le souffle, les accélérations, la souplesse, l'équilibre, et l'enroulement autour de tonneaux (au pas et au trot et soit avec beaucoup de tonneaux soit juste 1 ou 2) mais toujours tout les exercices bien séparé les seuls moment où tout est réuni c'est en compétition pour 2 raisons 1/ économiser le cheval 2/qu'il se mettent pas a péter un cable a la moindre vision d'un bidon ou a l'entré dans une carrière.
Aprèsj'ai toujours eu du mal a comprendre prk quand on a on sort un cheval d'obstacle en concours, par exemple les concours dans lequel il sort les barre sont a 1.40 prk on l'entraine sur des barre a 1.50 ou 1.55 pour moi c'est la meilleur façon de l'épuiser physiquement et mentalement, de ruiner ses articulations alors qu'en y faisant gaffe on arriverait a avoir des chevaux qui arrive en retraite de concours qui serait encore bien dans leur et dans leur sabot.
Y a aussi beaucoup la façon de les préparé aux concours qui le joue rôle le plus important dans la santé futur du cheval, mon connemara a l'age de 11ans (age auquel je l'ai racheté) était boiteux , déferrage, mise au près ça a donné un cheval avec une seconde jeunesse au bout d'1 an plus aucune boiterie, ni raideurs quelconque ni même engorgement.

----------


## zab2o

Non mélancolia, a 25ans il ne sort pas en concours tout les week end.
Puisque de toute façon, même les jeunot ne foutent pas grand chose. Non vraiment, les chevaux de ce club ne sont pas surchargés, et 25ans pour eux ce n'est pas vieux.
Je m'explique, ils ne font que du dressage et de la ballade. Le week end repos lundi compris pas de sortie en concours. Pas de saut non plus en cours. Pas de championnat, pré 3mois l'été en "vacances" (car pré dans le club autrement) et quand on sent les chevaux fatigués, peut importe leur age, on les envoit se reposer quelques années au vert ... Et ils reviennent en pleine forme. Donc forcément, leur offrir ce luxe c'est beau, mais c'est aussi ce qui leur "rentabiliser" le cheval. Il est ménager au max, forcément à 20ans il pète la forme. Et sa retraite, il la passe en pleine forme aussi ! Et la plupart de nos vieux partent entre 35 et 40ans...

Sinon je suis bien d'accord, l'obstacle sur grande hauteur et à répétition c'est mauvais pour les articulations.
Mon homme comprend pas que je veuille pas faire de saut en club. Les chevaux sautent quasi tous les jours, même a petite hauteur je suis persuadée que c'est mauvais !! Sachant que dans son club il y a déjà des boiteux (pas méchant mais vraiment pas droit) un arthrosique... Et que tout ce p'tit monde sort en concours tout les week end quasiment. 
Non non, je préfère mon club 'de ballade'.

----------


## Mélancolia06

Ok j'comprend mieux alors, des clubs comme tu décris c'est le club de rêve pour les chevaux malheureusement ils restent encore trop .... rare n'est même pas encore assez représentatif 

Après tout sport de compétition est mauvais pour les articulations (les fers n'arrangeant rien), le dressage peut être tout aussi que l'obstacle et même la ballade peut s'avérer dangereuse suivant l'encadrement qu'il y a.

----------


## inari

> Envoyé par inari
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un ici a le plateau cat activity fun board ? Je l'ai acheté pour mes chats qui ont tous les deux un peu de poids a perdre et qui sont gloutons et surtout pour occuper un de mes chats qui supporte très mal d'être tout seul la journée. J'ai mis des croquettes dans les modules, en supprimant la gamelle pour qu'ils soient obligés de manger dedans mais ils ont pas du tout compris du coup je leur ai remis à manger.
> Est ce que ca peut vraiment être utilisé comme remplacement de la gamelle ou pas ?
> 
> 
> Tu as du te tromper avec un topic pour les chats  
> 
> Sinon, les conditions de vie c'est claire que ça joue un role dans la longevité ... Et l'activité physique aussi, moi ça m'etonnerait pas que le ferrage joue son role aussi (plus dans le negatif) mais bon la, ça reste avoir   :hein:


Oups oui je sais pas comment ce message est arrivé la   :lol2: 
Ça doit être mon inconscient qui m'a amené a ce topic ! J'ai monté quelques mois dans le club de zab2o en début d'année et je confirme que ce club est bien sympa mais la plus du tout le temps et ça me manque trop de monter... Je prends mon mal en patience mais bon j'ai hâte de pouvoir remonter. Profitez en bien pour celles qui peuvent !

----------


## zab2o

> Envoyé par ODL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par inari
> 
> ...


Notre cher ami a augmenté les tarifs de 30e ... 
Je veux bien qu'il y est beaucoup de chevaux a entretenir et qui ne coutent cher (les pas montables) mais bon pour le coup c'est pas donné a tout le monde de pouvoir suivre    ::  
En ce moment c'est la merde y a pu de place (comme chaque hiver) les vieux et ceux qui étaient au repos sont revenus à l'écurie, on jongle dans tous les sens !

Eh oui mélancolia, c'est le club 'de rêve' comme tu dis... (malgrés le gros con qui gère le tout et qui fait n'importe quoi) sauf que les médisance et la jalousie des club alentour fait qu'on a très mauvaise réputation.
Mais bon, nous on sait pourquoi nos chevaux manquent de muscles (et on est content de savoir que c'est parce qu'ils se tapent pas assez d'heure), pourquoi certains sont maigres (vieux, inactifs qui le vivent mal ou simplement des chevaux récupéré en sale état), pourquoi tous les chevaux sont gardés,  boiteux, inmontable, vieux... Même si pour beaucoup, c'est n'importe quoi de garder tous ces chevaux dans un club. (faut les confier à des assos. Ben oui,  ils ont que ça a foutre, c'est bien connu.)
Mais bon, y a pas que du bon non plus. Les chevaux ont peut-être tous les soins nécessaires, à côté y a quelques cochons et une oie (y a pu...) qui sont pas là pour être choyé    ::  
On peut pas tout avoir.

----------


## inari

Ah oui 30 euros de plus, sympa ! 
Sinon ça se passe bien la voltige ? Vous commencez a faire des trucs sympas ?

----------


## zab2o

Ouiiiii !! Tu te souviens de Copélia, la grosse trait ? On a acheté un surfaix pour elle (ben oui, une selle là dessus... lol) et on l'a mise en voltige ! Elle est extra.. Mise à part qu'elle est très chatouilleuse, qu'elle est partie en saut de mouton quand je me mettais debout dessus !
Du coup on alterne entre elle, Doushka et Ice.

Et oui, une belle augmentation. J'arrête la voltige le prochain trimestre et les cours l'année d'après ! C'est une augmentation qui n'est pas anodine. Et la raison : l'augmentation du prix des céréales.
Meuh oui. C'est pas les 2 PRE à 10 000e qu'on a pu le droit de monter ni le rond de longe a 45 000e qui n'a rien à voir avec les cours ! Enfin bon. Beaucoup de truc qui me prennent la tête, m'enfin je te l'avais déjà dit, je me suis déjà barrée à cause de lui sa recommencera! Mais il se permet beaucoup de chose que je n'apprécie pas.

Et rien que l'idée d'integrer un club, un vrai, sa m'horipile. Des cavaliers qui se tirent dans les pattes, des chevaux blasés monté 4h par jours mini... Du coup je pense à la demi-pension... Quelqu'un à déjà testé?

Ah, l'idée d'avoir mon propre cheval me fait tellement envie dans ces cas là...

----------


## inari

Non je ne l'avais pas vu la trait ! 
Vous ne pouvez plus monter les deux PRE ? C'est dommage orlando était vraiment magnifique et tu le montais très bien de mon modeste avis    ::  
Je comprends bien ton appréhension a remonter dans un club classique. Moi je me suis fait une raison les cours de  club avec plein d'élèves par cours c'est vraiment pas fait pour moi. Je manque trop de confiance en moi et je m'affole trop vite quand il y a plein de chevaux autour de moi pour y prendre du plaisir. Je continue à me documenter, a lire, apprendre des choses théoriques. Pour la pratique ça attendra que j'ai un contrat doctoral (je croise les doigts) et que je puisse me payer des cours particuliers ou une dp avec des cours. 
Et puis de préférence pas en région parisienne    ::  
Et si jamais je gagne au loto lol je me paye un stage au Portugal !!! Quoi on peut pas rêver ?  :ange2:

----------


## zab2o

Tu ne reviens plus alors? Mais t'avais payé non?...
Et non les 2 nouveaux PRE ne sont plus montés, enfin que par les cavaliers de monsieur ! Orlando n'est plus beau... Mal monté en pelham, il a la tête dans le poitrail ... plus aucune grace... Enfin bon.
L'ardennaise était au pré en début d'année, sans doute pour ça que tu ne l'a pas vu !

Sinon pour les cours particuliers, tu n'as pas besoin d'aller jusqu'au portugal; tu en a de très bon en France... Rien qu'en RP tu as l'assurance de la qualité avec les Henriquet ! [C'est pas donné certes mais tu es sures des cours donnés]

----------


## inari

J'avais payé l'inscription et le 1 er trimestre donc c'est pas très grave. C'est surtout que en ce moment j'ai absolument pas le temps et ensuite en avril mai je pars deux mois pour faire mon travail de terrain pour mon mémoire. 
Pour les cours particuliers je me doute que je peux trouver ça ici, mais ça m'empêche pas d'avoir envie de faire un petit stage au Portugal, ou une rando au bresil quand je serais riche    ::  
J'attends d'avoir un peu de temps et un peu de sous aussi LOL pour m'y remettre
Et puis normalement mon travail de terrain je vais le faire dans un élevage de chevaux donc peut être que je pourrais monter un peu !

----------


## zab2o

C'est cool ça !!!
L'amérique latine à cheval, ca a toujours été un rêve... 
Mais depuis que j'ai vu l'état de Lindo, notre argentin apporté de son pays d'origine, j'ai pu très envie, les chevaux ne sont vraiment pas dressé de la même façon... Et il est tellement éteint, ce cheval    ::   Là il est en liberté dans le club avec Dundee un viellard, sa lui fait grandement du bien de se reposer et de voir autre chose que le travail, il semble enfin s'ouvrir un peu  :amour: 

Sinon oui bien sur, un stage au portugal sa peut être top ! Mais fais gaffe quand même renseigne toi bien, parait que y a de sacré arnaques. Tout comme les chevaux importé de là bas !

Sinon avec ma mère, on a décidé, notre cheval, ce sera un gypsy cob   ::  
Le plus drôle c'est qu'elle n'y connait rien du tout en canasson, mais elle a réver de cette race sans la connaître, en me disant qu'il s'agissait d'un cheval imagianaire, un cheval de trait noir et blanc avec des longs crins et pleins de poils aux pattes.... Sa existe pas. Je lui ai prouvé que si, du coup elle en veux un... même 2 ! Elle est persuadée qu'il s'agit d'un rêve prémonitoire. (j'avoue que pour réver d'une chose qu'on a jamais vu, faut le faire) Elle est folle ma maman...   :amour:

----------


## vivelesbergers!

:hein2:  pourquoi pas!
Mais renseigne toi bien sur la race avant, et surtout sur l'élevage... Comme dans toutes les races "mode", que ce soit chiens, chats chevaux ou autres, on trouve tout et n'importe quoi, y compris éleveurs "maquignons" et chevaux complétement névrosés. N'hésitez pas à visiter plusieurs élevages, et plusieurs fois!   ::

----------


## inari

De toute façon pour le portugal comme pour le Brésil c'est pas pour maintenant donc j'ai le temps de trouver un truc sérieux lol ! 
C'est rigolo l'histoire avec ta mère ! Elle ne monte pas du tout à cheval ? 
Les gipsy cob c'est sympa mais c'est vrai que c'est très à la mode, j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir pas mal de marchands véreux. En même temps je pense que c'est malheureusement le cas pour beaucoup de races de chevaux.
Moi depuis que j'ai vu un reportage sur les peuls et leurs chevaux je reve d'un dongola (cheval du Sénégal, Camroune, Gabon) il y a vraiment des modèles magnifiques : têtes avec un chanfrein super convexe (encore plus que les lusitaniens) et leur robe classique c'est bai sur le dessus, et blanc sur le ventre, l'intérieur des pattes et souvent sur une partie de la tête. Je trouve pas de photos sur le net mais il y a vraiment des modèles sublimes.

----------


## Delphane

Juste comme ça, en cherchant quelques éléments sur le Dongola, je suis tombée sur la liste des races chevalines sur Wikipédia...
Je n'avais jamais réalisé qu'il en existait autant..   :shock: 


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_races_chevalines

----------


## zab2o

Oh oui, il y en a énormément !!

T'inquiètes vivelesbergers, c'est pas pour tout de suite ! Si un jour je peux vraiment déjà... Mais on a déjà repéré quelques bons élevgaes... (hors de prix, certes, mais au moins c'est du sérieux)
Il y en a un tout près de chez nous d'ailleurs, qui "colabore" avec l'un des plus connus dans le monde des gypsy cob.

Et une race pas si à la mode que ça. Sa reste une race lourde, qui ne saute pas, qui sert essentiellement à l'attelage et la balade. Pas beaucoup de sang, assez froid... Peu d'interessés... 
Après sur les posters, oui, c'est sur, il y en a ! (un surtout, qui vient justement de l'élevage du vallon, splendide on le voit partout !)

Je ne connais pas le dongola !! Je n'ai pas trouvé d'image sur le net, sa à l'air drôlement rare en tout cas !

Et sinon non, ma mère ne monte pas à cheval, mais elle aime beaucoup les chevaux, surtout les traits. On voudrait se mettre à l'attelage d'ailleurs.  Notre plus grand reve, partir courrir les routes en roulottes.
Mais des irish, elle en avait jamais vu, elle était persuadé que ça pouvait pas exister un cheval pareil. Et quand je lui ai dit leur histoire, que de base, ce sont des chevaux utilisés par les gitans pour tirer les roulottes, ben forcément, elle m'a sortit que c'était un signe   ::  
Y a pas de doutes, c'est bien ma mère    ::

----------


## inari

Oui je trouve pas de photos de dongola non plus sur le net. Le film que j'ai vu c'était une série de documentaires sur les "peuples cavaliers" dans le monde, c'etait sympa, ça s'appelle les cavaliers du mythe si ça vous intéresse

----------


## laetitia36

Parce qu'hier , j'ai passée un apres midi super avec mes poulains , ils ont chacun avancés a leur maniere...
Des petites avancées mais en fait enormes en quelques jours....J'adore les apres midi comme ca...   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## zark

je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit et correctement (qu'un modo déplace si besoinsvp..), mais je voudrais un renseignement au sujet des licols.

La responsable de notre assoc. m'a demandé d'acheter des licols neufs pour nos chevaux. Elle m'en a donné un et m'a dit d'en prendre 3 de cette même taille et 3 autres de la taille au-dessus. Je n'ai jamais acheté de licols. Je pense aller à Decat....

Ma question : comment ça marche ? Est-ce qu'il est proposé des licols taille 1, 2, 3 ?   Est-ce que je dois mesurer une certaine partie du licol qui servira de référence ?

----------


## laetitia36

Si tu vas chez decat , les licols proposés sont a 4.99/piece [en tout cas chez moi] , ils sont classés par taille :
-taille 0 :jusqu'a1.08m
-taille 1: de 1.08m a 1.30m
-taille 2:de 1.30 m a 1.50m
-taille 3:1.50 a 1.70m
-taille 4 : +de 1.70m
enfin dans ce genre la ....

----------


## zark

ah! c'est par rapport à la taille du cheval ?

OK, merci

----------


## ODL

> ah! c'est par rapport à la taille du cheval ?
> 
> OK, merci


Oui par rapport à sa taille au garrot   ::   Maintenant ça peut varier un peu suivant si il a une "grosse tete" ou pluitot une "petite tete fine"   ::

----------


## csealionm

Bonjour tout le monde! 

Ca fait longtemps que je ne vous ai pas donné de nouvelles quant a mon futur cheval.

Tout se concretise, je suis si heureuse! 
Donc notre cheval (et oui se sera aussi celui de mon pere qui veut se mettre a l'équitation!) sera l'été (je pense de mars a octobre) dans un des prés derriere notre maison qu'on va louer. Il sera changer plusieurs fois car c'est des parcelles de tailles différentes, mais aucune ne sera assez grande pour qu'il puisse y rester tout l'été. Par contre pas d'abris mais plusieurs arbres et des haies pour de l'ombre. Si jamais il pleut beaucoup je pourrais toujours le rentrer quelques heures dans son abris chez nous. Par contre pour le moment il sera tout seul dans son pré, mais il y aura des chevaux dans les parcelles autour de lui, donc il aura quand meme des copains, meme si ils ne seront pas collés a lui.

Et l'hiver, le propriétaire des prés ne veut aucun cheval sur ses prés pour ne pas abimer le sol, donc je le mettrais sur notre parcelle de 1500 m2 avec abris. Je sais, sa deviendra vite que de la terre, mais on le complementera en granulé et il aura du foin a volonté. Et ici il ne pleut pas beaucoup, donc le terrain ne sera pas trop boueux. Je pense qu'etre dans un paddock, meme pas tres grand, est mieux que d'aller en pension au box, ce qui était une option.

Ce que j'aime bien de transformer le petit "pré" en paddock, c'est que quand il n'est pas trop boueux je pourrais travailler mon cheval dedans.

Sinon en ce moment je regarde les annonces, et je crois savoir ce que je voudrais comme cheval (ou plutot comme poney   :fou:  ) Un haflinger serai vraiment génial je pense! Ou un fjord, j'en ait trouvé plusieurs, meme si je sais que quand je pourrais en acheter un (en mai) ils seront surement déja vendu. Je n'ai pas envis d'avoir de faux espoirs, comme avec le croisé comtois...
Je ne sais donc toujours pas si je prendrai un cheval a partir d'une annonce sur internet (que je verrai avant suivit d'une visite véto si tout se concretise) ou a une vente de chevaux, car en juillet pres de chez moi il y aura une grande vente, mais je ne sais pas ce qui est le mieux.

J'avais une question aussi : Les selles western sont bien en général ou pas? Je veux dire, elles sont confortables? On peut sauter des petits obstacles avec? (pas plus de 40cm)


Et une autre bonne nouvelle, si tout se passe bien avec ce premier cheval, je pourrai en avoir un deuxieme un an apres! Pour un deuxieme cheval, j'aimerai bien prendre un trotteur ou n'importe quel cheval de selle, ou un appaloosa. Ou alors si mon premier cheval n'est pas un poney (si je prends un fjord par exemple) alors j'aimerais prendre un gros poney shetland   :amour3: 

Vivement cet été pour commencer ma vie avec mon tout premier cheval   :amour3:

----------


## zab2o

Alors un fjord, c'est un de mes chevaux préférés   :amour3: 
En réalité, niveau caractère c'est vraiment MON cheval. Pas un cheval de débutant - car il les mènes facilement en bateau - mais parfait pour un cavalier averti. Même pour un confirmé, c'est uncheval tellement volontaire !
Autrement si tu aimes ce genre de chevaux, tu as le fjord version plus polyvalent, plus "cheval" ! Le Henson. Le caractère et la rusticité du fjord, la sagesse et la polyvalence du cheval de selle.

Par contre, ton "paddock", pluie ou pas ce sera un terrain de boue. Et il faudra bien une solution de rechange, quand la boue sera là, car il est hors de question de laisser un cheval dans 15cm de boue, pour la simple et bonne raison... Que c'est très dangereux et fort désagréable pour lui! Il préférera bien largement un box, pour le coup. 
Et surtout, surtout... NON on ne travaille pas un cheval dans son pré ! C'est son endroit de repos, de détente, c'est chez lui ! Comment lui faire comprendre qu'il n'a AUCUN endroit ou il est parfaitement au calme, sans à supporter "l'humain" ? Car s'il ne le comprend pas, alors tu auras un cheval intenable. Et de toute manière, en hiver ce sera juste pas possible, tu bousilleras ton pré encore plus rapidement.
Si tu as des chemins de ballades profites en. Ce n'est psa parce que tu es en exterieur que tu ne peux pas bosser ton cheval, bien au contraire contrairement à ce qu'on pense, les cavaliers d'exterieurs travaillent beaucoup le dressage de leur chevaux en ballade.

Honnêtement, un box serait préférable. Ton pré, 1500m², oui c'est bien comme paddock... La journée quand il fait pas trop moche ! Autrement il sera ruiné en moins de 2. Il faut un hectare pour un cheval, soit 10000m² ! Alors imagines, si 1ha de pré arrive a devenir un tas de boue en hiver...

Sinon pour ton second cheval : c'est selon tes envies, tes désirs suivant ta progression. Je te conseille de prendre en premier un bon pépère fjord ou haflinger comme tu le souhaites, de 12ans minimum (15ans serait le mieux, c'est l'age idéal pour un bon cheval d'école qui t'apprendra tout ce dont tu as besoin pour être cavalier) et par la suite, quand tu auras atteint tes limites avec ce loulou, tu le met en pré retraite (pour ballade ou pour ton père    ::   ) et tu trouves un autres loulou, plus sportif et un peu plus jeune, les trotteurs sont parfait (mais par pitié, pas un jeunot de 5ans, tellement se font avoir... Va plutôt vers les 10ans, il aura encore de bien longues années devant lui et te perfectionnera mieux qu'un 3ans) et là tu pourras poussé un peu plus loin tes objectifs.
En revanche, n'oublie surtout pas la visite véto (et ton véto, pas celui du vendeur) car il est très facile de se faire avoir à l'achat.

----------


## virginie2424

je me suis fait avoir par une asso, il m'ont conseillé une double ponette de 3 ans soit disant cool, mais une fois sa fourbure guérie, j'ai remarqué qu'il fallait la redébourrer, du coup, j'ai tout à faire refaire car en temps que débutante je suis incapable, je suis déçu car je voulais un cheval d'au mois 12 ans et maintenant je ne peux même pas apprécier des ballades à cheval, elle m'a déjà viré une fois et chargé au pré, elle a changé mais le respect est à revoir, je ne sais pas quand je pourrais la faire bosser car c'est un coup, elle a 4-5 ans maintenant

----------


## csealionm

Ah mince je ne savais pas du tout que c'etait dangeureux pour le cheval d'etre dans de la boue...Enfin si, je savais qu'il pouvait avoir la gale de boue, mais j'aurai pas pensé que meme sans pluie se serai devenu boueux. C'est pour ca qu'on va voir pour acheter un terrain derriere notre maison pour pouvoir le laissé toute l'année dans un grand terrain et ne pas avoir a etre contrain au regles du propriétaire...
Maid dans ce cas la, si par exemple on achete 1 hectare, il faudra le couper en parcelle, mais de combien minimum chacune?

Oui pour le "bosser", c'était juste histoire de l'échauffer avant chaque balade, mais je pense que tu as raison il doit avoir un endroit ou il peut etre toujours au calme.

Je vais en reparler au propriétaire des prés si jamais il change d'avis pour garder le cheval au pré tout l'année, se serai vraiment l'idéal pour le cheval.

A ce moment la, je pourrai utiliser alors la petite parcelle de 1500m2 pour le travailler, vous en pensez quoi?

Ah, je pensais que les fjord était plutot des poneys pour débutant. Oui les henson sont pas mal, mais ces poneys peuvent facilement porter des adultes?

Sinon merci pour ton aide! J'en suis tres reconnaissante (ainsi que mon futur cheval je pense    ::   )

----------


## la_iosh

> Ah mince je ne savais pas du tout que c'etait dangeureux pour le cheval d'etre dans de la boue...


La boue est dangereuse si elle est profonde. généralement ce sont les mêmes endroit du pré qui sont "gadouilleux " (a coté de l'abris, la porte principale, les zones de repos des chevaux). La gale de boue c'est rien, ca se soigne bien au cas o un des chevaux est atteint. Mes chevaux sont au pré 24/24 avec rotations des parcelles a partir du printemps et RAS




> Enfin si, je savais qu'il pouvait avoir la gale de boue, mais j'aurai pas pensé que meme sans pluie se serai devenu boueux.


Sans humidité un terrain n'est pas boueu. il devient juste sec et sans herbe. Sauf si tu fais des rotations de parcelles pour eviter le piétinement.





> C'est pour ca qu'on va voir pour acheter un terrain derriere notre maison pour pouvoir le laissé toute l'année dans un grand terrain et ne pas avoir a etre contrain au regles du propriétaire...
> Maid dans ce cas la, si par exemple on achete 1 hectare, il faudra le couper en parcelle, mais de combien minimum chacune?


Le mieux c'est d'avoir une parcelle d'hiver style paddock. et 2 grandes sur lesquelles tu fais des rotations. 





> Oui pour le "bosser", c'était juste histoire de l'échauffer avant chaque balade, mais je pense que tu as raison il doit avoir un endroit ou il peut etre toujours au calme.


Pas la peine d'échauffer un cheval avant d'aller en balade   ::   On fait l'échauffement sur le trajet de la balade : marche au pas rênes longues ou marcher à coté puis en selle (le must, en randonnée c'est ce qu'on fait, on commence les 1ers kms a pied à coté du cheval puis on monte en selle).





> A ce moment la, je pourrai utiliser alors la petite parcelle de 1500m2 pour le travailler, vous en pensez quoi?


Une parcelle (= un bout de pré) pour travailler un cheval cest pas mal. Une petite carrière de 40*20 c le minimum en fonction de la taille de ton cheval. Mais oublie pas que l'hiver (dès les grosses pluies + terrain gelé) c'est quasi impraticable. Trop glissant etc.





> Ah, je pensais que les fjord était plutot des poneys pour débutant. Oui les henson sont pas mal, mais ces poneys peuvent facilement porter des adultes?


Il n'existe pas de race prédisposée plus à un débutant qu'une autre   ::   C'est le travail et le comportement du cheval (autrement dit son passé, son éducation, et son age) qui prédispose plus un cheval à accepter un débutant sur son dos.
Comme la miss t'as indiqué, un cheval d'une 10zaine d'année c l'idéal   ::   Il a déjà du métier et est posé au niveau du tempérament.
lSache qu'un poney ca porte beaucoup de poids   ::   Faut pas croire, ils sont caustauds ces p'tit loups ! L'important c'est de trouver un cheval porteur (ossature, dos large, dos court, encolure correcte) et au pied sur   ::  
Comme tu l'indique un Haflinger c pas mal, ce sont des chevaux porteur généralement qui ont un bon dos et ils ne sont pas trop grands (pratique en rando). Le fjord y'en a des cool, bien qu'il soit de nature un peu têtu mais ça, on pourrait dire que tout poney est un peu têtu  :Smile: 

Pour le reste de tes questions : on évite de sauter avec une selle western pour la simple et bonne raison que la corne peut causer des graves blessures au niveau des cotes (et parfois dans les cas les + graves causer des perforations d'estomac). Mais ce sont des selles très confortables pour de la randonnée ! A condition de mettre le prix   ::  
Si tu cherches une selle de randos tu as des selles types Mclellan très bien - exemple chez TH cuir : http://www.thcuir.com/selle-rando-confort.html La mc leelan on évite de sauter à moins de savoir bien se positionner (sinon on risque de taper ds le bassin) mais c'est faisable (je le fais bien avec ma TH lol)
Ou meme des selles rando sur base anglaise (exemple forestier trec ou chez Guichard ). Les selles anglaises n'ont pas de pommeau proéminent ce qui rend leur utilisation mixte   ::  
On oublie pas que la selle sera choisie également à l'ouverture de garrot et à la forme de l'arçon qui s 'adaptera au mieux à son cheval   ::  

Pour la vente de chevaux type marchands : je déconseille fortement à un débutant s'il n'est pas encadré (faut faire un essai, quoi qu'il arrive on fait un essai SEUL avec le cheval). Et on oublie pas d'ausculter les yeux du loulou pour voir si y'a pas eu une tite injection de calmi***** ou autre produit !


Quant au trotteur , pour en avoir une à la maison... et en avoir bossé qques uns, je déconseille fortement à un débutant   ::   C'est du boulot ! A réserver qu'aux débutant bien encadrés par des pros (qui savent bosser des TF).

----------


## Mélancolia06

En selle confortable et très polyvalente tu as aussi les selles barefoot (sans arçon) s'adaptant a n'importe quel cheval et pouvant passer d'un cheval a un autre sans risque de blessure seul, siège taille adulte premier prix 299 et siège taille enfant premier prix 199 y a divers formes http://www.barefoot-france.com/shop/fr/Selles/ et en rentrant sur "My barefoot" c'est uniquement avec le modèle cheyenne qui se retrouve a 549 on choisie toute les couleurs que l'on veut sur sa selle http://www.cheval-nature.com/boutique/s ... yenne.html . Bon niveau beauté de la selle y a encore un peu de progrès a faire je les trouve pas super belle mais elles sont vraiment faite pour le bien être du cheval et du cavalier. 8 ans que je monte avec selle western de barrel racing Billy Cook Maker (c'est le top de la selle western) et jusqu'a il y a quelques mois j'étais pas vraiment convaincue des selles sans arçon car j'avais pas pu en essayer et j'ai essayé une "Cheyenne" modèle standard sur mon vieux cheval qui est en retraite et que je n'ai remonté que pour l'occasion, je ne l'avais jamais senti aussi à l'aise sous la selle, aussi mobile il arrivé à s' incurvé comme jamais, m'a sortie des roll back comme j'en avais toujours rêvé, idem pour les slidding stop et m'a fait un parcours de barrel digne des championnat de France (juste manque un peu de jus) en s'enroulant grave autour des bidons et sans même ralentir à l'entré du bidon, bref j'ai été plus que convaincue et un truc est sure mon prochain cheval bénéficiera d'une Barefoot.

----------


## vlg1728

Hello !
Je reviens de mon cours d'équitation, et je viens de suivre une conversation qui me dit encore que mon club, même s'il n'est pas au top point de vue contenu pédagogique dressage toussa, bah il est super pour les chevaux    ::  

donc déjà, les chevaux sont 100% au pré de mai à septembre-octobre suivant le temps qu'il fait, et le reste du temps, les chevaux tournent, une partie au pré et une partie en paddock couvert, sauf quand il pleut pour éviter d'abimer trop le terrain. 
Les chevaux de club ne sont que peu nourris aux céréales, c'est surtout pas mal de foin ! 

et là, le moniteur parle qu'il faut qu'il trouve 3 jeune chevaux pour remplacer ses vieux, et qu'il allait essayer de vendre 2-3 vieux. Je demande leur âge, je m'attendais à 18-19, voire 20 ans comme on rencontre souvent dans les clubs quoi, et il me répond... 15 ans   :shock:  Il me dit qu'il essaye toujours de trouver un proprio qui va faire des activités allégées, style le monter 2-3 fois par semaine voire les laisser au pré toussa. 

Suis sur le cul, jl'adore mon mono    ::

----------


## Mélancolia06

Bin vi a 15 ans les club arrive encore a les vendre aux alentour de 18/19ans ils sont contant quand ils arrivent a les donner pour retraite car 18/19 c'est impossible de les vendre mis à part à un maquignon.

----------


## csealionm

Merci pour vos réponses!

Mais alors si je fais un paddock pour l'hiver sa revient au meme que de garder ma petite parcelle actuelle pour l'hiver non? Ou faut-il en avoir deux de paddocks pour changer de temps en temps quand l'un deviens trop boueux?

Ah d'accord donc a chaque ballade je le ferais marcher sans moi sur son dos    ::  
Aussi ce que j'aimais bien d'avoir une petite carriere, c'est que quand elle est utilisable (donc pas boueux) je peux m'entrainer aux 3 allures. Et aussi si jamais mon cheval a besoin d'un peu d'exercice mais que je n'ai pas le temps de l'emmener en balade, je pourrais toujours le longer. Et la carriere je pourrais aussi m'en servir pour le travailler en éthologie.

Oui je me suis plus renseigné sur la gale de boue, il parait qu'il y a des traitements préventifs : Est-ce vraiment la peine de les utiliser ou ils ne sont pas tres efficasses?

Oui je pense aussi que sa dépend du cheval! A mon centre, j'ai monté un viel hongre de 22 ans, il avait la peche et j'avais du mal a le controler! 
Par contre j'ai ensuite monté un nouveau de 4 ans, et lui pas de soucis. Apres je pense que quand on respecte son cheval, il nous respectera. Je pense pas trop en demander a mon futur dada, juste des balades et pourquoi pas un peu de saut (40 cm pas plus, j'aurais trop peur de sauter plus haut sans moniteur) Mais si jamais je sens que mon cheval n'aime pas sa, j'arrete tout de suite! Je ne veux rien lui imposer, meme si il devra écouter un minimum, surtout en balade, pour ma sécurité comme pour la sienne. A la base je veux surtout un ami, quelqu'un avec qui je peux me balader, je veux une relation fusionel avec mon futur cheval, meme si je sais que sa prendra du temps. Je voudrai qu'il sache qu'il peut me faire confiance comme moi je pourrai lui faire confiance.

J'en ai parlé a mes parents ce soir et on a décidé de ne pas acheter notre futur dadou sur un marché comme tu me la conseillé la_iosh, car c'est exactement le contraire de ce que je m'étais imposé! (visite véto au préalable, pas d'achat sur un coup de tete, visite du cheval plusieurs fois avant de faire un choix définitif)

Merci beaucoup pour les liens de ventes de selles! ça m'interesse beaucoup, surtout si elles vont a tous les chevaux et que ceux-ci se sentent bien dessous! Je montrerai le site a mon pere et je pense qu'on achetera la notre sur ce site. Merci!

vlg1728, j'adore les centre comme ça qui pense d'abord au bien etre des chevaux! Je trouve ça intelligent de faire partir a la retraite les chevaux a 15 ans, car il pourrai tres bien les bosser encore 4-5 ans mais il prefere les laisser partir plus jeune pour que les loulous aient plus de chance de trouver une famille!

----------


## la_iosh

> En selle confortable et très polyvalente tu as aussi* les selles barefoot (sans arçon) s'adaptant a n'importe quel cheval et pouvant passer d'un cheval a un autre sans risque de blessure* seul, siège taille adulte premier prix 299 et siège taille enfant premier prix 199 y a divers formes http://www.barefoot-france.com/shop/fr/Selles/ et en rentrant sur "My barefoot" c'est uniquement avec le modèle cheyenne qui se retrouve a 549 on choisie toute les couleurs que l'on veut sur sa selle http://www.cheval-nature.com/boutique/s ... yenne.html .



Juste que c'est faux ... L'ouverture d'arcade d'une sans arçon crée des pts de compressions cf les études qui otn été mesurées ainsi que les retours d'expérience des proprios de chevaux à garrot (type TF) qui se plaignent de gonflent et autres blessures au niveau du garrot.
C'est surtout très à la mode   ::   Un peu comme l'ethologie-atchoum    ::  

Plus sérieusement, une selle ca s'essaie non pas sous ses fesses, mais sur le dos du cheval car à la longue faut voir les blessures, compression de l'arrière-main/vertèbres/epaules/garrot que ca engendre (si en + on compte pas les cavaliers qui ne savent pas mettre une selle correctement positionnée sur le dos du cheval).

Et puis une sans arçon pour un débutant c'est retrouver un cheval avec des gros pbs de dos d'ici peu   ::  

Mais ca n'est que mon avis ...

----------


## vlg1728

je suis d'accord aussi, faire partir plus jeune pour éviter de les user jusqu'à la moelle, et ne pas ensuite tomber dans la facilité en les envoyant à l'abattoir, ou bien se retrouver dos au mur en entretenant trop de chevaux non montables (car aussi beaux que puissent être les idéaux blablabla, un club reste une entreprise qui doit faire du chiffre pour exister et vivre sur le long-cour, et un cheval qui ne bosse pas est un cheval qui ne rapporte aucun CA et qui en plus, coute de l'argent) 

Il fait ça avec ses chevaux et ses poneys, il a acheté deux jeunes type shetland  là ^^ Il dit que la difficulté majeure c'est de trouver des doubles-poneys assez grands et porteurs (car ils doivent être capables de porter des adultes), qui soient bien dans leur tête et qui puissent supporter un tas de gamins plusieurs jours par semaine pendant quelques années)

----------


## la_iosh

> Aussi ce que j'aimais bien d'avoir une petite carriere, c'est que quand elle est utilisable (donc pas boueux) je peux m'entrainer aux 3 allures. Et aussi si jamais mon cheval a besoin d'un peu d'exercice mais que je n'ai pas le temps de l'emmener en balade, je pourrais toujours le longer. Et la carriere je pourrais aussi m'en servir pour le travailler en éthologie.


T'es pas obligée de marcher à coté si tu fais une heure de balade hein   ::  
Si tu part pour 70 bornes c'est déjà un peu  + conseillé    ::  





> Oui je me suis plus renseigné sur la gale de boue, il parait qu'il y a des traitements préventifs : Est-ce vraiment la peine de les utiliser ou ils ne sont pas tres efficasses?


le + efficace pour la gale de boue c'est surtout de pas tondre les membres de son cheval et laisser les fanons !





> Oui je pense aussi que sa dépend du cheval! A mon centre, j'ai monté un viel hongre de 22 ans, il avait la peche et j'avais du mal a le controler! 
> Par contre j'ai ensuite monté un nouveau de 4 ans, et lui pas de soucis.


A 22 ans le coco il a du voir qu'il pouvait tester, à 4 ans il est surement un peu jeune et  ne sait pas encore entourlouper les cavaliers   ::  





> Apres je pense que quand on respecte son cheval, il nous respectera.


Navrée, je pense pas comme ça . Le cheval il me respecte et alors ensuite moi je le respecte . point   ::  







> Je pense pas trop en demander a mon futur dada, juste des balades et pourquoi pas un peu de saut (40 cm pas plus, j'aurais trop peur de sauter plus haut sans moniteur) Mais si jamais je sens que mon cheval n'aime pas sa, j'arrete tout de suite!


Et après c'est cooooOOOOooooool on va récupérer les chevaux mal éduqué au travail  :Smile:  Yess ca nous fera des sioux    ::  

Bon sérieusement - parce que je rigole beaucoup -, ton cheval refuse de faire l'exercice ? Ben insiste davantage   ::  
Car si tu descend de cheval il a gagné   ::  
Et la prochaine fois il ira meme plus loin : se laissera pas attraper au pré, t'embarqueras en balade, te bousculera, etc.. 
J'ai un exemple très proche à te citer : on m'appelle un jour pour me dire qu'une jument fait des misères à sa proprio : rue en longe, fait face, charge. En selle : refus de faire un exercice, encense, refus d'obéir aux aides.
Et que fais la proprio : elle descend de cheval en selle. et en longe, bah elle laisse faire ou crie.
Étrangement, en longe, la jument n'a rien fait avec moi. Normal : elle me charge, je charge. elle me fait face ? je renvois sur le cercle quitte à ce que ca parte au galop. Donc au bout d'à peine une minute, la jument était calée, calme et posée.
En selle : idem, elle encense à l'arrêt, je lâche rien. Elle recule ? bah recule si ca t'amuse, on va faire le tour de la carrière a reculons, quand tu seras fatiguée t'arrêteras ? Et c'est ce qu'elle a fait...

Tout ça pour dire que *celui qui cède* dans l'affaire, c'est pas le cavalier, c'est le cheval.
Il en va de notre propre sécurité. 






> Je ne veux rien lui imposer, meme si il devra écouter un minimum, surtout en balade, pour ma sécurité comme pour la sienne. A la base je veux surtout un ami, quelqu'un avec qui je peux me balader, je veux une relation fusionel avec mon futur cheval, meme si je sais que sa prendra du temps. Je voudrai qu'il sache qu'il peut me faire confiance comme moi je pourrai lui faire confiance.


Bon, je vais paraitre vieux jeux mais un cheval c'est pas une poupée ni un copain d'enfance ni un journal intime. C'est un ANIMAL.je comprend qu'on veuille quand on est petite faire des supers balades avec un super copain. Mais si  tu n'impose pas des limites, si tu ne le laisse pas à sa place de "cheval", ca tourne vite au calvaire, surtout si le cheval en question est un tant soit peu intelligent...





> J'en ai parlé a mes parents ce soir et on a décidé de ne pas acheter notre futur dadou sur un marché comme tu me la conseillé la_iosh, car c'est exactement le contraire de ce que je m'étais imposé! (visite véto au préalable, pas d'achat sur un coup de tete, visite du cheval plusieurs fois avant de faire un choix définitif)


Des chevaux y'en a plein, tu en trouveras forcément un qui te plait. Ne te laisse pas avoir par le coup de coeur. et puis, il y a aussi des clubs qui changent leur cavalerie (et souvent ce ne sont pas des chevaux qui font la rame mais plutôt qui trainent la pâte en manège) donc pour débuter c'est pas mal.
Entoure toi, lors de la visite de ton cheval et de l'essai, d'un professionnel   ::   Tu éviteras ainsi de te faire avoir ...

----------


## vlg1728

yoh, j'ai trouvé un article qui me semble pas mal fait sur comment choisir une selle    ::  

http://www.equimetric.ch/comment_choisi ... %20a%20cru

----------


## Mélancolia06

Ah oui en général pour premier cheval, un "retraité" de club (retraité entre guillemet car ils sont encore très souvent apte au travail)  c'et très souvent le mieux car en discutant avec des jeunes cavaliers du dit club on arrive a avoir un bon aperçu de caractère général du cheval, y a des club où ils sont sincère et ne cache rien du cheval, surtout ils ont du métier derrière, ... Mon p'tit vieux qui a été aussi mon premier cheval a été un cheval de club arrivé au club a l'age de 3 ans monté en compétition obstacle et dressage niveau championnat de France auquel il a participé 3 fois, a participé 4 fois le Jumping de Monte Carlo, a été castré a 6 ans n'a plus rien donné en concours suite a sa castration vendu presque a 11ans car boiteux (avait juste besoin de repos et de voir plusieurs fois un bon osthéo) quand je l'ai racheté je connaissais pas son passif je l'ai appris par la suite, tout ce que je savais a la base c'est qu'il devenait de plus en plus la bête noir du club car il éjecté tout le monde plusieurs fois par reprise de plus en plus méchamment , ne donné rien en concours car refusait systématiquement à partir du 4 ou du 5 et si le cavalier insisté trop il avait droit a un méga vol dans les barres ou dans les chandeliers en fin de compte il avait le sacrum de déplacé et une fois remis en place plusieurs fois, quelque bonne séances de rodéo et une côte fracturé 3éme gauche (à moi pas à lui    ::   il a justye eu droit a une remontée en selle dès que j'ai réussi a re-respirer à peu près bien [environ 5 min] et remise au galop avec grosse poussé dès qu'un coup de cul se faisait sentir et ça jusqu'à ce qu'il arrête d'essayer de virer soit plus d'une heure et seulement après l'avoir douché, soigné et remis au parc j'suis enfin allé voir un toubib) il a enfin compris qu'il pouvait travailler sans avoir mal et c'est devenue le cheval idéal.

Souvent la gale de boue n'apparait que suivant l'acidité de la terre, mon cheval n'en a jamais eu où j'habitai avant et là où je suis maintenant il en a tout les ans, moi je soigne au Dakin où si j'ai pas eau de javel nature très dilué (ça ce trouve en pharmacie c'est pas cher et ça soigne tout les bobos) j'en fais des compresses imbibé que je laisse agir le temps du  pansage et je retire en général ça passe en quelque jour.

Le respect se gagne mutuellement mais n'oublie pas qu'en face de toi tu n'auras pas un poisson rouge mais un animal de 500Kg ce qui n'est pas pareil et peu même être dangereux si il est dans l'irrespect donc il doit céder toujours en premier le moins "violent" pour lui étant de travailler en zone de confort et d'inconfort, c'est comme ça que je travail mes chevaux et j'en ai déjà récupéré des bien carafon voir dangereux car ils apprennent a avoir du respect sans avoir la crainte de l'être humain (ça n'empêche pas comme par exemple y a quelques jours où j'avais ma pouliche de 2ans en longe, elle a essayé de me monter dessus par derrière comme font les poulain avec les chevaux adulte me suis retourné et la longe est partie ça a sifflé pas loin des oreilles au passage sans toucher ce qui lui a valut un petit stress, faut juste savoir savoir dosé l'intensité de la "réprimande" [j'aime pas ce mot mais j'sais pas lequel employer]  suivant le cas, si elle me pousse j'vais la repousser, si elle essaye de me shooter elle va se prendre ce que j'ai sous la main sur le cul, si elle essaye de passer en force je l'obligerais a reculer, ..., et pour l'instant elle ne veut en rien pourtant je me suis déjà montré dur envers elle mais c'était toujours justifié à chaque fois c'est parce qu'elle me mettait en position de danger et la seule façon que j'avais face a elle été de lui faire une très grosse peur, mais ça fait qu'un an et demi que je l'ai et elle était complétement sauvage quand je l'ai récupérée et s'est ramassé quelques bon coups quand la personne qui la attrapé a réussi a la coincé et a lui passer une corde autour du cou donc son premier vrai contact avec l'Humain a été très rude, aujourd'hui elle est en liberté total [j'ai pas de clôture donc si elle décide un jour de se barrer j'aurais aucun moyen de la retenir y a pas d'accès direct a une route juste un chemin de grande randonné sur lequel elle ne va que la nuit en journée en général elle somnole devant le parc du vieux ], elle répond au rappel [si je ne la voie pas et que je l'appel soit elle arrive au galop soit elle hennit l'air de dire "oh j'suis tu m'as pas vue"] et on a confiance l'une en l'autre pendant le pansage en liberté je passe entre ses jambe [dangereux a ne pas refaire on est pas a l'abri d'un départ de peur ou d'un coup de pied même si pas intentionnel]et quand je jette une botte de foin elle reste en dessous j'suis obligé de l'engueuler pour qu'elle se pousse ou carrément aller la pousser pour pas risquer de lui jeter dessus par contre une personne autre que moi n'arrive pas a lui mettre la main dessus et quelqu'un entre dans un endroit clos où elle est elle essaye de shooter et se montre très agressive)

----------


## Mélancolia06

Dsl du doublons...

J' connaissais pas les autres sans arçon, la startrekk à l'air au top du top, les modèles sont vraiment sympa, y en a pour tout les goût et en plus elle et en plus un protocole d'essai existe voici le lien boutique http://startrekk.fr/catalogue_startrekk.html par contre elle est plus niveau prix 1138 le premier prix neuve 950 pour une selle d'essai.

----------


## oualie13

coucou!

une petite question: 
d'après vous, pour un cheval qui vit au près à l'année, quelle surface?
 ::

----------


## Liris

Coucou !

Me revoilà !   :ange2:  Avec besoin de conseils    ::   Alors, pas mal de chevaux dans mon club sont désagréables aux boxes et quand je dis désagréable, c'est morsure, oreilles couchés en arrière ... Je commence même à redouter un peu de rentrer dans les stalles des chevaux comme ça ... Comment se faire respecter ?? La monitrice veut qu'on fasse tous les soins avant et après la séance, ce que j'adore faire mais quand t'as le cheval qui veut juste te bouffer ...    :suspect: 
Ensuite, j'ai monté dimanche après-midi un jeune double-poney, un peu foufou, des réactions de poulains ... enfin normal, il était gentil ! Mais pareil, en boxe c'était vraiment galère ... il arrêtait pas de me mordiller, mais il jouait, c'était pas "méchant". Il voulait sortir du boxe, il mâchouillait tout, y compris ses rênes ...   :ange2:

----------


## oualie13

> Coucou !
> 
> Me revoilà !   :ange2:  Avec besoin de conseils     Alors, pas mal de chevaux dans mon club sont désagréables aux boxes et quand je dis désagréable, c'est morsure, oreilles couchés en arrière ... Je commence même à redouter un peu de rentrer dans les stalles des chevaux comme ça ... Comment se faire respecter ?? La monitrice veut qu'on fasse tous les soins avant et après la séance, ce que j'adore faire mais quand t'as le cheval qui veut juste te bouffer ...    :suspect: 
> Ensuite, j'ai monté dimanche après-midi un jeune double-poney, un peu foufou, des réactions de poulains ... enfin normal, il était gentil ! Mais pareil, en boxe c'était vraiment galère ... il arrêtait pas de me mordiller, mais il jouait, c'était pas "méchant". Il voulait sortir du boxe, il mâchouillait tout, y compris ses rênes ...   :ange2:


pour moi: parler, parler et parler!
prendre son temps, grattouiller dans le cou, être doux lors du pansage...
En gros j'arrive minimum 15 min avant de lui mettre la selle sur le dos    ::

----------


## Liris

> Envoyé par Liris
> 
> Coucou !
> 
> Me revoilà !   :ange2:  Avec besoin de conseils     Alors, pas mal de chevaux dans mon club sont désagréables aux boxes et quand je dis désagréable, c'est morsure, oreilles couchés en arrière ... Je commence même à redouter un peu de rentrer dans les stalles des chevaux comme ça ... Comment se faire respecter ?? La monitrice veut qu'on fasse tous les soins avant et après la séance, ce que j'adore faire mais quand t'as le cheval qui veut juste te bouffer ...    :suspect: 
> Ensuite, j'ai monté dimanche après-midi un jeune double-poney, un peu foufou, des réactions de poulains ... enfin normal, il était gentil ! Mais pareil, en boxe c'était vraiment galère ... il arrêtait pas de me mordiller, mais il jouait, c'était pas "méchant". Il voulait sortir du boxe, il mâchouillait tout, y compris ses rênes ...   :ange2:
> 
> 
> pour moi: parler, parler et parler!
> ...


J'avoue, avec le jeune double, j'avais pas trop eu le temps de me préparer, j'étais arrivée à la bourre

----------


## oualie13

> Envoyé par oualie13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Liris
> 
> ...


je pense que malheureusement, la seule solution est de changer de club...
Ces chevaux sont surement lassés, fatigués    ::  

ok parfois il y en a un ou deux comme ça mais s'ils sont nombreux, ça me ferait mal au cur!

désolée sur ce coup là je n'ai pas de solution, c'est comme les chevaux qui tiquent, ça me fait un mal fou de les voir faire ça   :hein2:

----------


## vlg1728

perso je met bien 30 minutes entre le brossage complet, le sellage toussa. 

Inutile de taper un cheval pour qu'il te respecte, il suffit de lui "parler cheval" pour qu'il comprenne que tu es toi aussi agacé par son comportement ^^

Pour aborder un cheval en stalle, déjà il faut se faire voire : siffler, claquer de la langue, l'appeler, l'aborder en biais et ne passer à côté que lorsque tu es certaine qu'il t'a vue. 
Ensuite s'il essaie de te bousculer, de te chopper, de t'effrayer en levant le pied etc... il faut montrer que toi aussi tu sais râler : 

= chasse le avec ton corps entier : un mouvement très sec mais très faible en amplitude surtout, il ne faut surtout pas qu'il croie que tu veux le taper. 
un doigt vers sa tête et un doigt vers son flanc pour lui indiquer que tu veux qu'il bouge TOUT son corps loin de toi - pas besoin de l'approcher à moins de 20-30cm de lui, le but est de le chasser, pas de lui faire croire que tu veux le taper, c'est pour ça que je déconseille la paume ouverte, les animaux associent très bien main ouverte=punition physique - un tout petit pas vigoureux en avant (et le corps aussi doit faire un petit mouvement sec en avant pour appuyer ce pas) en  tapant éventuellement ton pied sur le sol pour lui indiquer que toi aussi tu es agacé, et le tout agrémenté d'un "Non !" ferme et dit d'une façon très sèche. 

Il faut vraiment que ton attitude entière exprime ta volonté qu'il s'éloigne de toi. Il ne respecte pas ton espace personnel, tu l'en chasses. C'est l'une des premières choses qu'on fait "éthologiquement" avec des chevaux qui ne respectent pas l'homme et qui les bousculent. 

Le cheval réagit en principe instinctivement en levant la tête et en se décalant du côté opposé à toi. Tu lui as parlé cheval, il t'a compris, vous pourrez repartir sur de meilleures bases   ::  

Ne bouge pas tant qu'il ne se sera pas complètement immobilisé. Une fois la sérénité retrouvée, dirige toi calmement vers son épaule (pas vers sa tête...), caresse le pour lui dire que tu as obtenu la réponse attendue, reprend ce que tu faisais, et s'il ne recommence pas sa série d'intimidations, félicite le de suite ^^ n'hésite pas à en faire trop sur les récompenses, il faut qu'il se sente vraiment à l'aise lorsqu'il fait les choses bien. 

Ca marche pas mal avec la plupart des chevaux, tant que ce n'est qu'une question de respect. 

Les gratouillis et les mots doux, les chevaux ne comprennent pas. Ce n'est pas dans leur langage naturel. Ca peut aider à apaiser un cheval nerveux, mais nullement apprendre le respect à un cheval qu'en a rien à foutre. La sévérité est nécessaire dans l'éducation de tout animal (humain compris), et par sévérité, je ne dis pas violence hein, mais maintenir fermement le cadre dans lequel il a droit d'évoluer. Le cheval dépasse le cadre, il se fait remettre à sa place.

----------


## clairette57

Merci vgl pour ces explications    :Embarrassment: k: 
Je vais tenter d'appliquer ça !
J'ai moi même un soucis similaire actuellement (surtout aujourd'hui, monsieur était pas très en forme ...)
J'ai depuis peu un cheval en dp, et monsieur avait tendance à vouloir chiquer aujourd'hui, j'élevais la voix mais ça ne servait à rien, il recommençait deux seconds après, c'est à se demander si  j'ai bien compris son geste   :|  (il me l'avait fait qu'une fois, la 1ère fois ou je l'ai vu)
J'ai repris "l'équitation"depuis peu, j'ai un très petit niveau et j'ai surtout besoin de me remettre en confiance, donc c'est vrais qu'au  début ça m'impressionnais, actuellement je pense que j'arrive à prendre sur moi (bon après c'est pas du 100%)

Du plus, à chaque fois que je le touchais (au niveau du flan surtout), avec la main ou bouchon/étrille etc il "frissonnait" comme si il avait peur, comme ci il était surpris de mon geste (pourtant il me voit, je viens calmement etc bref je le brutalise pas   :hein2: )
Sur le coup j'ai cru qu'il me faisait de la comédie donc j'ai peut être mal agis (il est un peu du genre là, teste pas mal ... Par exemple quand tu lui fait les sabots il fait mine je perds mon équilibre    ::  )
Après hier il avait longuement travaillé, on commence l'éthologie avant il n'avait qu"un mors.
D'après la personne qui vient nous donner des cours, il semblait pas mal effrayé 


Tu en penses quoi ??
Merci d'avance 

 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Liris

Merci beaucoup vlg1728 pour ces conseils, je tente ça pas ce dimanche, le dimanche d'après, j'en dirais des nouvelles    ::   oualie13, quand je parle de beaucoup de chevaux, en réfléchissant bien y en a surtout trois/quatre mais comme je les monte souvent, j'ai l'impression que les chevaux veulent tous me mordre    ::   Mais tu sais, je suis à Paris, il y a 4/5 centres équestres, c'est le meilleur et le plus accessible que j'ai trouvé. Les chevaux sont chouchoutés mais c'est surtout des chevaux relativement âgé qui mordent (16/17 ans) et je comprends bien qu'après une longue vie dans le même centre, avec la même routine, les chevaux doivent être lassé ??   :hein2:

----------


## clairette57

Perso, j'ai laisse tombé il y a longtemps les centre pour ça    ::  
Les chevaux sont trop montés/stressé etc ils attrapent des tics et en ont tout simplement ras le bol.
En plus, généralement la mentalité c'est beaucoup "obéis l'animal", une idée de soumission ...
Idem pour le cavalier, c'est la performance avant tout, quitte a pousser le cheval a bout ...

----------


## Mélancolia06

Oualie13>> la surface dépend surtout de ses sortie quotidienne, si tu es sûre de le sortir tout les jours de façon a ce qu'il est un exercice physique régulier je dirais que 2000m² suffisent, si tu risque de le laisser plusieurs jours sans pouvoir le sortir de son parc table plutôt sur du 5000m² au moins.

Liris pour moi des chevaux qui réagissent comme ça sont des chevaux qui sont fortement agacé, les miens tu essaye de les panser au box ils apprécieront pas du tout, c'est leur endroit à eux, tu n'a pas la possibilité de les sortir pour les mettre a l'attache a l'extérieur du box ?

Clairette57 Il a peut être régulièrement pris des claques dans les flancs beaucoup de gens dans les club pour faire tourner un cheval au lieu de faire un point de pression simple ou de tendre le bras avec claquement de langue mettent de grande claque sur le flanc, un cheval régulièrement monté avec des éperons par des cavaliers ne sachant pas s'en servir aura aussi cette réaction car il finit par assimiler contact avec les flancs = douleurs, c'est juste très long a faire reprendre confiance.
Il s'appuie ou perd réellement l'équilibre ? j'ai mon vieux qui lui prend appuie sur la personne lui faisant les pieds mais qui perd pas l'équilibre et j'avais une jument qui elle perdait réellement l'équilibre quand on lui soulevait un pied. Le premier cas c'est surtout par fainéantise c'est plus simple de laisser l'équilibre tel quel donc prendre appuie que de répartir le poids sur les 3 autres membres, le second cas peut être un des symptôme de quelque chose de plus grave, dans le cas de ma jument c'était un cancer cérébral.

----------


## vlg1728

Voui, la méthode expliquée c'est pour le cas d'un *manque de respect*, le cheval a quand même le droit d'exprimer que tu entres dans une de ses zones d'inconfort hein ^^ c'est à toi ensuite de le calmer, de le rassurer ou autre, lorsqu'il devient nerveux ou qu'il essaye de te faire comprendre qu'il a peur/mal/etc. L

Comme toute méthode, elle n'est à utiliser que lorsqu'on est sûr qu'elle est adaptée, il faut vraiment que le cheval se "foute de votre gueule", tente de vous bousculer, vous grignotte pour un rien  ou bien fasse semblant que vous n'existez pas. Un manque de respect quoi.

----------


## Mélancolia06

J'me suis peut être mal exprimée, je suis loin d'être pour les claques dans les flancs ça sert juste a faire peur et mal au cheval sans qu'il comprenne réellement ce qu'on lui demande, même si vraiment dans de très rare cas cela peut se justifier mais ça reste très rare et vraiment en dernier recours.

Rentrer dans le box d'un cheval c'est rentrer dans son "intimité" pas dans une zone d'inconfort, en prenant exemple sur les miens mon vieux qui a fait du club va montrer qu'il est pas content en claquant des dents et tapant du pied si t'essaye de le panser au box la pouliche qui elle n'a jamais fait de club essaye de la panser dans son abri elle va t'éjecter direct et même assez violemment (peut être le fait qu'elle est pas mal de pur sang arabe) elle a un caractère très trempé respecte sans problème mais si on va lui marcher sur ses plates bandes elle ne loupe pas de nous rappeler à l'ordre comme nous cavaliers ne loupons pas de rappeler a l'ordre un cheval venant marcher sur nos plates bandes.

C'est pour ça que je lui ai demandé si elle avait la possibilité le préparer hors du box, car en étant hors de son "intimité" ça serat là où l'on pourrat constater si ça continue que ce n'est pas le fait d'être dans son box qui le gêne mais que cela vient d'autre chose, après pour des chevaux de 16/17ans c'est des fois juste devenue un tic.

----------


## vlg1728

ah non non, jrépondais pas par rapport à ta réponse ! Je le trouve bien perso.
Je répondais à clairette et le fait que le cheval réagisse mal au pansage sur les flancs, elle comptait utiliser une méthode qui n'aurait pas été adaptée dans son cas précis, puisque la réaction du cheval ne fait pas partie de l'irrespect, mais d'une réaction compréhensible dû à un inconfort ou une inquiétude. 

J'ai (re)précisé que la méthode n'était à appliquer qu'en cas d'irrespect, car une méthode appliquée à mauvais escient peut faire plus de mal que de bien. c'est comme punir un chien parce qu'il grogne : s'il n'a plus de moyen d'exprimer que la personne va trop loin ou le met dans une situation inconfortable, il va finir par ne même plus prévenir, et va passer directement à la morsure.

----------


## Liris

Mélancolia06, c'est vrai qu'on avait remarqué ça avec un cheval nommé Iguazu : juste infecte au boxe, il mord, il coince, botte ... Et dès qu'on le sort, c'est un vrai ptit ange qui adore qu'on le brosse  :ange2: 
Clairette, je le sais bien tous ça mais j'aime vraiment trop les chevaux ... moi c'est pas la performance ou les concours qui m'intéressent, c'est juste être avec les chevaux et c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé. Je peux pas avoir mon propre cheval, trop cher, trop de soins ...  :hein2:  Mais tu montes plus alors ?? Ou t'as ton propre cheval ??

----------


## csealionm

La_iosh, je comprends ce que tu veux dire, si le cheval veut pas faire l'exercice et qu'on le laisse faire, il va croire qu'il peut tout faire avec nous (comme embarquer en balade je suppose?) Je pense donc ne pas (ou presque pas) lui faire faire autre chose que de la balade, pour que je n'ai pas a le forcer a faire quelque chose qu'il n'aimerait pas faire (encore faut-il qu'il aime les balades    ::   en général les chevaux aime bien les balades non?)

Pour le coup de penser que mes animaux sont plus que des animaux, on me le dis souvent    ::  
Mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que en achetant mon cheval j'achete plus un ami qu'un objet de balade, donc je vais vraiment essayer de creer une complicité entre nous plutot que de l'entrainer a sauter ou a faire du dressage. Et je pense que quand on aime le cheval et vice versa, en balade c'est quand meme plus simpa que d'avoir un cheval avec toujours les oreilles en arriere et qui veut qu'une chose c'est qu'on descende, meme si il n'embarquera pas car il sait qu'on se laissera pas faire.

J'ai lus que plusieurs d'entre vous travaillez vos chevaux en "parlant cheval", c'est a dire en travaillant dans le respect du cheval mais qu'il doit aussi nous respecter. Je vais me renseigner plus sur sa, je pense que c'est vraiment comme sa que mon cheval est moi on pourra etre sur de bonne base. Merci vraiment pour les conseils ! (ceux qui parlent de comment faire si un cheval nous mord dans son box) 
Par contre Mélancolia comment tu fais pour que ta jument qui est en liberté ne s'enfuit pas? Elle doit vraiment avoir confiance en toi!
J'ai aussi vus des vidéos de propriétaires qui se promenaient avec leur chevaux en liberté, sans longe ni rien, et les chevaux les suivaient, des fois ils couraient un peu puis il revenait, mais comment etre sur que son cheval ne s'enfuira pas?

Alors mes parents veulent que je leur fasse une sorte de dossier sur tous ce qu'ils auraient besoin de savoir pour le futur cheval, c'est a dire qu'il faut que je trouve des numéros de véto, de maréchal, que je me renseigne sur les prix du foin, granulés etc. Ils ne connaissent pas grand chose aux chevaux, et pour les rassurer il faut que je leur prouve que je suis assez responsable pour avoir mon cheval. Heureusement ils veulent bien payer tous les frais du cheval et s'en occuper si jamais je ne suis pas la, mais pour l'organisation (véto, nourriture, soin) ils sont un peu perdu.
Donc j'aurais besoin de savoir environ combien mangent un cheval en hiver? En supposant qu'il n'y aura peu ou pas d'herbe? Je pensais que c'était pour deux chevaux 1 grosse botte ronde toutes les deux semaines, donc pour un cheval se serait un par mois. Est-ce trop ou trop peu? Et pour les granulés, vous pensez que 2L par jour suffirait?
Merci beaucoup!

----------


## steph13006

Juste pour vous dire, je n'avais jamais vu ce topic... J'ai un TF sauvé de la boucherie... 
Bon en ce moment il est tranquillou parce que je suis enceinte et je ne peux plus le monter.... mais sinon on sort en ballade.... bon le galop c'est pas aquis tous les jours mais bon on s'en sort.. 

 ::

----------


## csealionm

Ah et j'ai oublié de préciser que pour la quantité de foin se serait pour un fjord de 7-8 ans, et oui je pense avoir trouvé mon poney! Mais rien est sur, je n'ai meme pas encore contacté le vendeur, d'abord mes parents veulent que tous soit au point.

Donc le poney que j'ai trouvé est a 20-30 min de chez moi, donc je pourrais si tout se concrétise aller le voir plusieurs fois pour etre sur de mon choix, c'est quand meme plus pratique qu'un cheval a 2 heures de routes! Il parait qu'il est monté par enfants et adultes, qu'il est tres gentil idéal rando (sort seul et en groupe) et a travaillé en carriere. Il n'a peur de rien (tracteur, chiens, vélos etc.) Par contre il ne mesure que 1m30, ca me parait un peu petit pour un fjord non? Sa ne me dérange pas, mais j'ai peur que le loulou souffrira avec mon pere sur son dos...Vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## vlg1728

> J'ai lus que plusieurs d'entre vous travaillez vos chevaux en "parlant cheval", c'est a dire en travaillant dans le respect du cheval mais qu'il doit aussi nous respecter. Je vais me renseigner plus sur sa, je pense que c'est vraiment comme sa que mon cheval est moi on pourra etre sur de bonne base. Merci vraiment pour les conseils ! (ceux qui parlent de comment faire si un cheval nous mord dans son box) 
> Par contre Mélancolia comment tu fais pour que ta jument qui est en liberté ne s'enfuit pas? Elle doit vraiment avoir confiance en toi!
> J'ai aussi vus des vidéos de propriétaires qui se promenaient avec leur chevaux en liberté, sans longe ni rien, et les chevaux les suivaient, des fois ils couraient un peu puis il revenait, mais comment etre sur que son cheval ne s'enfuira pas?


excellente idée, le dossier ^^ ça permet d'avoir un support concret sous la main, et permet d'avoir des repères en cas de gros pépins, ce qui pourrait éviter les blocages complets dus à la panique. Donc n'hésite pas à imprimer des articles illustrés sur "comment soigner des bobos" ou ce genre de trucs, pour pouvoir agir vite et bien sans faire n'importe quoi  :Smile: 

Pour le fait quele cheval suive, c'est simplement un travail d'acceptation. le cheval accepte l'humain en tant que "meneur de horde", et c'est tout d'abord un travail sur le respect mutuel et la confiance.

----------


## Mélancolia06

Alors moi j'vais te donné le seul conseil qu'on m'a donné quand j'avais ton age et que j'essayais par tout les moyens de trouver comment créer un respect mutuel avec mon cheval, "vas y qu'avec le cur", bon juste ce conseil c'est bien jolie mais faut vraiment tomber sur une perle pour  pouvoir mettre juste ça en pratique. 
Là elle explique un peu pour réussir a avoir un suivie du cheval http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6et06 ... igny_sport je sais pas tout le monde n'aime mais en prenant un peu de partout et en arrangeant a ta sauce tu arrivera a TON équitation et TA méthode de travail.

Que ce soit foin ou grain (je conseille plus de l'orge aplatie qui ne chauffe pas, maintient bien en état en cas de gros froid et n'est pas hors de prix contrairement a beaucoup de grain) oui part sur une base de 2L (soit 1sac et demi par mois, sac de 25Kg) et en foin sur un round baller pour 3 semaines pour être sûre pour ton dossier, tu verras par la suite que suivant le temps, l'activité du cheval, son moral,... le volume de nourriture peut passer du simple au double (1 amie qui a 1 anglo arabe et 1 selle français passe 1 bote de foin de crau de 50/60kg par jours elle est obligé de complémenté avec des grains environ 3 a 4L par cheval et par jour, moi avec 2 chevaux 1 botte me fait 2jours facile quand c'est pas 2 jours et demi pour les grains moi c'est que orge aplati 1L pour la plus jeune et 2L pour le vieux ce qui est beaucoup trop mais avec ça grosse arthrose c'est le seule plaisir qui lui reste et puis il grossit pas trop donc ça va) c'est quasi impossible de pouvoir donner ce qu'un cheval va manger ça varie trop d'un a l'autre même dans une même race.

Comment je fais pour que la puce reste dans les alentours bin elle a pris un confiance total en moi,  est aussi tenue un peu par l'estomac sans doute et me considère comme dominant (à la base ce terme n'est pas péjoratif il désigne le protecteur est non pas un tyran violent) donc elle a compris que temps qu'elle est dans le coin personne viendra lui faire de mal.

----------


## vlg1728

profitez-en pour aller zieuter les vidéos associées, les méthodes exposées son intéressantes, même si d'un niveau supérieur, ça ne nous empêche pas d'apprendre des astuces et de comprendre certains mécanismes    ::

----------


## clairette57

Clairette57>> Il a peut être régulièrement pris des claques 
dans les flancs beaucoup de gens dans les club pour faire tourner un 
cheval au lieu de faire un point de pression simple ou de tendre le bras
 avec claquement de langue mettent de grande claque sur le flanc, un 
cheval régulièrement monté avec des éperons par des cavaliers ne sachant
 pas s'en servir aura aussi cette réaction car il finit par assimiler 
contact avec les flancs = douleurs, c'est juste très long a faire 
reprendre confiance.

Je ne sais pas, ce n'est pas mon cheval, je sais jusque qu'il y a 3-4 ans c'était un cheval qui pratiquait des compétitions ..
Il n'a pas était en club et actuellement il est dans une écurie de proprio 




> Il s'appuie ou perd réellement l'équilibre ?


Aucun des deux, il se balance  
Et si j'élève un peu la voix pour dire stop il arrête (c'est peut etre un teste non ?)




> Je peux pas avoir mon propre cheval, trop cher, trop de soins ...  Mais tu montes plus alors ?? Ou t'as ton propre cheval ??


J'ai tout stoppé a 11 ans environ, avec par la suite une peur des chevaux qui s'est développé ... (à cause des clubs)
Depuis je prend une demis pension

----------


## juju et eoss

Dans un club, une fois je suis tombée sur un cheval qu'on m'avait dit être méchant au box et basique a monter. Ni vraiment agréable pour "un bon cavalier" ni désagréable. 

Quand je suis arrivée dans le box, en effet il m'a fait son cirque, et que je tourne je tourne et je te bloque au fond du box, je baisse les oreilles, je te montre que je suis pas content. ( J'étais quand même un peu impressionnée faut le dire) 
Je ne savais pas quoi, les appeler, qu'ils me traitent d'incapable alors que j'étais prévenue (lui mettre une bonne tarte dans le museau, conseil donné... franchement non), et sans vous mentir, je lui ai chopé le museau (pas méchamment un peu brusquement mais gentiment) et je lui ai dit qu'il ne me faisait pas peur, que j'allais le panser, et ensuite le monter et m'en occuper encore après, qu'il pouvait faire le grand, moi aussi je l'étais. Ensuite je l'ai poussé pour le remettre face à l'entrée du box et je l'ai pansé. Il n'a pas réagi, et s'est laissé faire. Et du coup j'étais une de celles qui montais le même cheval tout le mois (c'était en colo). Je m'en fous de ce qui dise les gens, c'est surement un des meilleurs chevaux que j'ai monté, si on le respectait, il vous donnait énormément sous la selle, il était monté dans trois groupes différents, et nos moniteurs se sont accordés à dire qu'avec moi il n'était pas le même. 

Et au final, son rituel pour impressionner "genre grrr hiiii je suis méchant" n'était qu'une image, et par la suite quand je venais il faisait toujours ça mais on sentait que c'était devenu un jeu. 

Je pense qu'il faut que tu gagnes leurs confiances, si les calins ne marchent pas, essaye la main de fer dans un gant de velours. Montre que leur agressivité ne t'effraie pas, je ne sais pas comment te dire. Avec ce cheval, par exemple, je pense qu'il avait comme été brisé ou réduit à un cheval banal sans interet, je n'ai pas crié, je ne me suis pas énervé, je lui ai juste fait comprendre que j'étais la, et que je resterai la, alors en gros qu'il devrait faire et que j'allais m'occuper de lui.

 I s'appelait Arkansas, et ça été le cheval qui m'a surement ouvert les yeux sur la relation que je recherchais avec un cheval. 

Désolée je m suis perdue dans mes souvenirs...

----------


## Mélancolia06

Ok compétition donc fort possible éperon mal dosé qui a provoqué cette assimilation contact>>douleur, Colorado réagissait pareil et ça a bien mis 8ans a passer et si je mettais des éperons pour monter il devenait intenable et à chaque bruit des éperons j'avais droit a une accélération énorme.

Si il se balance c'est soit un tic d'ennui qui devient vraiment très perciptant soit un mal dans les pieds (ce qui peut arriver avec des chevaux ferrer, Colorado faisait ça quand je l'ai racheté y a 10ans et du jour ou je l'ai déferré a stopper dans les 15 jours qui ont suivie).

----------


## csealionm

Merci pour le lien pour la vidéo! C'était tres intéressant!

Oui en effet l'orge c'est moins cher, mais le probleme c'est qu'il faut qu'elle soit applati, non?   :hein2:  Comment on appelle la machine pour applatir l'orge? Pour un tout petit, sa couterai dans les combien environ? 
J'ai aussi vu qu'on pouvait en acheter déja applati, mais que sa ne se conservait pas tres longtemps...
D'accord, donc un round ball de 300kg toutes les 3 semaines, sa fait dans les 10kg par jour, et avec l'orge ou les grains je pense que c'est suffisant, enfin on modifira en fonction du cheval.

Par contre j'aurais besoin de vos conseils : Tous les prés a louer ont comme cloture des barbelés...Je pensais les changer avec de la cloture electrique, mais le probleme c'est qu'il y a peu d'assez grand pré pour que le poney puisse y rester toute l'année,et je ne pourrais pas changer la cloture de 3-4 parcelles...Par contre le plus simple serai de mettre par dessus les barbelés de la cloture electrique pour ne pas que le cheval ne s'en approche, vous pensez que ce serait efficasse? Comme sa quand je change de prés j'ai juste a enlever le ruban et je n'aurai pas a enlever le barbelés puis le remettre a chaque fois.

J'ai repéré un grand pré qui doit faire dans les 1 hectare, et si mes parents pourraient le louer (ou meme l'acheter) alors je changerai toute la cloture car le cheval y restera pour au moins 3-4 ans. Je pensais aussi faire un petit abris facile a démonter (en toles par exemple).

Mes parents m'ont proposés d'aller voir le poney fjord dont je vous ai parlé, mais j'hésite un peu. En fait, j'aurai vraiment voulu un haflinger ou un poney dans ce style la, et comme je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir avoir un deuxieme cheval avant un moment, je ne sais pas si je devrai pas plutot prendre un poney plus grand, car celui-ci mesure 1m30 seulement...Je suis un peu perdu, je voulais vraiment avoir 1 poney haflinger et 1 poney fjord, mais si je ne pouvais en avoir qu'un, je prefererai avoir un haflinger...
Et dire qu'au début je voulais un comtois! J'en reve toujours, mais pour le moment pas trop possible, pas assez de terrain et puis l'hiver sa coutera plus cher en nourriture, et comme se sera mes parents qui payeront tout pour le moment, je ne veux pas les ruiner   :lol2:  Mais maintenant je me tourne plutot vers les grand poney (fjord, haflinger), et en deuxieme cheval je pensais prendre un grand shetland, histoire de tenir compagnie au premier. 

Sinon j'aurais besoin de vos expériences pour tout ceux qui ont eus un cheval ou poney étant enfant et qui l'ont gardés avec eux a leur majorité : Qu'avait vous fait de vos chevaux durant vos études, vos premiers boulots? Vous les avez laissé chez quelqu'un ou mis en pension?
Merci!

----------


## Mélancolia06

La machine s'appelle un concasseur à grains mais plus simple de l'acheter au sac déjà concassé, moi je prend pour 2 mois de grains a chaque fois que je passe a la coopérative agricole et jamais eu de soucis.

Les ronds baller font que 250Kg c'est pas des 300Kg, parce que 10Kg par jour me semble un peu juste je tablerais plus sur 13 à 15 pour être bien sure quitte a réduire par la suite si c'est trop.

J'pense pas qu'il y ait de soucis avec les rubans sans enlever les barbelé, les rubans lui permettrons de mieux voir les délimitations et il ira pas se mettre dans les barbelés même si c'est pas sans risque non plus mais en y regardant de plus près dans un centre où j'ai travaillé un cheval une nuit s'est tué en s'entortillant dans les rubans. Chez moi la clôture actuel est en bois et dès que je serais en terrain définitif ce sera un grillage pour chevaux.

----------


## laetitia36

Alors pour l'aplatisseur en general ca  se branche sur du 380V donc si tu en a pas fait bien attention quand tu en achetes , apres niveau prix bah compte entre 200 et 600 pour les plus gros mais cela serait surement plus judicieux d'acheter du granulés deja fait....
Les grosses balles rondes ou carrées faut compter entre 60 et 180 , moi pour 9 chevaux , une grande botte de 450 kg ca fait une semaine ...
Apres nous sommes agri donc on a plus de facilités pour avoir tout sous la main...

Sinon je voulais vous montrez , simplement , qu'une de mes pouliches qui s'en va sur 2 ans qui etait super sauvage , adore faire des figures...

----------


## csealionm

Oops je n'avais pas vus qu'il y avait des réponses    ::  

Alors le concasseur je viens de voir dans notre hangar qu'on en a un   :hein:  Enfin je ne suis pas sur que s'en est un, c'est l'ancien propriétaire qui nous l'a laissé, et ca ressemble énormément a un concasseur, mais je ne sais pas si sa vaut la peine de le brancher, d'apprendre à l'utiliser juste pour 2L d'orge par jour...

Les rounds baller il me semble que ceux qui en vendent ont différentes tailles, sa varie de 200Kg a 350Kg même plus.
Par contre pour stocker le foin, on le mettrait a l'étage du hangar, donc c'est pas trop possible d'y mettre un round baller (il y a la place, mais pour le monter en haut sa risque d'être chaud...) Donc mon père pensait acheter plutôt des petites bottes, sa revient beaucoup plus cher que acheter un round baller ou pas? J'ai aussi lus quelque part que la qualité du foin des round baller était moins bonne que le foin en petite botte, c'est vrai?

Ah je suis soulagé pour la cloture, donc un simple ruban suffit de fil électrique ou il faudrait en mettre sur deux hauteurs? Heureusement mon loulou ne sera pas eternellement dans un terrain avec du barbelé, plus tard quand il sera chez moi dans son pré définitif il aura une cloture en bois comme tu as actuellement Melancolia.

Cette semaine on contacte quelqu'un qui nous donnera peut-etre les numéros des gens qui louent leur prés, je vous tiendrai au courant.

180 euros pour un roundballer   :shock:   Sa doit etre une de 450Kg non? Sa doit dépendre des régions aussi, par ici je peux en trouver de 300Kg a 50 euros.

Elle est adorable ta pouliche laetitia! Je vois que certains de tes chevaux ont un licol, tu le leur laisse tout le temps? Je voulais laissé mon cheval avec un licol H24 pour que se soit plus simple de l'attraper au pré, mais je ne sais pas si c'est dangeureux, si il pourrait se coincer quelque part avec son licol...

Sinon j'aurais encore besoin de votre avis   :fou: 
Mon père pensait acheter un box en bois démontable pour mon cheval, on le mettrait dedans les nuits d'hiver ou quand il y a beaucoup de neiges ou pluies. Le box serai sur notre terrain, sur la parcelle de 1500m2. Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée, ou si il vaudrait mieux laisser le cheval au pré tout le temps meme en cas de mauvais temps (sans abris)? 
Si il en achetait un, je mettrai alors mon cheval dans la parcelle avec le box (ouvert la journée) suivant la météo, et je le rentrerai le soir dedans, mais quand la météo prévoit du beau temps, je le remettrai au pré. Ce n'est pas trop stressant pour le cheval de changer de prés comme sa ou au contraire il sera content d'avoir un box chaud quand il fait mauvais?
Et en général les boxs en bois a vendre ont quoi comme sol? Je veux dire, on laisse le sols en terre batu?
Le soucis c'est que dans ce cas je ne pourrais pas avoir un deuxieme cheval car je ne pourrai pas mettre deux chevaux dans un box, c'est pourquoi je pensais aussi simplement construire a un abris en bois dans la parcelle ou le cheval y sera les mauvais jour et peut-etre un jour avec un copain (surement un poney) Je sais sa risque d'être petit mais se serai occasionellement, juste par mauvais temps.

Je regarde toujours les annonces des chevaux, et j'ai craqué pour une magnifique trotteur francais de 5 ans. Oui je sais c'est très jeune, mais apparement elle peut convenir à un débutant, mais de toute facon la vente est urgente et mes parents veulent attendre jusqu'à l'été pour le cheval. Je précise quand même que je sais que 5 ans c'est très jeune, et je sais que meme si le vendeur dit que le cheval peut convenir à un débutant, ce n'est pas forcément vrai, mais peut-etre que si! Donc ne vous inquietez pas de toute facon j'essayerai les chevaux qui m'interesse et que si je sens que je n'ai pas le niveau alors je n'acheterai pas le cheval, mais si on a le coup de coeur, que le cheval apparement convient à un débutant alors pourquoi pas essayer, quitte à être décu?

Merci encore à tout le monde pour vos conseils et vos réponses!

----------


## virginie2424

il faut toujours avoir un abri pour son cheval, pour le mauvais temps, mais surtout l'été pour le soleil   ::  

pour le reste je laisse les plus confirmé que moi pour te répondre

----------


## Mélancolia06

Pour le concasseur c'est a toi de voir, certain préfére concasser la dose journalière et la donner de suite (les vitamines sont mieux conservé dans le grains entier et l'orge entière est moins cher que l'orge aplatie). Perso j'l'achète déjà aplatie car j'ai pas de concasseur j'en aurais un j'achèterais de l'orge entière.

Oui les petite bottes coute beaucoup plus cher que les roud baller dans ma région la petite botte on la trouve entre 7 (le foin dit "de montagne" pas au top niveau nutritionnel mais ça dépend de la rusticité de ton cheval c'est largement suffisant pour un cheval rustique mais pas assez riche pour un cheval à "sang chaud") et 15 ( le foin de Crau au top niveau nutritionnel surtout pour les chevaux près du sang risque d'être trop riche pour les chevaux très rustique). La qualité nutritionnel d'un round baller n'atteindra que rarement la qualité nutritionnel du foin de Crau mais c'est pas parce que tu prend des petites botte que tu as pas le risque de tomber sur du foin de mer*e, là où je suis je peux pas faire descendre un round baller dans le parc donc c'est que des petites botte, plus facilement transportable, sinon ils seraient au round baller ce qui est beaucoup plus pratique au moins le foin est a volonté (meilleur pour l'estomac du cheval) et tu peux réduire le nombre de fois où tu va le voir (au début c'est toujours génial mais en hiver sous la pluie dans la boue on se demande toujours pourquoi on a eu la bonne idée de prendre des chevaux   :suspect:  ).

Perso je mettrais sur 2 hauteur de façon a être sûre qu'il essaye pas de passer plein gaz sous le fils du haut ce qui risquerait d'être assez catastrophique. La clôture bois toujours cloué dans le sens inverse de la poussé sinon il comprendra vite comment faire sauter la clôture.

Oui le prix du foin dépend énormément de la région, ici le foin standard j'arrive a trouver des bottes a 7 quand j'étais dans le Sud-Ouest j'en trouvais a 2 pour des bottes de même qualité et de même poids.

Moi j'ai toujours appris de ne laisser sous aucun prétexte un licol à un cheval au près (ma première monitrice j'devais avoir 10 ou 11 ans nous répéter sans arrêt un cheval avec un licol au près sans surveillance est un cheval mort) un pied coincé dans le licol est très vite arrivé et vu le poids d'un cheval en tombant il risque au mieux de se briser la nuque au pire de suffoquer pendant des heures car coucher sur un coté sans pouvoir bouger le poumon coté sol s'écrase, d'où la nécessité de tourné toute les 2H 1 cheval couché étendue car malade. Tu sais si une relation de confiance s'installe entre toi et ton cheval à peine tu arrive il viendra a ta rencontre en général dans les clubs quand il se barre c'est soit qu'il en ont marre soit que certains leur ont fait des sales coup un cheval n'oublie jamais, j'en ai encore fais l'expérience hier, l'ancien propriétaire de Kimera est passé hier il était en pleine battue a la recherche d'un vieux chien très malade disparue il y a quelques jours, bin c'est la première fois depuis que j'étais allé la chercher chez lui que je la voyais dans cette état elle a même essayé de le shooté (première fois que je la voyais faire ça) et elle la chargé 2 fois en 5 min et dès qu'il est partie elle est de suite venu vers moi à me mettre des coups de tête  pour que je lui fasse un gros calin de déstressage.

Un box démontable est un très bon truc, tu n'est pas obligé de le fermer mais au moins si tu dois immobiliser ton cheval tu en as la possibilité.
Des arbres peuvent constituer un abri suffisant pour ton cheval (si rustique) par contre oui en cas de grosse intempérie vaut mieux le rentrer pour qu'il soit au sec et protégé du vent.
Sur terre battue en général ce qui est très suffisant mais a faire très régulièrement afin d'éviter de faire une piscine a boue a l'intérieur a près il y a possibilité de faire une dalle béton et de le poser dessus (permis obligatoire) mais c'est loin d'être nécessaire.
Un abri est largement suffisant aussi au moins il permet au cheval de décider exactement ce qu'il préfére, j'en ai un qui a chaque orage se trouve un arbre mort et reste là a attendre que l'orage passe à côté de ça quand il y a de grosse bourrasque de vent c'est le premier a être dans l'écurie.

Moi j'pense que le mieux c'est d'y aller au coup de coeur avant tout, moi mon premier coup de coeur (quand j'ai pu acheter un cheval mon tout premier avait été pour une pouliche de 3 ans que je n'oublierais jamais et que je regretterais toujours car le fais de pas avoir les moyens de l'acheter elle en est morte) a été pour Colorado un cheval de 11ans complétement a coté de ses pompes limite dangereux car n'avait plus aucun repère moi j'avais 18ans quelques années d'équitation derrière moi et déjà quelques débourrage a mon actif. Ma soeur elle son craquage a été sur une pouliche de 18 mois et a 98% pur sang arabe, elle avait 13 ou 14 ans à l'époque, tout le monde a traité mes parents de fou, que jamais elle s'en sortirais avec ce cheval  "A jeune cavalier vieux cheval a vieux cavalier jeune cheval" , et bien tout c'est toujours bien passé, bon l'âge fait que heureusement que ma mère était là pour s'occuper de la jument régulièrement mais bon les liens qui se sont créée entre la juju et ma soeur sont exceptionnel car elles ont appris et ont grandi ensemble.

----------


## laetitia36

Pour te répondre en ce qui concerne mes chevaux , il y a tjs quelqu'un pour les suirveiller mon grand pere s'en va rarement le pré étant au bout de notre allée...
Je leur laisse les licols pour le moment car on les attache tous les jours et meme si les 2 ans se laissent attraper et licoler c'est pas tout a le cas des 1 an et c'est plus pratique pour mes GP qui les attache quand je ne suis pas la...question pratique   ::

----------


## csealionm

Oui donc pour lorge, je pense lacheté déjà concassé, se sera plus simple.

Oui jaurais bien aimé donner du foin à volonté à mon cheval, mais jai lus que la plupart des gens qui leur donnaient à volonté remarquaient quil y avait énormément de gaspillage et que certains de leur chevaux se transformaient en montgolfière
Mais pour ce qui est daller voir les chevaux moins souvent, il faut quand même y aller au moins une fois par jour ? Mélancolia, tu donne à tes chevaux leur foin plusieurs fois par jour ? Je ne pourrais y aller quune fois par jour (le soir) donc je mettrai assez de foin pour que le cheval en ait toute la journée. Je pensais aussi acheter un filet à foin pour que le foin lui dure plus longtemps.
Ici on a de la chance pour ce qui est du prix du foin ! Pour un round baller de 390Kg pour chevaux, cest 65 euros ! Pour les petites bottes ça va de 1 euros à 3 euros environ.

Oui bonne idée pour le fil électrique, jen mettrai sur 2 hauteurs ! On ne sait jamais ce qui pourrai passer dans la tête dun cheval.    ::  

Avec tous les arbres quil y a dans les prés, je pense ne pas laisser le licol sur mon cheval tout le temps, surtout si le cheval se gratte aux arbres et se coinceEt comme je ne le verrai pas de ma fenêtre comme pour toi laetitia, si il y a un accidentbrrr je nose même pas y penser

Je suis encore en pleine réflexion pour le box ou abris du chevalCest sur quun beau box en bois démontable cest toujours utile, mais le problème cest que je ne pourrai pas mettre deux chevaux dedansJe pense plutôt prendre un abri assez grand (3m par 4m serai suffisant pour un éventuel deuxième cheval ?) Que je mettrai sur notre petite parcelle où le cheval y sera par mauvais temps.

Ah les coups de curs jen ai eus pleins à force de regarder les petites annonces   :amour3:  ! Ça va de la jument trotteur français de 5 ans au haflinger de 10 ans en passant par le pie de 11 ans qui fait du club, sans oublié le mérens de 7 ans et tellement dautres ! 

Pour le parage jai décidé que se sera un professionnel qui le fera pendant au moins un an, trop peur de bousiller les pieds de mon cheval. Je pensais simplement entretenir les pieds du cheval, 2-3 fois pas mois (seulement limer, pas couper) SI je les entretiens régulièrement, le maréchal devra venir tous les combien à votre avis ?

----------


## laetitia36

euh tu ârlmes d'un abri en 3m/4m ou d'un box ouvert que  tu peux fermé car 3m/4m c'est le mini pour un cheval seul de plus il faut que ton abri soit bien orienté et le mieux serait qu'il soit fermé sur la moitié sur la partie ou verte hisoitre que le cheval soit vraiment coupé du vent , ne pas mettre la porte plein nord...
Apres pour le marechal , bah ca depend de ce que tu feras avec , de ce que peux te proposer le marechal , les miens sont pieds nus , juste parer 2X l'an et aucuns soucis l'été pourtant on part des heures en ballades mais l'avantage c'est qu'il y a la riviere dans le pré et comme ils bougent pas ils s'isent les sabots naturellement ils ont les pieds ronds et meme s'ils sont un peu eclatés a des endroits ( alors pas laissés a l'abandon hein je parle éclatés parce qu'ils se chamaillent , tape du pied sur le sol bétonné etc)ils sont nickels....

----------


## Mélancolia06

Oui faut y aller au moins une fois par jour au moins 5 min le temps de jeter un coup d'oeil voir si tout va bien.
Non moi le foin est a volonté de jour comme de nuit, la pouliche elle est a l'herbe a volonté j'lui donne juste une part de foin par jour (comme elle est en liberté elle peut aller où elle veut et y a de l'herbe un peu partout, elle mange tellement que cet été et cet automne j'me suis même demandé si elle était pas pleine  :suspect:  Colorado est un hongre mal castré une testicule interne qui n'a pas été enlevé mais pas assez de santé pour tenter l'opération il y a trop de risque)  de façon a ce qu'elle me laisse tranquille quand j'passe le vieux et que j'rentre dans le parc. Lui en ce moment j'remplie a bloc la mangeoire de l'écurie et dans le parc que je leurs fait j'vais faire une sorte de boite sans couvercle de la taille d'une petite botte de foin pour éviter le gaspillage. Les filets a foin moi j'ai arrêté ayant des cas sociaux en guise de chevaux ils s'ennervent grave avec les filet et le vieux fini par l'arracher et le détruire littéralement    ::   ...

3 sur 4 ça serat trop juste pour 2 chevaux, là j'me lance bientot dans la construction de 2 abris cote a cote (juste séparé par une demi cloison, obligé de séparer Colorado a un trop sale caractère il empêcherait Kimera d'accéder à l'abri ) de 3 sur 3 chacun.

Les miens aussi son pied nus, au jour d'aujourd'hui j'montre même plus au maréchal (pour 3 raisons: 1/ils doivent pas réussir a trouver ou j'habite quand je tel on me dit "oui oui j'te rappel dès que j'monte" et 6 mois après toujours aucun coup de fil et 2/ pour un parage les maréchal qui l'ont fait ont plus fait un carnage qu'autre chose j'avais Colorado qui marché sur des oeufs pendant au moins 1 semaine a près le parage et pas de parreur dans mon coin 3/Pour couper un bout de corne qui s'est un peut ébréché et mettre un coup de rape de temps en temps j'arrive très bien a m'en sortir, là ça fait 2 ans pour Colorado qu'il n'a plus eu un gramme de corne de couper et Kimera elle n'a même jamais eu besoin d'avoir un passage a la râpe)

----------


## csealionm

Coucou!

Je viens vous donner des nouvelles (plutôt bonne  :Smile:  )

Mon père va normalement commander cet abris/box (je vous ai mis deux photos, j'espère que ça marche   :?  ) :





Il préférait acheter un box avec un abris a coté parce qu'il trouvait que c'était plus esthétique    ::   Mais sa a aussi un coté très pratique, si jamais on décidait d'avoir un autre équidé (âne, poney ou cheval) alors on pourrait transformer l'abris en box. 

Le box fait 3m far 3m, je pense qu'il y a une taille au dessus mais comme le cheval n'y sera que la nuit je ne pense pas que ce soit vraiment nécessaire. Le box sera ouvert la journée aussi pour que si le cheval a trop chaud ou trop froid il puisse mieux s'abriter que dans l'abri. L'abri aussi fait 3m sur 3m et je pense que je mettrai le foin du dadou dedans. On a déjà un râtelier, je pense qu'il a une contenance d'une petite botte. Je mettrai aussi une poubelle de 100L dans l'abri en guise d'abreuvoir, et à coté de l'abri un autre abreuvoir, plus grand, ou on récupérera l'eau de pluie.

On a choisit le box/abris avec 2 pentes, parce que le toit était plus haut donc le box aura une meilleur aération. Les gouttières ne sont pas fournis mais je pense qu'on en mettra pour récupérer l'eau de pluie.

Par contre le sol sera en terre battu...Vous pensez que se serait une bonne idée de mettre au sol du box du "faux" parquet (celui qu'on achète en rouleau, je ne sais pas si vous voyez...) parce que il va en rester après les travaux de la maison, et je pensais alors en mettre au sol pour que le box ne se transforme pas en piscine de boue   :hein:  Ou alors du carrelage?

L'autre bonne nouvelle, c'est que en faite on a plus que 1500m2 de terrain pour le dadou chez nous : Aujourd'hui j'ai remesuré les terrains, alors le "grand" terrain dont je vous parlez fait en faite ~1800m2 (une parcelle de 1300 m2 qui sera coupé en deux et une autre parcelle de 500 m2), et que il y a un autre bout de terrain que je peux utiliser qui lui fait 600m2, donc en tout on a un peu moins de 2500m2 pour le loulou! Bon ce nest pas un hectare mais cest mieux que les 1500m2 que je croyais avoir au début !

Voci un schéma pour mieux comprendre    ::  



Le schéma c'est comment se sera plus tard, car pour le moment, on na pas encore clôturé les terrains. Le terrain de 1300m2 comprend les deux petits terrains qui seront séparé en deux et elle comprend aussi le petit bout de terrain ou est le box, et a droite  il y a un autre bout de terrain qui fait 500m2 qui est déjà clôturé.
Donc tous les mois (ou deux mois) ou changera l'ouverture du pré que le cheval aura accès a depuis son abris/box. Et chaque jour, il passera une demi journée dans un des autres petits terrains (celui de 600m2 ou celui de 500m2) Comme sa l'herbe ne disparaitre pas trop vite des deux prés principaux.
La nuit il sera enfermé dans son box (sauf l'été ou le box sera ouvert)

Voila, si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas    ::  

Sinon pour trouver un pré à louer c'est un peu la galère...Il y a une possibilité d'avoir un pré pas trop loin, mais rien est sur. Si on arrive à en louer un, alors je laisserai mon cheval la journée et je le rentrerai à la maison le soir.

----------


## csealionm

Alors, il y a du nouveau quand a mon projet d'avoir un cheval.    ::  

Finalement on ne va pas construire un box/abris en bois car on na pas pus avoir le permis, maintenant les "bâtiments agricoles" sont interdits là où on habite.
Donc on va construire un box dans le hangar. Il fera 4m par 4m, soit 16 m2. Il y aura une fenêtre et bien sur le sol est en béton (ce qui est vraiment bien je trouve comparé au box en bois quon allait acheter car le cheval aura les pieds au sec). On va acheter des matelas en caoutchouc pour mettre au sol.
Le cheval n'ira quau box les nuits très froides ou avec beaucoup de vents ou l'après-midi l'été quand il fait très chaud. Le hangar est vraiment bien, en hiver il fait bien chaud mais l'été le cheval sera au frais.

Et mes parents sont d'accord pour en avoir deux! Je suis contente, au moins ils ne s'ennuieront pas! Par contre ils devront partager le box, donc j'espère qu'ils s'entendront bien...Enfin se sera que quelques nuits par an !

Aujourd'hui mes parents m'ont emmené visiter un élevage de chevaux d'auvergne, et l'éleveur nous a montrer les poulains!   :amour3: 
Et il connait quelqu'un qui vendrait des fjords (autour de 10 ans) donc je pensais prendre un fjord et une pouliche de 1 ans. Bien évidemment je n'ai pas le niveau pour la pouliche maintenant, mais dans 2-3 ans quand il faudra la débourrer et monter si. 
Mes parents veulent bien que je prenne une pouliche de cet âge (j'ai craqué sur une aujourd'hui) mais ils n'arrêtent pas de me dire : "oui mais tu ne pourras pas la monter tout de suite!" Justement, j'ai envi de faire tout le "travail" a pied avec ma pouliche, les balades en main, et puis gagner sa confiance. Et puis j'aurais mon poney pour monter dessus!
D'ailleurs je pense que je vais faire un métier en rapport avec les chevaux plus tard, seul problème, en équitation je n'ai pas un super niveau (enfin je me débrouille, mais j'ai aucun galop) donc je vais prendre en plus de mon cour chaque mardi un cour particulier (avec mon père) et peut-être un autre cour dans la semaine, pour progresser. J'espère cet été pouvoir passer le galop 1 et 2, peut-être le 3, a voir.    :Embarrassment: k: 

Pour les prés à louer, on a quelques pistes, mais normalement on devrait trouver.

Et finalement je pense donner à mes deux chevaux du foin à volonté. Pour une pouliche (donc qui ne travaille pas du tout) je dois lui donner une ration en orge ou pas? Et je verrais si j'en donne a l'autre, parce que je pense prendre un fjord ou double poney (donc gros glouton    ::   ) donc je sais pas si c'est la peine de lui donner de l'orge si il a du foin a volonté. Enfin je verrais!

----------


## Mélancolia06

Ma pouliche j'lui ai donné un complément en poudre pour la croissance, ce qui permet d'amener les vitamines nécessaire a la croissance, jusqu'a ce qu'elle accéde a la total liberté maintenant elle a juste un peu de foin de façon a ce qu'elle me laisse tranquille quand j'vais nourrir le vieux. Si elle n'a pas accès très régulièrement a de l'herbe verte je te conseille fortement un complément vitaminique (moi j'utilisais celui là http://www.equinatura.com/?section=produitsid=42 , un peu cher mais c'est vraiment le top à tout niveau, d'ailleurs j'utilise beaucoup de produit de chez eux autant pour les chevaux que pour les chiens), après question orge si pas d'accès a de l'herbe verte je conseillerais aussi de donner au moins 1L d'orge aplati chacun ça emmène des vitamines qu'il n'y a pas dans le foin. 

4X4 pour 2 chevaux franchement je trouve ça vraiment très juste même si c'est pour de temps en temps.

----------


## csealionm

Merci pour le lien! Oui d'accord je leur donnerai de l'orge aussi. En faite l'éleveur ne leur donnait que du foin à volonté mais les chevaux avaient de la bonne herbe dans leur pré.

Oui 4 par 4 je me demandais si c'était un peu juste...Il y a peut-être une possibilité de faire 4m sur 5, sinon dans le pire des cas on pourrait faire 2 box mais je voulais vraiment qu'ils restent ensemble.

----------


## laetitia36

euh je vais te paraitre la mechante mais as tu quelqu'un pour t'aider a travailler ta pouliche car a uun an , un poulin a besoin de bosser regulierement et franchement c'est un gros travail..Alors oui , tu prends surement des cours en centre ou autre mais la on parle de votre avenir et franchement pour debourrer un cheval il faut d'une avoir les installations car pas question de faire bosser un cheval dans son pré et avoir l'experience c'est du boulot...Je te conseillerais de prendre 2 chevaux deja bien travaillés et plan plan....  :hein2:

----------


## vlg1728

+1, une pouliche c'est un futur tas de muscles qui peut vite se transformer en une machine mortelle, si l'éducation n'est pas rigoureuse et faite correctement   :? 

connais tu les gestes à avoir s'il lui vient l'idée de jouer à te charger à pleine vitesse ? ou encore d'essayer de faire comme avec ses potes poulains et se cabrer devant toi en "boxant" des antérieurs pour jouer à la bagarre ? Ou encore mordre à pleines dents parce que c'est le moyen le plus rapide de te faire comprendre qu'elle n'aime pas ? 

franchement, un poulain est encore pire qu'un jeune cheval, l'éducation est primordiale et doit être fait avec des gens qui savent y faire.

----------


## vlg1728

ps : qu'on ne me donne pas en exemple des poulains qui n'ont pas ou très peu été manipulés par l'homme avant leur débourrage. Eu partent sur des bases vierges. Elle ne compte pas laisser la pouliche seule au pré et veut s'en occuper. 

L'apprentisage est beaucoup plus aisé et rapide que le désapprentissage.

----------


## csealionm

Ah mince je n'y avais pas pensé...Non je n'ai aucunes installations, donc c'est impossible.
Je vais plutot m'orienté vers 2 chevaux/poneys d'un bon age déja.

Oui je l'aurais manipulé et je ne la laisserai pas toute seule dans son pré, mais je n'ai aucune installation donc vous avez raison ce n'est pas possible...D'ailleurs merci de m'y avoir fait pensé!

----------


## Mélancolia06

Et pas tout les club si problème il y a accepte de prendre un poulain en débourrage, y a aussi la tentative du poulain de monter sur la personne qui l'a en longe (chose assez fréquente au début) et j'peux dire que ça fait vraiment tout drole quand on se retrouve avec le poitrail qui est a hauteur de tête... ou que parce qu'il décide qu'il en a marre essaye de se retourner pour shooter et envoie les antérieurs... Si tu veux un poulain cherche avant tout une personne qui pourrait t'encadrer et te donner les consignes nécessaire pour ne pas louper l'éducation, un cheval fait en moyenne 600kg adulte et peu etre très dangereux, j'ai souvent entendue dans le travail des jeunes chevaux que si tu loupe une connerie lui te loupera pas.... Si vraiment tu en veux un jeune et un plus vieux sans être vraiment encadrer, table sur un 13/14 ans ou plus vieux même même 18/19 j'en conné beaucoup de cet qui sont toujours bien près a partir en ballade ou a faire un petit boulot pépére en carrière, qui normalement sont bien posé dans leur tête et pour le plus jeune un 6/7 ans minimum pas plus jeune, il sont en pleine force de l'age mais ont fini la période foufou.

----------


## csealionm

C'est vrai que quand on voit un poulinou avec sa tête toute mimi on oublie qu'il faut quand même faire attention    ::   Dommage, en plus j'avais vraiment craqué sur une, mais bon sans carrière et sans être encadre sa risque de devenir un cauchemar plutôt qu'un rêve    ::  
Oui je penchais plutôt vers les 10-12 ans, mais je ne vais pas que chercher un de cet âge ! Peut-être un de 7-8 ans, ou un de 15, du moment quil y a un « feeling » entre nous deux et que jai le niveau pour le monter.
Il y a quelques chevaux à vendre près de chez moi, mes parents vont contacter les vendeurs pour en savoir un peu plus, et je vais demander à mon moniteur si il peut venir voir le cheval.

Javais une autre question qui me tournait dans la tête : Sil pleut la journée, je ne vais pas laisser mes deux dadous enfermés dans leur box mais les laisserai au pré, comme tous les jours et la plupart des nuits. Mais comme il ny aura pas dabris, je pensais juste leur mettre une couverture imperméable (pas doublée) ça ne risque pas de les fragiliser plus quautre chose ?

----------


## vlg1728

tu n'as pas le droit de construire "en dur" certes, par contre la loi n'interdit pas du tout d'avoir un endroit qui soit entièrement démontable (donc rien en dur). 

Si tu installes un sol drainant ( comme par exemple du sable de grosse granulométrie sur une bonne épaisseur, le sable n'absorbe pas l'eau, qui tombe naturellement jusqu'au fond, donc même s'il pleut, leurs sabots ne seront pas abimés par l'humidité), et ensuite, une bonne couche de foin par dessus pour l'isolation, tu montes un abri entièrement démontable (certaines structures en bois pour construire des cabanes de jardinage par exemple, sont entièrement démontable et permettent donc de ne pas être concernés par un permis de construire), et ça leur fait un abri suffisant pour la pluie et le vent ^^

----------


## csealionm

Ah génial je vais me renseigner!
Se serait bien davoir un petit abri pour quils puissent sabriter sans avoir à rentrer au box. Par contre labri ne sera que sur mon petit terrain, donc quand les chevaux seront sur les autres parcelles que je loue ils nauront que les arbres pour sabriter. Mais comme je les garderais sur mon terrain les mois les plus froid (décembre, janvier et février (avec des sorties régulières dans un plus grand pré) pour ne pas abimer les autres terrains) et les mois les plus chaud (aout (pour pouvoir lui amener plus facilement de leau)), ils auront accès à l abri les mois ou ils en auront le plus besoin !

Par contre pour mon petit paddock (le terrain ou il y aura peut-être un abri) il va vite se transformer en boue, donc je pensais mettre au sol des plaques pour stabiliser le sol. Jai un catalogue pour en commander mais ils ne mettent pas les prixVous savez environ combien ça coute au m2 ?

----------


## Mélancolia06

Sur ton catalogue il doit y avoir un numéro de téléphone pour joindre la société, je n'ai vraiment aucune idée de leur prix ...

----------


## kasy

Je suis contre les filets, les mors, qu'on les laisse tranquille les chevaux vous aimeriez avoir un mors dns la gueule vous? Je crois pas. D' ailleurs pour information les fers sont dangereux pour la santé du Cheval car le fer passe dans le sang de plus ça leur fait un mal quotidien qu on laisse trquille les sabots des chevaux bordel. Et pis qd je vois les gamines au club qui sont la avec leur cravaches c est vraiment honteux de vouloir "dresser" si ce n est pas "brutaliser" un Cheval de cette manière sachant qu'il existe une méthode possitive et amicale beaucoup plus efficace ... J ai juste envie de dire que si vous aimez les cheveux optez pour des accessoires et un dressage "no kill" et non pas barbare ...

----------


## csealionm

Je les ai appelé, c'est environ 10 euros le m2    ::   pour stabiliser tout le paddock, il faudrait compter plus de 10 000 euros    ::   Donc mission impossible...Mais si je fais un abris j'en mettrais peut-être quelques uns devant et dans l'abris.

Moi aussi je ne suis pas fan des mors, par contre en balade je pense en mettre à mon cheval, juste "au cas où".

Et les fers je suis d'accord, même si parfois on est obligé d'en mettre à un cheval (un qui reste au box souvent). Mes chevaux seront parés, et l'élevage ou je suis allé disait que si les chevaux travaillaient il fallait les ferrer, mais je ne suis pas d'accord, surtout si c'est juste pour des petites balades.

----------


## Mélancolia06

Je connais des chevaux d'endurance non ferrer qui font de véritable merveille... le sabot est vivant et il  pousse en fonction du travail demandé.
 Après pour le mors même en ballade j'suis pas pour, il ne donne qu'une illusion de sécurité je trouve, j'me suis plus faite embarqué en ballade avec un mors que sans mors... après faut pas non plus faire quelque sans se sentir prête ou pour le debut sans être encadrer ne serait ce que partir avec un autre cavalier qui n'aura aucun problème a stopper son cheval si un problème survient de façon a ce qu'il puisse au moins prévenir les secours...

----------


## clairette57

Pour le peu d'expérience que j'ai, je peux te dire que le mords est bien inutile si le cheval a envie de t'embarquer  
Il trouvera vite la position qui lui ferra le moins mal quand tu tires et c'est foutu

----------


## laetitia36

Effectivement de plus en plus de gens , reflechisse et bcp ont compris que casser un cheval n'aide pas , et oui avec la violence on peut tout faire , c'est surtout qu'un animal de ce gabarit entre 150 KG pour les poon's et mieux de la tonne pour certains lourds peuvent largement t'eclater les dents ou la tronche oua au mieux un genou s'ils l'ont decider....Comment ca ca sent le vecut    ::

----------


## vlg1728

> Je suis contre les filets, les mors, qu'on les laisse tranquille les chevaux vous aimeriez avoir un mors dns la gueule vous? Je crois pas. D' ailleurs pour information les fers sont dangereux pour la santé du Cheval car le fer passe dans le sang de plus ça leur fait un mal quotidien qu on laisse trquille les sabots des chevaux bordel. Et pis qd je vois les gamines au club qui sont la avec leur cravaches c est vraiment honteux de vouloir "dresser" si ce n est pas "brutaliser" un Cheval de cette manière sachant qu'il existe une méthode possitive et amicale beaucoup plus efficace ... J ai juste envie de dire que si vous aimez les cheveux optez pour des accessoires et un dressage "no kill" et non pas barbare ...


une façon de dire un peu... agressive, mais l'idée du message j'approuve    ::  

cependant je mets un gros bémol : quasi tous ceux qui participent n'ont pas leur mot à dire sur l'équipement du cheval. On monte en club, on prend les affaires du club. Et même quand j'avais mon propre filet, le moniteur me disait quel mors mettre au cheval pour tel ou tel cours. Seuls les propriétaires ont des libertés sur ce point, alors nous reprocher cet état de fait, c'est tout de même un peu culotté :/

et je pense que tous ceux ici sont plus ou moins pour une autre façon de monter, plus douce et plus "naturelle", avec des actions les plus faibles possibles, et surtout les plus confortables. Perso je n'ai même plus de cravache, mais j'ai des éperons (ouais, un cheval de club ce n'est pas un cheval de propriétaire ultra sensible et ultra à l'écoute) que j'essaie d'utiliser à bon escient. J'utilise des rênes allemandes pour que je cheval ne se fasse pas mal au dos et c'est bon maitnenant, je sais maintenant les utiliser correctement, j'ai réellement un cheval sur la main (les chevaux de mon club sont difficiles à mettre sur la main, et j'ai pas le niveau pour bien réussir cet exercice, donc vaut mieux un artifice que leur bousiller le dos surtout que j'ai un poids non négligeable)

un peu de modération dans les propos ne fait donc pas de mal.

----------


## Mélancolia06

Et encore t'as la chance d'être dans un club ou tu peux décider si tu prends une cravache ou pas, je connais des clubs ou le mono oblige a prendre une cravache même si c'est le proprio qui monte son propre cheval et oblige même a monter avec un mors si on monte dans l'enceinte du club même hors cours et pose pleins d'interdiction absurde (style galop interdit, pas le droit de prendre par là ou là, ... sous peine de sanction en rentrant au club si quelqu'un s'en est aperçut) alors qu'on part en ballade avec son propre cheval.

----------


## clairette57

> sous peine de sanction en rentrant au club si quelqu'un s'en est aperçut) alors qu'on part en ballade avec son propre cheval.


N'importe quoi

----------


## Mélancolia06

oui oui j'te promet ça existe(enfin au moins un...), j'arrivais pas a y croire avant de le voir de mes propres yeux j'ai halluciné...

----------


## clairette57

Ils ont peut être eu des soucis ?
Ou souhaite garder une certaine image de leur club  
En tout cas c'est du gros n'importe quoi, je payerai pas 1ct pour mettre mon cheval la dedans moi

----------


## Mélancolia06

Bin des soucis en ballade (à la place d'une reprise) avec les chevaux de club  oui régulièrement, chevaux pas assez sortie en ballade du coup le peu de ballade tourner a la course entre chevaux et les cavalier tenter juste de réussir a tenir du coup les cavaliers était juste sure d'une chose c'est que le travail se faisait en carrière (ce que je trouve dommage, n'étant pourtant pas fan de ballade c'est sympa quand même de temps en temps, ça apprend d'autre choses), mais pour les chevaux de proprio ça j'ai jamais trop compris, à coté un truc que je trouve très bien dans ce club c'est que tout cavalier mineur (les majeur bin eux normalement ils sont pleinement conscient des risques encourue si il n'en mette pas pour monter) et ayant son cheval en pension au club avait obligation formel de porter un casque ou un bombe dès qu'il montait sur un cheval dans ou hors l'enceinte du club, en un peu abusif, mais simple question de sécurité, le gilet de cross a chaque cours (j'sais pas j'ai jamais mis ça mais ça à l'air assez inconfortable).
J'pense que c'est surtout du psychotage sur le pire du pire qui pourrait arriver, ça doit quand même être usant de vivre dans la peur constante quand même, surtout que j'ai pas vu moins d'accident chez eux que dans d'autres club....

Un jour j'ai débarqué avec mon cheval pour aller chercher un copine, qui partait avec moi en ballade, j'ai eu droit a quelques regards chelou des jeunes cavaliers (entre 13 et 18 ans) qui devaient se demander ce qui passer. Mon cheval non ferré, en licol les crins non coupé et avec son poils d'hiver façon gros nounours blanc et en place comme il veut lui (j'veux pas le contraindre a se positionner comme le cavalier le décide je le laisse choisir sa position la plus confortable pour lui) à coté des chevaux du club crins coupé bien droit, tous ferré avec un filet, quasiment sans poils du aux couvertures et bien en place voir enrênée, c'était marrant de les voir regarder mon cheval façon extra-terrestre (je précise que personne n'a voulu monter dessus de peur qu'il parte plein gaz et comme y avait pas de "freins"  :lol2:  )

----------


## clairette57

Oui ça doit être beaucoup de peur, après normalement si tout est aux normes, que les mineurs ou des autorisations des parents ils ne risquent rien ... 
Ils doivent être un peu trop méfiant  



> quasiment sans poils du aux couvertures et bien en place voir enrênée, 
> c'était marrant de les voir regarder mon cheval façon extra-terrestre 
> (je précise que personne n'a voulu monter dessus de peur qu'il parte 
> plein gaz et comme y avait pas de "freins"


Ah le monde du cheval .... 
j'ai vraiment du mal avec ça ...
Actuellement j'ai un Dp, ou j'apprends à monter de façon étho (en sachant que j'avais un tout petit niveau) dur dur ... 
C'est bien pour débuter mais des que je peux (pas tout de suite  ) j'ai mon cheval voir mon terrain etc
Enfin j'ai surtout besoin d'avoir un bon niveau histoire de me sentir sur de moi pour bien faire paraitre un "ouais il n'a pas de mord mais je sais ce que je fais  "

----------


## Mélancolia06

J'pense pas que le niveau joue un très grand rôle, il suffit d'avoir une bonne assiette (au cas où ça bouge un peu voir beaucoup, pour ce coté là mon vieux m'a blindé, j'compte plus les séance de rodéo qu'il m'a fait faire, carrière, ballade le nombre de fois où il a essayé de jouer l'impression, cabré devant moi en faisant taper les sabots entre eux a maxi 10cm de moi ou qu'il faisait genre je viens t'attaquer bananes bien plaquée arrivé plein gaz bouche grande ouverte avec la lèvre supérieur retroussée) le truc c'est qu'il faut pas se démonter rester a tenir tête mais avoir une solution de replie d'urgence au cas où (ça peut être pouvoir sortir de la carrière en urgence ou comme dans le cas de Colo qui est terrorisé par les cravaches et chambrière en avoir une à la main de façon a pouvoir la faire siffler pour stopper l'attaque si c'est une vrai) et une fois que ton cheval a compris que tu veux pas le soumettre mais travailler en accord avec lui tu aura réussi a gagner sa total confiance et tu pourras gagner sa confiance que si tu lui accorde la tienne (surtout pour ceux qui ont eut un passé difficile) mais avant toute chose avec un cheval il faut laisser agir son coeur et ce n'est que lui qui réussira a trouver la bonne marche a suivre avec un cheval donné.

----------


## clairette57

Je suis d'accord, mais pas sur tout 
Pour avoir de la confiance, il faut souvent avoir de l'expérience ...
Je n'en avais pas ou alors qui date de 10 ans (mes dernière séance d'équitation, en gros j'avais 9-10 ans) je me suis fait bien peur avec les poney des clubs, donc dans ma tête c'est plus jamais  
Depuis j'ai un cheval en dp, qui semblait "facile" mais qui finalement ne l'ait pas tant que ça, réformé de courses, plutôt sang froid et pas assez sortit.
Donc je le travail à plat   Mais seule c'est plutôt dur, on devait me donner des cours d'étho (car du coup je laisse tomber le mord etc, ce qui m'arrange!) mais c'est un gros fouillis à ne plus rien y comprendre  
J'aimerai pouvoir trouver un centre étho mais ne pas avoir "mon cheval" me dérange puis le prix des cours .... 
Bref, c'est sur que l'équitation "traditionnelle" n'a rien a voir avec l'étho, mais elle t'apprendre à avoir de la confiance et surtout à tenir sur ton cheval ...
Moi il part au galop, refus de ralentir : 3 tours et je suis par terre

----------


## Saigure

Un énorme coup de coeur pour la vidéo d'une amie et Thorgal, son cheval.

Si vous avez envie d'un peu de beauté, de poésie et de douceur, cette vidéo est pour vous :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh4_1Emu ... dded#at=12

 :amour4:

----------


## clairette57

Ca donne envie  
Chapeau bas en tout cas

----------


## Mélancolia06

Sympa cette vidéo et ........... très beau cheval    :Embarrassment: k: 

Moi j'ai été dégoutté de la traditionnel et suis passé par la western, d'ailleurs je dirais plus que je pratique l'équitation western et pas l'équitation dite éthologique plus dite "naturel" comme on l'entend ici. La dernière fois que j'suis monté avec une selle classique ça remonte a au moins 9ans et Colorado m'a cassé une côte en me faisant faire un magnifique vol plané avec blocage de la respiration quelques seconde mais qui m'ont parus une éternité, je l'avais depuis maximum 1 an, il été encore ferré et avait encore un mors dans la bouche, c'est en me rapprochant de lui et en essayant de comprendre pourquoi il avait certaines réaction du style m'accueillir dans le box en voulant me boxer ou shooter en direction de la porte dès que j'ouvrais celle ci que je me suis rapproché non pas de l'équitation "au naturel" sans arçon, sans mors, sans fer....en fait c'est arrivé bien après, en lisant beaucoup d'ouvrage sur les "chuchoteurs" en commençant a travailler des chevaux non débourré et ayant été maltraité, donc en partant sur des bases vraiment très difficile, de façon a être obligé d'avoir les bons gestes et les bonnes réactions pour pouvoir le faire évoluer, en fait je faisais la partie théorie grace au livre, cassette (y avait encore plus de cassette vidéo a l'époque que de DVD) magazine (cheval pratique a l'époque ou y avait beaucoup d'interview d'Elizabeth de Corbigny et la pratique c'était les chevaux que je travaillais qui me l'enseigner mais je n'ai jamais été entouré, je n'ai jamais pris de cours hormis en classique (qui m'a juste servie pour l'assiette) et en western (qui m'a fait comprendre que c'été cette relation que je voulais avec le cheval mais je ne voulais pas le forcer pour autant) et j'ai eut le passage de galop 1,2 et 3 en même temps avec un gars formidable (Baptistin Rainero moniteur d'équitation western) il m' a fait découvrir une autre partie de l'équitation western, même si on reste encore avec un mors et des fers mais on instaure une vrai relation avec le cheval et on ne le contraint pas par la force, on l'écoute on le ressent pour savoir pourquoi il refuse un départ au galop ou un déplacement latéral, on s'arrête et on analyse la façon qu'il a eu de bouger et de refuser l'exercice pour savoir si on a fait une erreur d'ordre et que donc le cheval a rien compris a ce qu'on lui demandait ou si il a refusé à cause d'une douleur ou d'une gène.
Et plus tard j'suis tombé sur le magazine "planète cheval au naturel" et là nouvelle remise en question, re-changement du sens de travail, ré-apprentissage de chose que je croyais acquise et où j'en suis arrivé c'est a réussir a avoir une relation avec Kimera (pouliche de bientot 3 ans) qui est quasi excellente au point de la garder en liberté total et j'ai été obligé de bloqué l'accés a la terrasse car elle rentrait dans la maison alors qu'elle a été maltraité dès son plus jeune age jusqu'à ce que j'aille la chercher elle avait 10 mois.

----------


## inari

> même si on reste encore avec un mors et des fers mais on instaure une vrai relation avec le cheval et on ne le contraint pas par la force, on l'écoute on le ressent pour savoir pourquoi il refuse un départ au galop ou un déplacement latéral, on s'arrête et on analyse la façon qu'il a eu de bouger et de refuser l'exercice pour savoir si on a fait une erreur d'ordre et que donc le cheval a rien compris a ce qu'on lui demandait ou si il a refusé à cause d'une douleur ou d'une gène.


C'est pas du tout une critique surtout que je connais pas bien l'équitation western mais cette approche on peut la trouver aussi dans une équitation classique, je pense qu'il suffit de tomber sur le bon enseignant. En club ça me semble difficile de faire ca au niveau individuel. Mais j'ai pris des cours particuliers avec des cavaliers de dressage tradition espagnole (donc en genral gros mors bien sévères, bride, éperon...) et /ou de spectacle (dans le sud donc la aussi un peu tradition espagnol) ben au final je les ai trouve hyper doux dans leur approche, très a l'écoute de ce qu'ils font et te font faire, de ce que comprend ou pas le cheval. D'ailleurs quand tu vois a quel point leur chevaux sont a l'écoute tout en gardant leur jus tu ne peux que penser qu'ils ont raisons dans leur méthodes. Enfin en tous cas c'est mon ressenti, j'ai jamais pris autant de plaisir a cheval, et j'avais pas l'impression de contraindre ma monture.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

C'est vrai, en équitation il n'y a pas besoin de suivre une mouvance particulière pour être respectueux du cheval et de son bien être. Chaque cavalier est responsable de ce qu'il fait, ce serait trop facile de dire "oui, mais moi je monte en classique, alors le mors de bride et les fers à clous sont obligatoires"... Je crois que c'est surtout une question de sensibilité et de conscience, et qu'heureusement ça se démocratise très vite!

----------


## Taysa

*Superbe la video   :amour3: 

Ma soeur a la meme complicitée avec sa jument, moi je sais pas j'ai pas le truc j'ai jamais reussi    ::

----------


## clairette57

> Ma soeur a la meme complicitée avec sa jument, moi je sais pas j'ai pas le truc j'ai jamais reussi


Je suppose qu'il faut beaucoup de patience.
Ca dépend aussi du cheval, de son vécu etc

----------


## Mélancolia06

Le truc c'est qu'en classique j'ai malheureusement eu la malchance de tomber sur des "casseur" de chevaux, qui ne visait que les résultats en concours et avec lesquels il fallait absolument que au moins quelques cavaliers du club soit qualifié pour les championnat de France ou le Jumping de Monte Carlo, donc les chevaux avait régulièrement droit a des monté de barre d'une dizaine de cm au moment de l'appel de façon a ce qui tape dans la barre et d'autres chose que j'vais passé car plus de 10ans après ça me met encore grave les nerfs j'dirais juste que mon cheval de 20ans je l'ai acheté dans ce club et il a une peur bleu des cravaches, chambrière et même des taquets d'obstacle.... 

L'équitation de spectacle m'a beaucoup attiré a un moment (surtout après avoir fait la connaissance de Jean François Pignon dont j'ai vu 1 spectacle qui m'a donné les larmes aux yeux surtout au moment où il travaillé la mère et le poulain de tout juste 2 mois c'était divin ce qu'il arrivait a faire faire a ce tout petit juste sur la confiance et le jeu c'été sur une fête du cheval à Levens 06 je sais plus l'année, et ou on a discuté un bon moment c'est un mec vraiment génial dommage un peu loin sinon j'aurais bien tenter un stage avec lui) mais les années suivante y a eu d'autre personnes qui ont animé les spectacle et qui m'ont plus où moins dégouté (Lucien Gruss, les chevaux étaient en très bon état et n'avait vraiment pas l'air d'avoir peur de leur dresseur, les Akhal Téké vraiment a tombé, mais beaucoup trop enrêné à mon gout a baver en continue et a avoir de la mousse de transpiration qui se formé aux passages des rênes et des qui sont venu en représentation 2 fois et qui m'ont vraiment donné envie de vomir ça a été  les "los rios" où ils ressortait de la carrière avec les flancs des chevaux en sang tellement ils était éperonné durant le spectacle, la tête dans le poitrail, .... ) .

J'ai fais la connaissance de Baptistin Rainero (avec qui j'ai passé mes galops), de Luc Giordano (avec j'ai pris plusieurs cours en groupe au ranch où Colo était en pension élève de Baptistin) et d'une autre de ses élève qui était vraiment excelente avec qui j'ai pris quelques cours indépendant de la pension mais dont j'arrive pas a me rappeler le nom son prénom était Grit (écrit phonétiquement désolée)  après c'est ce qui m'a dirigé complétement sur la western...

----------


## inari

Vous parlez plus sur ce post ?    ::   Ca me manque j'aime bien vous lire quelque soit le type d'équitation qui vous intéresse !
Moi je poste pas très souvent ici vu que je ne monte plus depuis le mois de novembre (ca me manque horriblement d'ailleurs, je vais surement prendre un cours particulier dans le sud la semaine prochaine    ::   ::   ) 
En ce moment je fais mon travail de terrain (pour mon mémoire de recherche) dans un élevage/écurie d'entrainement de saut d'obstacles. Moi qui suis vraiment pas trop saut d'obstacle à la base je me régale. Les chevaux sont TOUS bien dans leur tête, a part ceux bien sur qui arrivent parce que leur proprios n'arrivent plus à s'en sortir et qui les laissent à l'écurie pour qu'ils progressent. Ils sont vraiment adorables, viennent vers les humains spontanément, sont hyper respectueux. Ils ont de la place, beaucoup de place, sortent quasi tous tous les jours au prè. Les deux entiers sortent aussi tous les jours. Moi qui avais complétement perdue confiance en moi avec les chevaux je me soigne, j'ai de moins en moins peur. 
Et même les voir monter c'est un vrai plaisir, c'est vraiment des très bons cavaliers, du coup même si c'est pas ma discipline préférée j'adore les voir s'entrainer. Bref je suis ravie et réconciliée avec le saut d'obstacle    ::

----------


## vlg1728

la chance    ::   je n'aime pas non plus le saut d'obstacle pratiquée dans sa version "sport" car je trouve qu'ils usent trop les chevaux à vouloir toujours des meilleures performances, toujours plus haut, toujours plus vite... 

Perso j'ai aussi arrêté de monter, mais pour des questions de manque de temps et d'argent... Ca me manque :/ et c'est pas encore ce mois-ci que je pourrai monter, jdois faire des choix : j'ai des achats à faire pour mon aqua, et quelques impondérables à acquitter....

----------


## Mélancolia06

Toute les discipline équestre de compétition usent les chevaux prématurément, quand on voit des 18 mois en Reining sur des figures executé a la quasi perfection ça veut dire que le débourrage a eut lieu au mieux a l'âge de 1 an, le squelette n'apprécie absolument pas la croissance ultra rapide du a un méga dosage de vitamines, en course pareil les chevaux grandissent a une vitesse éclair comme dans toute les disciplines de compétition, chacune endommage une partie différente du cheval, crée des problèmes que d'autres ne créeront pas.

----------


## laetitia36

depuis une quinzaine de jours , je me suis remise a remonter la grosse regulierement , il y a encore du boulot mais grace a des amies , j'ai corriger des defauts assez gros....J'adore bosser avec elle c'est un amour , elle reprend vite , ce que je lui avais appris.....Me reste a remettre la double au boulot pis  j'aurais 2 dadous pour des ballades   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## lealouboy

Je me suis remise à cheval (après quasiment 3 ans d'arrêt)    ::  

Déjà les écuries sont tenues par une de mes amies (monitrice), et vraiment y a rien de chez rien à redire sur les soins, les conditions de vie, et le travail dans le respect des chevaux   :amour:   ::  
Les chevaux et poneys de club vivent dans une stabu (poneys et chevaux sont séparés) et disposent d'au moins 5 hectares de patures   :amour:   ::  
La stabu n'est fermée que les mercredis et samedis matins pour que les cavaliers ne doivent pas courir dans l'immense pré   :lol2: 
Les pieds sont graissés au minimum mercredi et samedi pour tous les chevaux.
Et niveau travail, ils ne sont pas épuisés à la tâche (loin de là) et ma copine les enlève du club et les monte elle même si elle voit qu'ils ont besoin de se muscler u autre afin de ne pas souffrir du travail.
Bref, ça c'était le contexte   :amour:   ::  

Perso je ne monte pas les chevaux de club, je monte soit les chevaux perso de ma copine  et surtout je m'occupe d'une jument de 9 ans, pur sang anglais, qui a été adoptée auprès d'une association. Elle est trop choute   :amour:   ::  
Bon je me galère un peu car, après tout ce temps sans monter, j'ai perdu beaucoup et en plus quand je montais Leader et Hal, c'était complétement différent   :lol2: 
Leader et Hal sont 2 "poids lourds" d'1m78 chacun et plutôt froids (voir mou pour Leader) alors passer sur une pur d'1m60, vive comme l'éclair et encore assez verte dans le travail, ben pour moi c'est du sport    ::  
J'ai sauté pour la 1ere fois avec elle hier soir, ben ya du boulot !!!! Autant sur moi que sur elle    ::   Elle est hyper volontaire, elle cherche vraiment à bien faire, elle a un joli geste mais elle manque beaucoup de technique et moi aie aie aie, j'avais un peu de mal à rester à ma place et à contrôler la puce qui chauffait. En plus elle ne supporte pas les mors et elle est monté en muserolle, pas toujours pratique    ::

----------


## Juliette109

Bonjour RESCUE !!   ::  
Je sais que ça fait très longtemps que j''étais pas venue, mais l'envie me reprends. Je reviens donc ce topic de ma création, toujours d'actualité à ce que je vois ! J'éspère que vous allez tous bien !
Alors petit recap pour moi : j'ai maintenant 13 ans, presque 14 (en juin). Depuis septembre 2010, je monte 4 fois par semaine : le mardi et le vendredi en cours compètition cso, et le mercredi et le samedi en cours normal. Je monte aussi le dimanche lorsqu'il y a concours, donc 2 fois par mois, en cso club 2, sinon généralement je fais de temps en temps des stages l'après-mi du dimanche (cso, dressage, voir ethologie !) J'ai désormais le galop 4 (alors que j'ai commencé l'an dernier    ::   ). Je passe tout mon temps au club, c'est pourquoi je ne venais plus sur rescue : le mardi dès que je sortais des cours jusqu'à 21H, le mercredi de 13h à 21h, le vendredi de 17h à 21h, le samedi journée entière, et le dmanche matinée ou journée entière. Et le reste du temps, je devais travailler mes cours (pour rester première de la classe   ::   ). Bon donc ça c'était pour la pt'ite histoire, ça sert à rien mais bon    ::  
Mais aux vacances de février... problème : d'abord tous se passe bien, je monte tous les jours, week-ends compris, pendant l'intégralité des 2 semaines, alternant des journées de perf et des soirées de stages cso compèt (descente de cheval à 21h30... j'étais totl crevée XD), mais le dernier jour, mon cheval n'a pas d'impulsion et trébuche sur l'oxer, je chute et me tape une fracture déplacée du poignet. Me passer de monter a été affreux, mais je devrais bientôt pouvoir reprendre.
Désolé pur le pavé ! 
Du coup, j'ai 2-3 questions : vous croyez que j'aurais perdu de l'assiette ? Que je pourrais avoir du mal à reprendre à sauter direct, qu'il faudra un temps d'adaptation ? Est-ce que je peux remuscler certains muscles necessaires à cheval à pied, et comment ? Parcequ'avec toute cette histoire, je n'ai pas eu le temps de me qualifier pour les championnats de france, va falloir que je reprennes et encha îne les concours direct si je veux avoir une chance d'aller à lamotte cette année...

----------


## Mélancolia06

J'ai un petit problème avec mon cheval de 21ans, au printemps dernier il a eut un gros accident dans son parc reins bloqué pendant 4 jours et tout est repartie d'un coup, pas en super état depuis j'pensais pas qu'il passerait l'hiver et il a repris un peu de poids très lentement jusqu'a la fin de l'hiver où il était quasi bien puis il a reperdu du poids et là j'ai l'impression qu'il perd de jour en jour. C'est la première fois que j'suis confronté a un cheval vieillissant sachant qu'il est gris et qu'il a commencé a déclarer le cancer du cheval blanc y a environ 4 ans.... 
Il a était vermifugé y a 4mois et va être revermifugé aujourd'hui par précaution mais son poids en yoyo depuis 1 an commence a m'inquiéter

----------


## laetitia36

Melancolia , un bon ostheo , un bon dentiste , une prise de sang pour faire un bilan total...Il a quel age ?? 
Apres les melanomes pour un cheval gris tant qu'ils  ne sont pas a des endroits genants c'est juste inesthetiques et qu'il ne se blesse pas bah c'est pas grave...
Le souci des vieux dadous est en general les dents qui s'usent moisn vite et qui créer des soucis de dents de loups , surdents et autres...un signe se sont les boulettes de foin , qu'ils font et recrachent car ils arrivent pas z les couper finement...C'est ce qu'il m'etait arrivée avec ma vieille juju arrivée en tres bon état et m'a perdu 60kg en un mois suite a des soucis dentaires , apres visite du veto dentiste et un bon vermifuge au cas ou et surtout une vraie ration pour vieux cheval ( grains de luzerne deshydratés , graines de fénugrec pour stimuler l'appetit et surtout ce qu'elle adore c'est la patouille que je fais de sa ration , je lui met du grain concassé avec de la luzerne et des granules special vieux chevaux a trenmper dans de l'eau tiede elle adore , je lui donne aussi des canadas (tubercules) coupés en lamelles )
Voila quelques pistes , apres peut etre  lui mettre une couverture l'hiver et le rentrer au box la nuit ???

----------


## Juliette109

Le melanome du cheval gris, c'est pas juste inethetique, ça peut être mortelle. Je connais quelqu'un qui a perdu son cheval à cause de ça. En plus ça porte mal son nom, parce que les chevaux d'autres peuvent aussi l'avoir (même si la plupart sont des gris).
  Sinon, quelqu'un a suivi le grand prix et le saut hermès ? La France a été minable. Même l'allemand marcus a fait des barres, et le seul français arrivé au barrage du grand prix, kevin, se débrouille pour dépasser le temps alors qu'il était sans fautes, il se retrouve donc au pied au podium. Seulement une 4eme place, rageant.  N'empêche, la largeur du spa était hallucinante... 2m20 ! Et un 1m55 de haut !

----------


## Mélancolia06

Il a fait 21ans mais a était très usé par les 8 ans de club/compétition qu'il a fait avant d'arrivé a la maison a 11ans il avait déjà pas mal d'arthrose dans les articulations (beaucoup arrangé grace a la vie en extérieur et a un travail dans le bon sens) l'hostéo il la voie régulièrement il a a toujours eut des problème de sacrum donc 1 a 2 par an des fois plus si grosse chute ou blocage.... 
Le problème de ses mélanomes c'est qu'ils ont l'air de se développer à l'intérieur il commence a forcer pour faire ses crottins je surveille donc beaucoup et commence a me préparer a être obligé de vider si jamais sa bloque... on m'a dis qu'il fallait lui mouillé le foin et lui donner beaucoup de son pour faciliter le transit .... le son j'comprends tout à fait par contre pour le foin mouillé j'ai pas tout à fais compris a quoi ça servait...
Les dents aucun soucis le dentiste est passé l'année dernière et lui a fait sauter une dent de loup (ça risquerait pas de s'être infecté ou de lui faire mal? il ne l'a pas arraché il la fraisé complétement du coup maintenant j'ai peur de le remontrer au dentiste vu que celui de l'année dernière devrait plus être dans la catégories boucher) contre mon avis n'étant pas monter avec un mors ça ne le gênait absolument pas aucune défense et une nutrition correct.
Il mange beaucoup de luzerne fraiche (les granulés avec lui j'peux pas trop il est tellement goinfre qu'il se forme des bouchons dans l'sophage) et niveau appétit il est loin d'en manquer (sauf avec les changements de temps ça lui réveille ses douleurs et a donc une dose de métacam) en grains il a désormais 3L d'orge aplatie par jour (lui a qui y a encore 1 an j'devais faire super attention avec ses tendance a trop grossir).
Il a un accès intérieur extérieur il fait comme il veut (cet hiver j'ai dû le bloquer a l'intérieur car il allé se rouler dans la boue et rester sous la pluie et la neige en tremblant de froid mais ne rentrais pas) il est pas en contact direct avec la pouliche car elle l'embête beaucoup et il ne la remet plus en place, y a donc une barrière entre eux comme ça il se voyent peuvent se faire des gratouilles mais il peut avoir un coin calme sans qu'elle vienne s'incruster.
Couverture en hiver, oui j'en ai plusieurs en coton, un sweat, une polaire et une doudoune (j'ai dû avoir tout un a tiraille y a 10 ans quand il est arrivé car le club les rasaient en hiver et leur mettaient 2 couvertures donc le passage du club a la vie extérieur s'est faite graduellement) et quand il a besoin j'hésite pas a lui en remettre une.
Et juste des compléments spécial vieux chevaux c'est pas aussi bien que des granulés, j'comptais lui prendre ça http://www.equinatura.com/?section=produitsid=28

----------


## csealionm

Je remonte un peu le topic!

Je sais pas si vous vous souvenez de moi, quelques pages avant je parlais d'avoir un cheval et vous m'avez aidez et répondu a mes questions!

Donc, bonne nouvelle, tout se concrétise, et j'ai acheter mon cheval! 

Une magnifique jument merens de 6 ans qui fait les randos l'été dans un club depuis qu'elle a 3 ans, donc tres bien dressée, un pied sur, bref idéal pour ce que je veux faire!
Je l'ai essayée, elle était génial! Elle avait un peu de jus, mais pas trop, donc pour la faire avancer il y a juste a donner un petit coup de talon    :Embarrassment: k:   On a fait une petite balade de 30 minutes accompagné par l'eleveuse, quad, voiture, chien, flaque d'eau, rien ne lui a fait peur! On a fait un peu de trot aussi, niquel!

Voila, je suis si heureuse!
Pour le moment elle est encore chez l'éleveur. On va les contacter pour voir quand elle pourrait venir chez nous! Normalement d'ici 2 semaines elle sera ici    ::  

Pour le moment elle sera sur notre terrain d'un peu plus de 1000m2 pour qu'elle s'habitue a nous, puis apres elle ira sur d'autres terrains, et elle ira peut-etre également quelques mois sur un terrain avec d'autres chevaux! (mais pour le moment pas de confirmation)
Par contre, mis a part ces quelques mois ou elle sera avec des copains, jusqu'a l'année prochaine elle sera toute seule...Heureusement qu'au printemps prochain mes parents sont d'accord pour lui acheter un copain! 

Donc voila, je vous mettrai des photos quand elle sera la!

----------


## zab2o

C'est super ! Une petite photo maintenant dès qu'elle est chez toi !
Merens, très bon choix, ce sont de bons petit chevaux. Un peu jeune mais si elle est habitué a faire de la randonnée elle doit être suffisament calme.

Mélancolia; qu'en dis ton véto? Comme leatitia, je dirais un bon ostéo voir d'autres pros pour tout remettre à plomb, qu'il se sente bien dans ses guibole et que son moral lui refasse prendre du poid !
On a eu le cas au club, un cheval qui ne grossisait pas malgré THE ration qui aurait du lui faire péter le bide ! Il est au pré depuis 6 bons mois, plus de fers, visites ostéo, dentiste... depuis il regrossit !
Il va bientôt revenir, d'après ma monitrice, il est rond comme un ballon ! Et surtout très très en forme...

Juliette: et bien on dirait que tu a plus que réussi ton projet de monter 2 fois par semaine ! Tu montes toujours à la vilette?... 
En ce qui concerne la compet le saut et tout ça quoi, saut hermes et compagnie, tu sais nous on est à des années lumières de ça    ::  
Mais ne t'inquiètes pas, ton assiette ne changera pas en si peu de temps. Mais par contre, ne brule pas les étapes, 4 galop en 1an ... Enfin bon, c'est le club qui veut ça.

Je suis comme je ne sais plus qui l'a dit plutôt "sans mors", sans selle aussi mais bon pour le bien être du cheval elle semble indispensable... Mais je maintiens tout de même qu'on peut très bien monter avec un mors sans pour autant être une brutasse. Même en club, Inari qui a monté avec le plus chiant de tout les gérants de club vous le dira    ::    Il faudrait presque monter rênes longues ... Et tout travailler avec le corps et les jambes. C'est certes très vrai mais très difficile a appliquer avec des chevaux de club.
En revanche, je n'aime pas les enrenements et mors autres que simple ! Je ne sais pas qui a dit plus haut "j'utilise les rênes allemandes car je n'ai pas le niveau pour une mise en main" Alors stop ! Les rênes allemandes, mal utilisées bousillent litteralement le cheval, elles ne servent pas à le contraindre en lui mettant la tête basse, il faut que le reste suivent, le dos monter, les hanches rabaissées... Certes bien utilisée elles ne sont pas dangereuses et même bénéfiques pour la santé du cheval... Mais pour ma part, même avec plus de 10ans d'équitation derrière moi, je n'utiliserai pas cet enrenement. Quand on m'y oblige, j'applique, en club on a pas vraiment le choix. Mais tant qu'on peux... j'ai vu bien trop de dégats a cause de cet enrennement, je ne veux pas le reproduire. Je ne sais clairement pas les utiliser, pas comme on l'entend. C'est pour ça que je suis bien contente, dans mon club, c'est mors simple et rien d'autre !
Par contre pour les fers, je sais que je privilégierai les pieds nus mais je ne suis pas contre les fers non plus. Sa dépend du travail... Et des aplombs du cheval surtout ! N'oublions pas que les fers font des miracles sur certains chevaux...

Sinon pour ma part, rien de nouveau, sa faisait également une éternité que je n'étais pas venue...
Côté équestre, je vais devoir changé de club l'an prochain et sa ne m'enchante pas plus que ça. Les prix sont devenu... Hors de prix à cause de la hausse du foin et de la paille, ainsi que de la demande... et j'ai des prix pour le c;lub de ma ville... qui n'est pas si mauvais, loin de l'usine, mais reste quand même un club basique, compet, saut... et surtout galop donné à la va-vite, car trop excentrés sur les livres mais pas sur la perfection de l'exercice... Et surtout déçue après les progrès qu'a fait ma p'tite ps, une vraie bombe, toujours un grain dans la tête mais que de progrès!  Enfin, ainsi va la vie...

----------


## csealionm

Oui, je vous mettrai pleins de photos    ::  
Au début je serai accompagner en balade par mon père qui lui sera a pied, puis ensuite je pourrai me promener seule. Elle a également été cheval de tete pour quelques randonnées et tout c'est bien passé. Je pense vraiment que j'ai trouvé ma perle rare   :amour: 

Mon père m'a dit que finalement, si tout se passait bien avec ma premiere jument, dans quelques mois on pourra lui acheter un copain plutot  que d'attendre pour le printemps prochain !    ::

----------


## inari

Coucou tout le monde, contente d'avoir de tes nouvelles équestre zab2o ! 
De mon coté ça me manque toujours horriblement. J'ai rencontré quelqu'un qui cherche un tiers de pension pour son PRE de 14 ans, super maitre d'école, dans une tres belle écurie. Le rêve d'autant que la proprio se propose de m'encadrer (j'ai pas le niveau pour travailler seule et dans le bon sens) pour un prix tout a fait raisonnable (vu la qualité des prestations, dans l'absolu c'est une somme a sortir tous les mois). Si j'ai des revenus réguliers (normalement ça sera le cas) je vais m'engager avec elle, ça me plairait trop, surtout que le petit père a l'air vraiment super, gentil et tres beau !
Pourquoi tu ne tentes pas une dp d'ailleurs zab2o, avec ton niveau ça serait bien non ?

----------


## Nickel

.

----------


## zab2o

Bienvenue par minou tequilae !

Inari, j'aimerai tenter la dp, mais helas sa fait beaucoup a sortir tous les mois... car en RP ce n'est pas facile de trouver une DP pas cher, et si c'est pas cher, c'est loin, donc mettre aussi une certaine somme dans l'essence etc etc... Mais j'y songe depuis un p'tit moment.

De toute façon, j'a déjà reperé quelques DP pour l'an prochain vu que j'arrête la voltige, et si le club me plait pas je pense que je prendrai juste une DP.  Mais dur de trouver une DP correct et pas chere... Je ne veux pas payer une fortune pour des installations, sachant que je ne veux faire que de la ballade voir un peu de dressage ! Pourquoi pas travailler vraiment, mais sans être encadrée, j'ai peur de regresser.

Et la plupart sont des chevaux de sport, qu'il faut sortir en concours... Bref, trop sport pour moi, l'interet d'une dp c'est d'avoir une relation plus intime avec le cheval...

----------


## inari

Oui c'est sur c'est un sacré cout financier mais tout dépend de ce que propose le proprio. La en l'occurrence la proprio me propose de monter deux fois par semaine, elle ne fait que du dressage et des ballades, et dressage comme je l'aime, elle a un tres bon niveau et donc ça me ferait comme deux cours particuliers par semaine. Alors elle fait payer 150 euros par mois mais ça me semble hyper correct, surtout que c'est des super installations (3 manèges, accès direct a la foret et pas trop loin de chez moi). A ce prix la je risquerais pas de me payer ne serait ce qu'un cours particulier par semaine en club. 
Et vraiment personnellement les cours collectifs a 10 je peux pas. Je suis deja pas tres douée et j'ai aucune confiance en moi a cheval, donc ça m'angoisse trop, t'as du le voir d'ailleurs vu comme je montais dans ton club    ::  
Au final je préfère payer un peu plus mais me faire vraiment plaisir que de payer quand meme une certaine somme et d'y aller la boule au ventre.
Apres c'est sur qu'il faut tomber sur la bonne personne et le bon cheval, et en région parisienne c'est sur que rien que pour les trajets et tout c'est bien compliqué.
Tu arrêtes la voltige alors ? Ça s'est passé comment cette année finalement, c'était sympa ? Vous avez progressé ?

----------


## Nickel

.

----------


## inari

Moi je t'ai même pas dit bonjour, roh désolée   :bienvenue: 
Tu l'as fait ou ta formation de monitorat ? 
Moi j'ai un niveau pourri, a peu près galop 4. Et toi ?

----------


## Nickel

.

----------


## inari

Ah ben pareil moi j'ai arrêté de 14 à 22 à peu près. C'est dur de reprendre, qu'est ce qu'on perd !
Je savais même pas que ça existait moniteur poney !  C'est une formation payante aussi? parce que le monitorat ca coute très cher non ? 
J'ai passé 1 mois et demi chez un éleveur récemment il y avait pas mal de stagiaires, mais surtout bac pro élevage/valorisation, dont certains voulaient passer le monitorat. J'ai été impressionnée par leurs connaissances et leur maîtrise vu leur âge

----------


## Nickel

.

----------


## inari

Ah c'est cool si tu peux te faire financer. 
Pareil quand j'ai repris je me souvenais plus trop de comment mettre correctement le matériel, ni des figures de manège, ni même des aides du départ au galop !
Ma formation n'a aucun rapport avec les chevaux, je fais de l'anthropologie, j'étudie les rapports éleveurs/animaux. J'ai beaucoup appris sur les chevaux pendant cette période ceci dit, c'était passionnant.

----------


## Nickel

.

----------


## inari

En fait je fait un master 2 en anthropologie du droit. C'est général après chacun choisit de travailler sur le thème qu'il veut, en l'occurrence moi sur ça, mais je suis bien la seule qui s'intéresse aux animaux    ::  
J'ai 24 ans 
Il y a pas de formations spécifiques aux animaux ni en droit ni en anthropo en france malheureusement...

----------


## Nickel

.
Et ça te plait vraiment ?

----------


## inari

haut niveau je sais pas, faudrait que tu vois mes collègues    ::  
Oui oui c'est ce qui me passionne, je fais enfin ce qui me plait, malheureusement je suis pas sure de pouvoir continuer en doctorat, les animaux ça intéresse pas grand monde

----------


## Nickel

.

----------


## inari

Oui je suis bien d'accord..... J'ai deux chats à moi + 1 en FA + 1 que je finance (parrainage). C'est tout ce que je peux faire pour le moment, un de mes chats est très malade donc pas les moyens de payer ses soins + de prendre un autre animal.... ca attendra ! Et j'espère bientôt un cheval !! Ca serait génial mais j'ai ni le niveau ni les moyens pour l'instant. 
Et toi ?

----------


## Nickel

.

----------


## inari

Oui c'est le deux miens sur mon avatar, mon FA est dans ma signature (Yako) et mon filleul est sur ma bannière ! Comme ca il y a tout le monde    ::   Oui le véto c'est une vrai ruine. 
Tu disais que tu voulais acheter un poney ensuite, a la page d'avant, non ? 
Tu aimes quel style de poney ?

----------


## Nickel

Ils sont trop mimi !

Oui, je voudrais acheter un poney quand j'aurai eu mon diplôme.  j'aime bien les Selle Français, les sorraia, les tarpans ...

Et toi ?

----------


## inari

Moi je suis plus ibérique, surtout Lusitanien en fait. L'élevage de mes rêves (ca risque de rester longtemps dans le domaine du rêve vu les prix) c'est celui là http://www.karen-lusitaniens.com/menu.html

----------


## Nickel

Ah ouais, ils sont magnifiques !

----------


## zab2o

Le monitorat c'est très cher quand on fait la formation en un an au lieu de 2. Mais pour moi ce n'est pas une formation valable, car d'une un an pour la pédagogie et obtenir un niveau digne de ce nom, sa ne suffit pas (enfin, les clubs classiques s'en contente). Et de deux, les formations hors de prix, à moins d'être une brèle en général tu es sure d'obtenir ton diplome    ::    Mais bon c'est partout pareil.
Je préfère largement quelqu'un qui cumule les formations, qui a une preuve d'avoir une bonne formation et culture equestre, qui montre sa motivation plutôt que quelqu'un qui me dit "j'ai passé mes galops en x années et mon monitorat en 1an"    ::  

Sinon pour ma part j'ai un g5 classique, un g4 pleine nature... Un niveau plus élevé en dressage mais bien plus mauvais en saut    ::  
Sinon pour la voltige, oui je vais arreter car dans le club ou je vais y a plus de cours de voltige. Et puis bon, faut dire qu'avec les chevaux du club, c'était pas de tout repos, et récemment j'ai fait une belle chute, sans aucune gravité mais j'étais a deux doigt de me prendre le sabot de Doushka dans le crane... Du coup sa m'a calmé, si je reprend la voltige, c'est dans un club "classique", ou le cheval sait se cadencer dans son allure même si Doushka est de loin la meilleure jument de voltige que j'ai connue! D'ailleurs, la mémère s'y plait bien... Elle fout plus rien en cours, elle n'embarque même plus ses cavaliers! Au début, je pensais que c'était son age qui se faisait ressentir... Mais non, en voltige elle est toute folle, et on sent qu'elle est heureuse de ne pas avoir de cavalier qui lui tire sur la gueule... Elle réclame toujours sa p'tite carotte après chaque excercice, enfin c'est géniale pour elle puisque du coup on la prend toujours et sa lui fait moins de cours dans la semaine, pas plus mal pour une vieille juju qui a bien donné comme elle. Et c'est génial aussi de la voir s'éclater, je n'ai jamais ressenti aucun émotion de cette jument mais là clairement elle s'éclate en voltige.

Sinon ta DP, elle se trouve où? Je m'étais renseigné pour un espagnol d'un certain age aussi, dans les 15ans dans mon souvenir, peut-être que c'est le même ! Bon sa remonte a un bail donc je pense pas...
Puis c'était un entier, apparement energique comme le bon espagnole qui se respecte, du coup sa m'a un peu refroidit... Au club oui mais en DP, j'aurai eu trop peur de bousiller le travail et surtout j'aurai pas su le monter je pense    ::   T'façon un demandé un G7 donc c'était réglé mais sa m'aurait bien plu. Malgré le prix !
Mais bon, je pense que je vais m'y mettre serieusement, a trouver une petite DP pas cher, une fois par semaine en plus du club sa devrait être pas mal. Par contre je veux continuer le club, je pense que monter des chevaux differents reste indispensable, enfin pour mon niveau.

Et puis bon, le temps que je trouve une DP qui me convient, parce qu'en RP ... C'est soit trop loin, soit trop cher, soit trop sportif !

----------


## zab2o

Euh parcontre croire qu'être moniteur permet d'avoir un cheval, non malheureusement faut pas réver... ! Ce n'est pas une obligation, la plupart des clubs ne disposent pas d'une place pour un cheval à entretenir qui ne sera pas rentable pour le club ! Et souvent, c'est en contrepartie d'autres choses ... Attention tout de même.

----------


## zab2o

> Ils sont trop mimi !
> 
> Oui, je voudrais acheter un poney quand j'aurai eu mon diplôme.  j'aime bien les Selle Français, les sorraia, les tarpans ...
> 
> Et toi ?


Le selle français est un cheval de sport, souvent de grande taille (et souvent hors de prix)
Le sorraia est un cheval portugais, il est 'ni plus ni moins' l'ancetre du lusitanien.
Le tarpan est un cheval primitif, malgré sa petite taille c'est bien un cheval... Mais qui n'existe plus.
Le Konik polski se rapproche du tarpan.

Je suis aussi fan de poney (des vrais poneys lol) j'adore les connemaras, mais trop "frimeur" a mon gout ! Ils savent qu'ils sont beaux lol.
Sinon éternel fan de fjord (dorénavant passé cheval !) et de henson !!!

Mais mon reve reste un ibérique, que je garderai en poster sur mon mur! Un cheval bien trop compliqué, je n'aurai pas le niveau d'un tel cheval. En tout cas je ne l'exploiterai pas comme il se doit ! A moins de prendre un cheval froid mais c'est son caractère actif  que j'aime avant tout, alors bon...
Je me contenterai d'un irish cob, quand j'en aurais les moyens   :amour:  Beaux, idéal pour la balade et le dressage, il me correspond parfaitement ! Et pour un cheval de proprio, je préfère un cheval calme, je trouve qu'il est plus facile d'avoir une bonne complicité de cette façon.

Autrement, un bon gros OI, type poney bien rond de rando me conviendrait tout aussi bien    ::

----------


## Nickel

.

----------


## Nickel

.

----------


## inari

Si zab2o c'est possible que ça soit le même ! C'est a sucy en brie et en effet dans l'annonce elle demandait un galop 7 donc je l'avais pas du tout contacté pour ça mais pour son autre cheval pour lequel elle demandait un galop 5. C'est elle qui m'a proposé celui la parce que je lui ai dis que j'aimerais bien travailler a pied, aux longues rênes etc... Et que son entier connait bien tout ça et que c'est un bon maitre d'école. Apparemment il a du sang mais pas méchant et comme elle m'a proposé de m'encadrer moins de chance de travailler a l'envers. Toute seule je l'aurai jamais contacter pour un cheval comme ça. Je suis allée le rencontrer, il a l'air vraiment très doux, un peu intéressé quand il croise des copains copines mais vraiment pas méchant. De toute facon il faut que je la recontacte parce qu'en ce moment il est arrêté, il s'est blessé dans son box. Mais si c'etait celui la je pense que tu aurais tout a fait le niveau pour le monter ! Arrête de te sous estimer !    ::  
Vous avez plus de cours de voltige au club alors ? Je me souviens de Doushcka je l'avais monté, d'ailleurs typiquement le genre de cheval qu'on a pas envie de monter dans un cours collectif !! C'est cool qu'elle s'éclate en voltige, parce qu'en cours ça avait pas l'air d'être ça. 

Pour les races je comprends ce que tu veux dire, moi je me fixe un objectif a dans 20 ans, peut etre que d'ici la j'aurais le niveau pour un lusitanien    ::  

Les selles français j'ai du mal a dire si c'est une race que j'aime parce que c'est une race tellement diverse, je vois dans l'élevage ou j'etais il y avait autant de chevaux de moins de 1 m 70 tres fin que de gros trucs énormes d'1m 80 
Et j'ai complètement craquée sur un hollandais (j'aime pas du tout physiquement) mais super touchant avec des allures  magnifiques, comme quoi , ça veut pas dire grand chose

----------


## zab2o

Oui ce doit être le même alors ! Un gris-blanc?

Je ne me sous-estime pas, seulement monter les espagnols comme le gros Orlando que tu avais vu, c'est géant, mais en club, encadré par un moniteur... En DP, seule ou avec la propriétaire (ou j'aurai trop peur de faire n'importe quoi) je sais que je n'oserai pas. J'aurai peur d'un problème, de pas savoir gérer le cheval, enfin après je me cale peut-être un peu trop sur les chevaux d'art equestre, qui sont un peu plus foufou que dans les autres club... Et puis bon, faut dire que les derniers espagnols étaient des chevaux sans grandes expériences, et c'est vrai que quand j'y repense, les ibériques qu'on avait avant, il restait actif mais raisonablement, étaient super bien dressé et c'était un vrai régal. C'était même la facilité ! Il avait une bonne energie naturelle et savait tout faire. Leur energie était "canalisé", enfin génial quoi !

Mais bon c'est vrai que j'ai quand même tendance à me sous-estimer quand il s'agit de monter d'autres chevaux... Parce que c'est bête à dire, mais comme beaucoup de cavaliers d'art equestre, j'arrive a rien sur d'autres chevaux, même gentil ! On a l'habitude des foufous, des petites tailles, on est super à l'aise sur nos p'tits couillons ! Quand il s'agit de passer sur un SF bien plus grand, bien plus gentil, on est perdu... Les chevaux qu'on monte dans mon cours, il faut tout le temps les occuper, autrement on est par terre (tu as bien du voir lony ou dounia péter en l'air au moins une fois !) et du coup, quand je me trouve sur un cheval qui ne pense pas a virer son cavalier, que t'as pas besoin d'occuper sans arret ben je sais plus quoi faire, je me sens inutile, et je fini avec un cheval mou, raide, pas du tout décontracté... 

La voltige, si si elle continue, mais je change de club l'an prochain, question finance... Pourtant on récupères des bons chevaux, y en a pas mal qui sont partout faire leur séjour au pré, blessé ou fatigué du coup on manque de chevaux... jp voulait en racheter    ::   Finalement on a renégocié les 2 espagnols que t'as vu arrivé et une lusi qui n'était pas monté a cause de son dos, elle va promettre celle-ci   :amour:   c'était mon coup de coeur ! Maintenant qu'elle a plus mal au dos elle va enfin pouvoir sortir...
Du coup dans le club ou je vas aller - si toute fois j'y vais, j'ai plus trop de motivation, je suis devenue adepte de la monte jp "on tire pas dans la gueule, on monte le dos on abaisse les hanches et le cheval vient se mettre sur la main" ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas des autres club ... M'enfin on verra bien. T'façon, je me donne un trimestre, si ça me plait pas je prend une DP.
 - donc dans ce club je ne sais pas s'il y a encore des cours de voltige...

Quand à la doudou, moi j'adorai la monter en cours   :amour:   Bon ok, elle vaut RIEN. C'est un boulet   :fou:  mais elle n'a jamais été exploitée a sa juste valeur. Plus jeune elle était encore plus tarée ! Mais elle a pas vraiment changé comparé à d'autre, elle garde bien sa pêche... Bon c'est vrai, le départ au galop, t'es sure de l'avoir avec elle, mais tu sais jamais quand tu vas t'arreter    ::  
Cette jument c'est juste un amour. Elle a été monté par tous les débutants, s'est fait tiraillé la gueule de tout les côtés, et je ne l'ai jamais vu mettre un cavalier a terre volontairement... 
Mais depuis que'lle fait de la voltige, elle en fout plus une en cours ! Elle est devenue molle du jour au lendemain, on ne la reconnait plus ! On espère bien que personne fasse le rapport, et qu'on la mette enfin en retraite... Même si elle est en parfaite santé, elle le mérite... Sa ne coute rien de refaire un essai ! (elle a pas trop supporté la première fois) mais bon, même si elle trimbale tout le monde, elle reste LA jument par excellence pour les débutants  :Frown: 

Sinon Nickel, je suis pas fan du physique du fjord non plus, enfin sa couleur parce que morpho c'est LE poney rustique par excellence, moi j'adore grave!  Après je suis pas fan des isabelle, ni des souris... Mais par contre, leur caractère j'adore, j'adore, j'adore. Têtu, joueur, vicieux quand ils ont des cavaliers non avertis... Volontaire, franc et droit quand leur cavalier est avertis... Morphologiquement, ils sont capables de rien, mais pour nous faire plaisir, ils nous emmeneraient au bout du monde ! C'est ce que j'aime sur le fjord : sauter 1m ou piaffer, c'est super dur pour eux, mais qu'importe ils font tout comme les grands     :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## inari

Je pense qu'en effet c'est que tu te bases sur  les ibériques du club !! Parce que j'ai monté plusieurs PRE et Lusi dans des écuries de dressage privé, dont la dernière fois un magnifique lusi noir pangaré hyper typé (une merveille    ::   ::   ) de seulement 5 ans chez Hervé Maurel (c'est un des champions de france de doma vaquera je crois) et je me suis jamais sentie en insécurité. Bon c'est sur il faut pas les monter avec les mollets collés aux flancs parce que sinon ils partent comme des fusées, mais vraiment quand ils sont bien dressés c'est de chevaux fins mais tout à fait montables (même avec mon niveau de merde c'est dire !!) 
J'en ai même monté un, dans une écurie de spectacle, un PRE borgne, ben c'est la seule fois de ma vie que j'ai eu l'impression de bien savoir monter a cheval. Le cheval qui écoute TOUT ce que tu dis et fait, super confortable, super attentif, imperturbable... bref ! rien à voir avec art équestre je pense !
Surtout que là le cheval en question c'est un cheval d'expérience, donc je pense que tu te sous estimes ! Ey il est bien gris très blanchi c'est bien ça ! Il y a une lusi aussi qui cherche une dp si t'es intéressée ;-) 
Moi aussi je me sens pas capable de remonter en club ou on me dis de tirer sur les rennes pour placer le cheval, ou de serrer mes mollets, ou autres.... 

Pour Douschka je l'avais trouvé très touchante, elle avait l'air toute gentille. Mais vraiment moi un cheval comme ca dans un cours ou on est nombreux je peux pas je panique    ::   peur de rentrer dans les autres !

Sinon moi pour le débat sur les poney, j'aime pas du tout les fjords, en fait c'est surtout la couleur, le look qui me dérange. 
En fait j'aime pas trop les poneys, j'aime bien les gros machins bien puissants, même si vu ma taille je suis mieux sur un petit. Un croisé lusi trait ca j'aimerais bien ! Faire de la balade, du débardage en forêt.... ! Pour plus tard quoi

----------


## zab2o

Un bon gros lusi de ballade, comme celle que je monte en Auvergne, plus typée trait que lusi de sport    ::  
Une grosse mémère superbe, une tête à croquer !

Eh oui la Doudou elle est touchante, c'est la jument la plus brave que j'ai connu! Elle n'a jamais fait tomber un cavalier par méchanceté, si ce n'est que ces départs au galop son un peu rapide et un cavalier non averti a vite fait de se retrouver par terre... Mais en voltige, quand on tombe, soit elle s'arrête, soit, si on passe dessous elle continue son galop mais nous saute par dessus, oui oui, elle lève son gros derrière pour pas nous faire mal   :amour: 
Cette jument est un Amour, c'est vraiment dommage qu'elle n'est pas été exploitée a sa juste valeur. Même si le travail n'a jamais été son grand plaisir, elle aurait été la jument idéale pour l'exterieur, elle passe partout... Et les galops en pleine nature avec elle, c'est un vrai bonheur ! (Oui oui, elle a longtemps été ma grande chérie lol je m'égard!)

Pour les espagnols d'art equestre oui, ce n'est pas du tout pareil, faut dire que avant on en avait des supers bien dressé, ils sont tous à la retraite... Et les p'tits nouveaux là, ils ne savent rien faire !
Hier j'ai remonté rasota, la grande espagnole blanche, je n'arrivais même pas à l'incurver, elle sait pas ! Impossible d'y mettre les jambes, même pas une simple pression de mollet, sinon elle part au quart de tour. Mais une bombe quand même, j'adore ce caractère actif !

Moi non plus je n'aime pas le look du fjord, si ce n'est que leur grosse tête avec leur yeux si expressifs! Mais niveau caractère, c'est LE cheval que j'aimerai avoir en temps que proprio. Le cheval polyvalent par excellence, et surtout qui donne quand même du fil à retordre. Je ne suis pas trop généralité envers les races, mais le fjord est quand même très particulier, il fait tout comme un cheval, mais il a un caractère de poney !

----------


## cactusss

Hey ! 

J'ai plusieurs questions à vous poser. 

J'envisage d'acheter enfin ma propre selle, seul équipement manquant :lol: , mais comme je n'ai pas mon propre cheval, il faudrait une selle assez polyvalente, de façon à ce qu'elle puisse aller à un maximum de cheval. Après j'en voudrais une mixte, mais le choix de la selle est un autre problème, j'aimerais juste que vous me guidiez sur la taille. 

Ensuite, deux propriétaires m'ont demandé de monter leurs chevaux, gratuitement, j'aimerais m'assurer qu'il 'y ai pas de soucis, que faut il que j'exige ?

----------


## vlg1728

alors, voici un guide très bien fait sur comment choisir sa selle ^^ vas y faire un tour, c'est super intéressant.

http://www.equimetric.ch/comment_choisir_une_selle.htm

Malheureusement il n'y a pas de "selle universelle" qui va à tous les chevaux... Les chevaux ont des dos différents, certains ont la colonne saillante et le garrot super marqué, d'autres sont plus "remplis", certains ont une largeur d'épaule impressionnante, tandis que d'autres seront tous fins et frêles du devant. Et toutes ces différences amènent des choix de selle différents pour que le cheval soit à l'aise. 
Donc ant que tu n'as pas ton propre cheval, ou un cheval que tu montes tout le temps, je ne te conseille pas d'en prendre une, car une selle peut etre vraiment tip top sur un cheval, et bousiller le dos d'un autre : une selle non adaptée va provoquer des compressions et des
Les propriétaires  et le club équestre sont sensé avoir choisi des selles adaptées au dos de leurs chevaux, donc il vaut mieux que tu utilises celles-ci.

----------


## vlg1728

une selle non adaptée va provoquer des compressions et des irrégularités dans la répartition du poids, provoquant douleurs et gênes dans les mouvements pour le cheval 

(c'est mieux quand je termine mes phrases)

----------


## zab2o

Quand on monte en club, je trouve pas très utile voir dangereux d'avoir sa propre selle, les chevaux ont la leur, elle leur convient mieux vaut qu'il garde tout le temps celle-ci. Bon après y a pas photo, je préfère avoir la mienne... Mais pour ne pas prendre de risques j'évite donc.

Autrement pour les chevaux à monter, exiges tout d'abord un contrat !! Et verifie que ta licence est a jour.

----------


## cactusss

Ma licence est à jour, pour la selle, je monte très souvent des chevaux de gabarit identique, je pensais donc une selle adaptée à ce gabarit, et quand ça ne l'est pas, prendre la selle de club.

Quoi mettre dans le contrat ?

----------


## vlg1728

même gabarit ne veut pas forcément dire même dos, franchement si ton club fait bien son boulot, il a choisi des selles adaptées au dos de chacun, avoir sa propre selle n'est pas franchement utile ni conseillé.

----------


## cactusss

Après lecture attentive du lien, j'abandonne l'idée d'achat d'une selle. 

Sinon, je reviens de l'essai pour la demi-pension.Et là, grosse joie, la propriétaire fait de la monte éthologique, donc parage naturelle, et monte au licol. Nous préparons les deux juments, et nous voila parties. Ma jument est adorable, obéit à la voix pour tout, n'a peur de rien, vraiment j'ai jamais monté de cheval aussi agréable, et surtout adore être montée. 
La propriétaire est super gentille, et monte tout les jours son autre jument, donc on doit les sortir toutes les deux quotidiennement, ou les travailler, elle va m'apprendre plein de choses, c'est vraiment cool. 
Normalement, on se programme une endurance, et deux randos de deux jours pendant la période estivale. 
Vendredi, une prof d'équitation éthologique vient chez elle, elle m' a proposé de prendre la jument pour découvrir. 

Je suis vraiment trop contente d'avoir trouvé cela.

----------


## vlg1728

hannnn la chance   :Big Grin:   :lol: profite bien de cette occasion !!   ::

----------


## cactusss

> hannnn la chance    :lol: profite bien de cette occasion !!


Oui, la proprio est super gentille et en fait elle cherchait quelqu'un pour la sortir en même temps qu'elle, mais après, on fait une DP, où je pourrais la monter quand je veux. Je suis super contente de pouvoir découvrir le milieu de l'éthologie, et qu'on me laisse cette jument adorable. Elle la trouve pourtant pas encore bien en main, alors que perso, j'ai jamais vu un cheval autant à l'écoute.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Bonjour tout le monde, ça fait plaisir de voir que le post n'est pas mort avec la migration! :lol:

----------


## inari

Ca a l'air super ta proposition de dp cactuss. Pour la selle, je suis du même avis que les autres, en club je vois pas trop l'intérêt. Pareil pour le filet.

----------


## fufu36

Bonjour, au lieu de créer un nouveau post je m'adresse ici.
J'ai trouvé un nouvelle jument et nous allons la chercher dans environ 2semaines nous ne savons pas exactement. 
Nous avons déjà une jument et j'aimerai en savoir plus sur l'arrivé du nouveau cheval, quelques conseils. 
En sachant que ma jument était dans un centre équestre avec d'autres chevaux et que la jument que nous prenons est actuellement dans un pré avec d'autres chevaux aussi .  :Smile:

----------


## cactusss

Voici Naya dont je vous ai parlé !

----------


## lilou 92

Elle est magnifique! 
Jusqu'à pas longtemps je ne connaissais pas du tout l'équitation éthologique. J'ai fait de l'équitation classique jusqu'à l'age de 14 ans mais le milieu des clubs ne me plaisait pas, leur mentalité non plus. Si un jour je suis amenée à reprendre, je me dirigerais vers l'équitation éthologique, c'est certains.
Par contre, je sais pas si certains ont été au haras de Rambouillet (je sais pas si je peux dire son nom), je voulais connaitre votre avis...

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Si je devais reprendre en club, ce serait également un club étho. Parce qu'avec leur esprit "le-cheval-doit-se-soumettre-c'est-pas-lui-qui-commande-c'est-vous-à-quoi-elle-sert-la-cravache" ils m'ont fait partir, et niveau technique équestre, je le regrette. Par contre niveau relation avec mon cheval et plaisir partagé, ça ne se compare pas!

----------


## cactusss



----------


## vivelesbergers!

Superbes photos, ça donne envie de plaquer le boulot et de filer faire une balade...

----------


## zab2o

J'ai jamas compris pourquoi un cheval devait se soumettre. Je suis pas super fan de l'équitation dîte éthologique, je trouve que c'est une grosse mode qui fait faire n'importe quoi à beaucoup de cavalier. C'est un travail superbe, qui fait réver mais à force de me pencher dessus, car j'ai voulu m'y mettre à une époque, j'ai remarqué qu'avor un mors ou un licol en corde c'était du pareil au même. Mal tenu, il fait des dégats considérables. (je pense même que le licol en corde est pire)Et j'ai surtout appris que le respect ne venait pas d'une monte "en liberté".

Du coup je suis restée classique, étant fan de dressage "dans la légereté"... Donc techniquement sans contrainte. Alors quand un moniteur me parle de le soumettre je lui dit merde et je m'en vais!!! Faire comprendre au cheval que le travail c'est le travail, c'est une chose, je fais pareil à mes chiens quand on va au club, je les laisses pas faire les zouaves. Mais le tabasser a coup de cravache... je vois pas l'interet... D'autant plus que ça le soumet pas du tout le cheval... et un cheval tendu parce qu'il à peur de s'en prendre une, parce qu'on l'a ennervé, ce n'est pas un cheval décontracté. On peut pas travailler dans cette optique !!

Par contre le jour où j'aurai mon cheval, son éducation sera basé sur cette méthode. Je veux qu'il est confiance en moi, qu'il n'ait peur de rien, qu'il soit bien dans ses sabots. La monte restera classique ceci étant (avec mors simple ou side pull), mais surtout parce que l'éthologie est une science et non une monte, et qu'elle DOIT - car pour le moment c'est très optionnelle chez beaucoup - faire partie intégrante de l'éducation du cheval, quelque soit la monte qu'on choisit.

----------


## boub

Soumettre un cheval ne veut pas dire le tabasser avec une cravache   ::  
En dressage, on dit qu'un cheval est soumis quand il accepte de tendre et son dos et d'avancer sur un contact (léger mais existant) de la main.
Si dans vos clubs, on soumettait un cheval en tapant dessus, je comprends que vous ayez fui!

----------


## boub

Au passage, je vous présente ma Morue, welsh de son état, 6 ans, débourrée assez tard. Elle m'est confiée mais je pense qu'un jour prochain (très prochain), elle sera mienne pour ne jamais plus me quitter.

Et oui, j'ai un stick mais non, je ne lui tape pas dessus. Je m'en sers pour toucher les hanches vu que l'on débute le croise-papattes!

----------


## cactusss

Pour moi l'éthologie est une approche différente de l'équitation. Mais tu sais je ne me contente pas de monter au licol en corde, on travaille beaucoup à pied avec Naya pour qu'elle n'aie pas peur de certaines choses, qu'elle comprenne certains ordres vocaux etc... 

Naya a des problèmes dentaires, et le dentiste a dit qu'elle était interdite de mors, donc heureusement qu'elle a été éduquée au licol.   ::

----------


## boub

Morue a été débourrée en licol plat et montée avec pendant 6 mois avant que je ne passe au mors. Elle répond d'ailleurs très bien aux demandes en licol!

----------


## vivelesbergers!

chevalou d'amouuuur n'en a rien à faire du licol plat... J'ai un dur à cuire!

----------


## louneponey

Moi jai envie de dire a chaque cheval SA methode ou meme ses methodes!!! ^^ rien n'empeche un savant melange entre la monte classique et la monte ethologique!

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Amen!

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Me voilà de retour, je viens de récupérer pour deux mois (proprios en vacances) une jeune jument de 4 ans à peine débourrée à priori croise arabe/quarter/lusitanien et je me retrouve bien embêtée...
Si elle accepte le licol au pré sans souci et le pansage, elle a des crises de "pétage de plombs" au cours desquelles elle charge, se cabre et tape. La totale : oreilles plaquées, dents dénudées, ronflements.
J'ai ramassé ce matin un coup d'antérieur en plein visage (j'ai rien vu venir) et pour faire reculer mademoiselle qui recommençait j'ai dû lui donner un grand coup avec la main sur les naseaux. Elle a filé à l'autre bout du pré en coup de cul et sauts de mouton, puis est revenue deux minutes plus tard, très calme, pour chercher des câlins.
J'avoue que j'ai du mal à comprendre son comportement : elle a l'air de vouloir jouer, mais apparemment n'a pas intégré qu'un coup de sabot peut écrabouiller les pauvres petits humains. Je ne voulais pas en venir à la violence, mais j'ai quand même l'arcade ouverte (3 points) et une fêlure à la pommette, je défendais ma peau!
Auriez-vous des exercices à me proposer pour lui inculquer un minimum de respect pour l'humain à pied (c'est à dire que j'aimerais éviter de me faire tuer)?
Pour chevalouuuu d'amouuuur, des exercices en liberté m'avaient permis de le canaliser quand il m'a fait sa crise d'adolescence, juste histoire qu'il se défoule à distance, évite mes pieds, et arrête de charger le pareur. C'était d'ailleurs passé assez rapidement : quelques séances de "je chasse les hanches", "tu recules", "tu tournes" "sortie en longe" et quelques jeux (trouver la carotte sous le seau, attraper le chiffon, etc...) pour l'aider à se concentrer et on s'était trouvé mieux tous les deux (et le pareur aussi!).
Là je demande conseil car je ne sais pas si le travail en liberté est la meilleure option étant donné que cette jeune folle ne donne pour ainsi dire aucun signe d'avertissement avant de passer du mode "câlin" au monde "j'écrabouille tout ce qui bouge".
Des suggestions?

----------


## louneponey

Non je pense que le travail en liberte en effet est pas ce qu'il faut dans l'immediat! Il faut comme tu l'as dit du travail a pied et de pré debourrage. Si tu vas dans le pré, passe lui un licol directement et travaille la quelques minutes: reculé, deplacement de hanches etc quelle comprenne que egalement au pré il doit y avoir du respect et bien sur felicite la, petites friandises seulement quand elle s'est appliqué.

C'est ce que je ferais, bon courage en tout cas pour tes gros bobos et pour cette rebelle !!!

 :Smile:

----------


## vivelesbergers!

C'est ce que j'ai commencé à faire, mais j'avoue qu'il m'a rarement été donné de voir un cheval se comporter en "prédateur" dans son pré sans antécédents de maltraitance ou problème physique... Pour moi cette petiote est effectivement une rebelle, ou un grand bébé qui ne maîtrise pas sa force!
Elle est débourrée et montée par ses maîtres, mais visiblement oublie toute notion de respect quand elle décide de jouer.
Je ne pense pas qu'elle ait mauvais fond, ni qu'elle ait eu l'intention de me faire mal, mais je vais quand même la bosser car sa cavalière a 14 ans et un caractère assez timide; je pense lui rendre service en lui évitant une blessure - et accessoirement de gros ennuis à la pouliche!

Merci de tes conseils, je mets en pratique ce soir de toutes façons - si je ne suis pas de retour dans 8 jours appelez les pompiers!lol

----------


## naty06

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Bonjour

APPEL URGENT AUX CAVALIERS AMATEURS DE JACK RUSSELL SVP !!!
Un petit mâle splendide et gentil cherche une nouvelle famille
Relayez et diffusez à vos contacts, merci pour lui !
http://<a href="http://www.rescue-fo...2373</a><br />

 ::   ::

----------


## louneponey

> C'est ce que j'ai commencé à faire, mais j'avoue qu'il m'a rarement été donné de voir un cheval se comporter en "prédateur" dans son pré sans antécédents de maltraitance ou problème physique... Pour moi cette petiote est effectivement une rebelle, ou un grand bébé qui ne maîtrise pas sa force!
> Elle est débourrée et montée par ses maîtres, mais visiblement oublie toute notion de respect quand elle décide de jouer.
> Je ne pense pas qu'elle ait mauvais fond, ni qu'elle ait eu l'intention de me faire mal, mais je vais quand même la bosser car sa cavalière a 14 ans et un caractère assez timide; je pense lui rendre service en lui évitant une blessure - et accessoirement de gros ennuis à la pouliche!
> 
> Merci de tes conseils, je mets en pratique ce soir de toutes façons - si je ne suis pas de retour dans 8 jours appelez les pompiers!lol


Promis on s'inquieteras!!   ::     en attendant fait attention quand meme   ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> Envoyé par vivelesbergers!
> 
> C'est ce que j'ai commencé à faire, mais j'avoue qu'il m'a rarement été donné de voir un cheval se comporter en "prédateur" dans son pré sans antécédents de maltraitance ou problème physique... Pour moi cette petiote est effectivement une rebelle, ou un grand bébé qui ne maîtrise pas sa force!
> Elle est débourrée et montée par ses maîtres, mais visiblement oublie toute notion de respect quand elle décide de jouer.
> Je ne pense pas qu'elle ait mauvais fond, ni qu'elle ait eu l'intention de me faire mal, mais je vais quand même la bosser car sa cavalière a 14 ans et un caractère assez timide; je pense lui rendre service en lui évitant une blessure - et accessoirement de gros ennuis à la pouliche!
> 
> Merci de tes conseils, je mets en pratique ce soir de toutes façons - si je ne suis pas de retour dans 8 jours appelez les pompiers!lol
> 
> 
> Promis on s'inquieteras!!      en attendant fait attention quand meme


  ::

----------


## zab2o

Non soumettre ce n'est pas latter son cheval a coup de cravache. C'est le forcer à avoir une attitude contraignante pour lui.

Ce que tu appelles soumettre pour moi ce n'est pas de la soumission. Pour avoir un cheval dans une attitude juste, le moteur qu fonctionne bien derrière, une montée de garrot voir un cheval qui vient sur la main, pour moi ce n'est pas de la soumission mais de la compréhension. Pour en arrivée à une telle attitude, il ne peut pas y avoir de contrainte, le chveal doit être totalement décontracté et doit venir se placer de cette façon grace aux indications du cavalier.
En revanche quand je vois des dits cavaliers jouer sans cesse dans leur doigt (plus souvent dans les mains pour pas dire dans les épaules) pour "placé" un cheval, là c'est de la contrainte - et du gros n'importe quoi.

Louneponey : oui rien n'empeche de mélanger classique et étho... Je dirais même plus, que sans éthologie (au sens propre du terme) il n'y a pas d'équitation possible ! On ne peut pas se contenter de monter sur un cheval sans essayer de la comprendre, et réussir a faire un travail propre.

vivelesbergers : pas de travail en liberté surtout, elle ne semble pas connaitre le respect. Je vais reprendre les termes du dessus lol mais respect ne signifie pas désobéissance ou soumission, comme souvent on le croit. Je te conseil de la travailler a pied en longe et en licol en corde, pas trop fin si elle n'est pas habitué, surtout par sécurité déjà. Et pourquoi ne pas tenter les 7 jeux parelli?
Bon courage en tout cas, sa a l'air d'être une sacré loustique celle là! Je pense qu'elle manque de travail a pied et de confiance avec son cavalier.

En espérant te revoir d'ici 8 jours ici ^^

Pour ma part, demain je pars pour une semaine folle de balade / dressage et voltige dans l'aveyron... J'ai tellement hate malgré le temps pourri !!! Des balades a gogo dans un superbe paysage, a cru, a traverser des rivières et se baigner avec les chevaux... pfiiiuuuuu.
Bon on pensait faire quelques activité a côté, canoé, canyoning et compagnie... Mais vu le temps qui s'annonce sa risque d'être très dur !
En tout cas, des balades à pied avec mes toutous, qu'ils profitent un max eux aussi ^^
On vous racontera nos aventures à notre retour, Maxou verra les chevaux 'en liberté' pour la première fois ... Dur!

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Bonjour, 
elle ne m'a pas tuée!  ::  
Nous avons effectivement repris les bases avec le licol en corde, je lui demande juste de suivre en main en conservant les distances. Interdiction de bousculer et rester attentive, elle commence à piger (et les carottes ça aide!)  ::  
J'essaierai les 7 jeux dès que je la sentirai un peu plus calme, parce que pour le moment je sens de temps en temps qu'elle fait de gros efforts pour ne pas "exploser" comme la première fois. J'espère arriver à un résultat positif d'ici à ce que sa proprio revienne, parce que je la sens vraiment mal partie si la miss décide de la charger et de la taper comme ça...
Je reprends les bases sur le mode "je suis réglo avec toi, tu es réglo avec moi, je ne cède pas à tes caprices et tu prends en compte mes demandes". Je ne pense pas à une histoire de soumission, de dominance ou autre, jessaie effectivement simplement d'obtenir qu'elle me respecte en tant qu'être humain (donc cassable!).
Allez, au boulot (sous la pluie!)  ::

----------


## louneponey

Super!! bon courage en tout cas. Je sais egalement que mon dadounet qui a ete castré tres tard, a parfois des crises de montage en pression facon etalon et je les regles par des "jeux" qui le canalisent et qui impliquent le respect: jambette, reverance, cabré (pas pour toi hihi), reculé etc...

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Oui, pour le cabré on va attendre un peu!  ::

----------


## kiwi2202

Upppp!

Je reprends le dadou après 3 ans de pause, je suis allé voir un cours hier dans le centre où je vais monter, et 2 choses que je n'ai pas compris (là ou j'allais avant on ne faisait pas vaiment de dressage, c'était plus au feeling  ::  ) :
-la mono a demandé plusieurs fois à la miss de changer de pied. J'ai bien compris ce que ça voulait dire, mais je vois pas du tout comment le FAIRE  ::  ?
-elle lui a dit aussi plusieurs fois de "faire ses flexions" pour détendre la jument, il s'agit bien des flexions de la nuque ? Si j'ai bien compris, on raccourcit la rêne et on maintient jusqu'à ce que le cheval "cède" ? Et grosso merdo ça sert à quoi ? Et c'est toujours la rêne extérieure qu'on tend ?

J'aurai surement une pétée d'autres questions, préparez-vous  ::  !
J'ai mon "1er" cours demain, en niveau 2-3, donc je ne pense pas qu'on nous demandera des choses comme ça, mais bon...

----------


## vlg1728

Hello ^^

Le changement de pied au galop (c'est bien ça que tu demandes ?) ne se fait qu'à partir d'un bon niveau, lorsque le cavalier maitrise correctement ses aides isolées et qu'il arrive à obtenir du cheval une attitude équilibrée (donc que le poids du cheval soit majoritairement sur son arrière main avec un engagement correct) et détendue (cheval sur la main à l'écoute). Si ces deux points ne sont pas respectés, les changements de pied au galop se feront dans le désordre et le cheval risque d'avoir un mouvement de défense, ou de partir déséquilibré, donc risquer d'être désuni voire de se précipiter dans l'allure.

Par exemple elle demande au cheval de partir sur le pied droit. Ensuite, elle place ses aides comme si elle voulait faire un départ au galop à gauche, et une fois que le cheval a terminé son dernier temps, juste avant le temps de suspension, elle lui demande le départ au galop à gauche. Pour un cheval plus jeune, le cavalier pourra déplacer légèrement ses hanches à gauche (dans notre cas) et effectuer la demande sur une légère courbe pour faciliter le changement de pied. Avec un cheval expérimenté, la rectitude est demandée. 

Quant aux flexions, elles font partie de l'échauffement du cheval, comme nos athlètes font des étirements avant une épreuve sportive ^^ lors de la flexion d'encolure, on cherche à étirer les muscles de la nuque et de l'encolure, et donc à les rendre aussi souples que possibles, à enlever les raideurs de la nuit, pour que le cheval soit souple du bout du nez au bout de la queue. Ca permet également au cheval de se détendre dans sa bouche et dans sa tête, c'est donc une étape préparatoire très utile si elle est correctement exécutée. 

Par contre faire des flexions, c'est plus délicat qu'on ne le pense, il faut également un niveau correct pour l'exécuter correctement. Il ne faut pas lui "arracher la bouche" et la lui "voler", ce qui provoquerait un mouvement instinctif d'opposition et donc avec un résultat à l'opposé de ce qu'on recherche mais lui demander de nous la "prêter". La flexion d'encolure se fait avec un cheval sur la main, le cavalier tend la rêne légèrement en rêne ouverte avec une action vers le haut (pour obtenir un abaissement de la nuque et de l'encolure) et juste devant le garrot pour que l'encolure du cheval s'enroule autour de la main (hum jsais pas trop comment dire ça autrement).
Tendre, pas tirer, la nuance est importante ! Beaucoup de cavalier tirent vers le haut pour obliger le cheval à "céder" mais c'est une flexion "fictive" vu qu'elle ne détend rien du tout voire au contraire ça énerve le cheval). 
Il faut y aller progressivement et ne pas demander beaucoup plus que ce que le cheval peut donner. On ne peut pas faire un grand écart à peine entrée dans la salle de gym ! D'abord on demande des petites flexions de nuque à gauche et à droite en alternance, dans un mouvement progressif et souple, et ensuite on demande des flexions de plus en plus importantes et basses. Au final, le cheval bien assoupli peut toucher son épaule de sa bouche sans montrer de raideur ou de défense (qui pourrait être signe d'une douleur ou d'une action de main trop exigeante) dans ce mouvement. 

Certains utilisent les flexions d'encolure pour obtenir la cession de la bouche et de la nuque. Mouais...

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Je trouve ça bizarre que la mono commence directement par des changements de pied et des flexions avec une cavalière qui ne sait pas de quoi il s'agit...
Teste-t-elle ton niveau d'équitation ou a-t-elle oublié? Il faudrait peut être lui dire que tu ne comprends pas ses demandes, sinon le cours est inutile en fait, car ça risque effectivement d'être mal perçu par ta monture si tu fais quelque chose que tu ne maîtrises pas...

----------


## kiwi2202

Merci pour ces explications vlg  ::  
Mais donc pour le changement de pieds, concrètement comment place-t-on les aides ?
Quand on parle de galop à faux (ou à juste d'ailleurs), la phase de "suspension" correspond bien à la phase de "projection" ? 
Donc en gros au galop à juste, c'est toujours l'antérieur qui est à l'intérieur qui devra être la dernière au sol avant la "projection" pendant laquelle les 3 autres membres sont "en l'air" ?

Qu'est ce qu'on se complique la vie avec ces termes  ::  ...
vivelesbergers, comme dit ce n'était pas pendant mon cours, mais pendant le cours que je suis allé voir pour me donner une idée de la façon dont ils bossaient dans ce club. De mémoire, c'était un cours niveau 4-5.
Pour le 1er cours je me suis mise en 2-3, à part ma position qui n'était pas terrible (et le fait que je ne tienne pas plus de 3 tours au trot à cause de mon asthme...) ça allait pas mal. Demain je me suis mise en 1-2 pour voir la différence, et je verrai avec la mono dans quel groupe j'irai le mieux. Mais en tout cas je ne pense pas qu'ils demandent ça comme ça a quelqu'un dont ils ne soient pas sur du niveau  ::

----------


## vlg1728

le galop se décompose en quatre temps : 



le galop à droite, l'antérieur droit se pose en dernier, et galop à gauche, l'antérieur gauche en dernier. 
Le galop à juste est une référence par rapport à la carrière : le galop est juste lorsque l'antérieur intérieur est le dernier à se poser. Le galop à faux est utilisé dans certains exercices comme par exemple la ligne brisée et l'exercice peut s'avérer délicat si le cheval n'arrive pas bien à s'équilibrer. 

pour le départ au galop, il y a quelques étapes : 
1) s'assurer que le cheval est en équilibre et sous impulsion (un cheval endormi ou sur les épaules ne va pas partir au galop correctement), donc si ce n'est pas le cas, redonner de l'impulsion. Tant que le cheval n'est pas sous impulsion ça sert à rien de demander. 
2) reculer la jambe extérieure et faire une légère rêne ouverte à l'intérieur. Il faut impérativement que la rêne extérieure reste bien tendue, beaucoup ont tendance à la relâcher. Il faut te dire que la rêne tendue "bloque" le mouvement de l'épaule extérieure, et faire une rêne d'ouverture libère le mouvement de l'épaule intérieure, ce qui lui permettra d'avancer plus l'épaule intérieure et donc de partir à juste (enfin c'est la théorie du moins). 
3) serrer la jambe intérieure pour lui donner le signal de départ. Il faut veiller à bien rester à ta place dans la selle, beaucoup ont tendance à se jeter en avant, reportant brutalement leur poids sur les épaules du cheval et le déséquilibrant donc, et le cheval ne peut plus faire un départ correct. 

cela peut être fait sur un cercle pour faciliter le départ sur le bon pied.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> Merci pour ces explications vlg  
> Mais donc pour le changement de pieds, concrètement comment place-t-on les aides ?
> Quand on parle de galop à faux (ou à juste d'ailleurs), la phase de "suspension" correspond bien à la phase de "projection" ? 
> Donc en gros au galop à juste, c'est toujours l'antérieur qui est à l'intérieur qui devra être la dernière au sol avant la "projection" pendant laquelle les 3 autres membres sont "en l'air" ?
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'on se complique la vie avec ces termes  ...
> vivelesbergers, comme dit ce n'était pas pendant mon cours, mais pendant le cours que je suis allé voir pour me donner une idée de la façon dont ils bossaient dans ce club. De mémoire, c'était un cours niveau 4-5.
> Pour le 1er cours je me suis mise en 2-3, à part ma position qui n'était pas terrible (et le fait que je ne tienne pas plus de 3 tours au trot à cause de mon asthme...) ça allait pas mal. Demain je me suis mise en 1-2 pour voir la différence, et je verrai avec la mono dans quel groupe j'irai le mieux. Mais en tout cas je ne pense pas qu'ils demandent ça comme ça a quelqu'un dont ils ne soient pas sur du niveau



Ok! Excuse-moi j'avais lu en diagonale et compris qu'on te demandait flexion et changement de pied pour ta première leçon sans t'expliquer ce que c'est!  ::

----------


## zab2o

En 4-5 les changements de pieds?... Sa me semble juste pour un exercice aussi pointilleux, même avec des chevaux bien dressés.

Si tu t'en es bien sorti en 3-4, restes-y, j'ai fait l'erreur de descendre une fois de niveau quand j'ai changé de club, par peur de ne pas avoir le niveau et pour reprendre les bases dans ce nouveau club - dans l'ancien il n'y avait pas d'examen, je ne connaissai pas les équivalences) ça a été une cata, au début je m'éclatais car c'était nouveau puis je me suis vite ennuyée...

Sinon, pour vous raconter mes aventures de mes vacances : de superbes balades, un bonheur de nager avec les chevaux, la voltige extra... Des chevaux super bien soignés, des prés géants, une monte naturelle a cru et sans mors (hackamore ou rien du tout), bref le rêve quand on les voient. Mais on déchante très vite quand on voit la méthode de dressage des chevaux... Effectivement, ils bougent pas une oreille en ballade, écoutent merveilleusement bien à la voix, mais on comprend vite pourquoi ! Ils n'ont pas le droit au moindre écart sinon ils se prennent un coup   ::  
Alors certes a côté de ça, ils sont vraiment très très bien soigner, des pieds niquels, une santé physique du tonnerre, une ration après chaque ballade... Sans compter qu'ils vivent en troupeau dans d'immense champs, qu'ils font pas grand chose a part des balades et des jeux... Mais je n'y retournerai plus, ayant vu de mes propres yeux la remise en place d'un jeune cheval qui ne voulait pas donner ses pieds   ::   Chacun sa méthode, certes les 3/4 des gens qui viennent sont débutants et les chevaux doivent être parfaitement éduqué, d'autant plus qu'ils sont montés à cru... Mais je ne peux cautionner une telle chose !

Du coup Kiwi tu nous raconteras ton 2ème cours? Et qu'as tu fait dans le premier?
Et une question un peu hors sujet  : c'est un club qui tourne toute l'année?

----------


## kiwi2202

Merci pour ces explications vgl ! Avec même les schémas et tout, waw, nickel  ::  ! Je comprends mieux le principe, même si j'arriverai sans doute pas à le faire^^

zab, oui le club marche toute l'année.
Ce soir on a fait surtout du trot, au début uniquement enlevé (enfin appris à trotter sur le bon pied ^^"), ensuite 1 temps assis 2 temps debout, 3 temps debout 4 temps assis, etc etc...
Puis le 1er cavalier devait couper pour aller se mettre en queue, sans que le suivant ne le suive, etc.
Et encore de l'équilibre, du genre touche son pied intérieur avec la main intérieur, toucher les oreilles ou la queue du cheval, ...

Mais bon globalement j'ai préféré le cours 2-3 (celui là était 1-2), là on était plus, trop de gens qui ne savaient pas faire avancer leur cheval du coup ça bouchonnait, ça se rentrait dedans  ::  2 qui sont partis au grand galop sans arriver à s'arrêter, un qu'est passé par dessus...un peu le bordel pour le coup. Sans compter le temps qu'on a perdu parce que certains ne savaient pas monter en selle (ou arrivaient pas à lever la jambe assez haut  ::  )

----------


## vlg1728

ah très bon très bon ^^ de la mise en selle ya rien de mieux pour apprendre à monter ! Je me rappelle de quand j'étais ado, cours g4-5 on a eu une nouvelle mono, bah pendant deux mois on n'a pas touché les étriers (sauf à la détente) ! et exercices d'assouplissements (pour nous), réapprentissage du dressage de base, mise en selle (la fin du cours était toujours comique, il fallait nous voir peiner à lever notre jambe pour la passer au dessus de la croupe xd et vive la marche en canard pendant 10minutes !), réapprentissage des bases de saut d'obstacle

c'était vraiment intense, et la mise en selle a vraiment été l'une des choses capitales pour la suite ! Car sans équilibre et indépendance des aides, on ne va pas loin ^^

----------


## vivelesbergers!

C'est vrai, j'ai eu le même cas, mais sur le moment tu penses "quelle sadique celle là! C'est de la maltraitance!"  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Enfin moi c'était "quel sadique çui là!" et on s'est pris de belles buches quand il s'est mis en tête de nous faire passer des petites barres sans étriers, parce qu'une fille du cours disait haut et fort que la mise en selle ça sert à rien d'autre qu'à se tanner le c*l...
Testé et approuvé : faut souffrir pour tenir en selle (et ne pas faire souffrir le dos du cheval!)

----------


## vlg1728

+1 hihi

le plus marrant que la mono nous ait fait, c'est de nous faire une ligne de 3 obstacles (1 saut de puce puis une foulée) sans étriers ni rênes, en chantant "ya du soleil ya des nanas darladirladada" avec une choré stupide xd on s'est bien éclatés ce jour là, on était tous morts de rire xD

n'empêche, ça donne vraiment confiance de faire ce genre de trucs, grâce à tous ces exercices j'ai acquis une confiance quasi aveugle pour mon cheval, jle connaissais par coeur et jconnaissais toutes ses réactions, et j'avais tellement confiance en lui que c'était bien le seul cheval avec qui je n'ai jamais eu la moindre frayeur à l'obstacle (alors que je stresse naturellement beaucoup pour cet exercice). Et je crois qu'il le sentait d'ailleurs, il ne m'a jamais fait le moindre refus, jamais jamais jamais, alors que c'était parfois une vraie peste avec d'autres personnes. J'avais juste à  le mener devant un obstacle, et il sautait, du moins dans la mesure du possible, il n'a certes jamais pilé devant un obstacle mais c'est déjà arrivé qu'il dérobe quand il voyait qu'il ne pourrait pas y arriver dans de bonnes conditions, et quand il le faisait, je n'étais pas surprise parce que moi meme je regardais l'obstacle en me disant "ptain, mais j'ai fait un travail de merde là, jl'ai vraiment mal mené pour qu'il franchisse cet obstacle dans des conditions correctes". Ah siiii attend, une fois il a pilé ! Jviens de m'en rappeler xd en fait la mono avait mis des obstacles bien regardant, dont un avec une grande bâche bleue bien flashi sous les barres. J'y vais tranquillement, je vois que mon dadou n'avait pas peur de ce machin bleu, je le mène, il y va franco et bien décidé, pas la moindre once d'hésitation, il pointe les oreilles et regarde déjà l'obstacle suivant. Youpie, il y va, moi jsuis en confiance absolue. Il prend sa foulée d'appel, je lève mon popotin pour l'accompagner et... pile en se cabrant légèrement tellement c'était brutal. Résultat : il s'en est fallu de très peu pour que je passe par dessus, le fait qu'il s'est levé m'a sauvé la mise, je suis écrasée comme une grosse loque sur son encolure... Jm'en suis sortie avec un nez contusionné et une entorse au pouce parce qu'il s'est retourné sur l'encolure grrrr
Ce con, quand il a pris son appel bah il a eu peur du bruit des projections du sable de la carrière sur la bâche -_______- même la mono était morte de rire, elle était elle-même absolument persuadée qu'il allait sauter xd

----------


## naty06

::   ::  
Un ps boiteux réformé des courses, en club actuellement et boucherie fin de mois si pas de solution...cherche transport du 64 (sud ouest) au 67 (Alasace)

Une asso lui a trouvé une FA mais cherche une solution pas trop couteuse pour ce trajet !

Contact en MP svp
Merci

----------


## zab2o

Je sais que GALOP PRO sont parmi les moins chers du marché (mais restent cher dans certaines régions... Mais les moins cher quand même par rapport aux autres) mais par contre ce n'est qu'une location (mais c'ess plus économique), il faut trouver un conducteur... Ou se situe le cheval?

----------


## csealionm

Bonsoir tout le monde!
Je ne sais pas si certains se souviennent de moi, mais quand rescue était encore sur l'autre site, je vous avez parlé sur l'ancien topic équestre et vous avez demandé pleins de conseils parce que j'allai peut-être avoir un cheval.
Et bien, c'est chose faite  :: 
Depuis début juillet, je suis propriétaire d'une magnifique jument merens de 6 ans!
Je vous mets des photos (en espérant que ça marche...)
 


Je vous avez demandez des conseils surtout concernant le terrain et sa future vie (si il fallait un autre cheval, combien de foin etc.)
Comme je vous l'avez dis, pour ceux qui se souviennent, sur l'autre post, j'ai un petit terrain de 1500 m2. Elle y est resté les 2 premiers mois, où elle a bien broutée l'herbe. On y as construits, depuis 1 semaine, un abri en bois de 4m par 5m fermé sur le 4eme côté sur sa moitié, du coup elle est très bien abritée du vent.
Mais heureusement, je n'ai pas que ce terrain! On me prête également un petit bout de terrain de 2500 m2 environ avec un abri dessus mais il y a quelques trucs dedans donc je ne sais pas si le propriétaire accepterai d'enlever tous ce qu'il y a dans l'abri...Sinon il y a des arbres pour s'abriter un minimum. Elle restait dans ce pré la journée et rentrait au paddock la nuit (pendant 2 semaines), mais maintenant elle reste dans mon paddock parce que elle est en surpoids et que l'herbe là-bas est très haute, verte et grasse...
Il y a aussi un autre terrain de 5000m2 (à vu d'oeil, peut-être un peu plus) mais le propriétaire a fait quelques travaux dessus, ce qui a enlevé 1 000 m2 de surface de pâture. Elle ira dans ce pré au printemps prochain, car là l'herbe est rase comme elle y a également été un mois avant les travaux.


Donc niveau terrain, ça va, on n'a pas que les 1500 m2 initial  :Smile:  et il y a encore possibilité d'un autre terrain de 2 000 m2 et d'autres terrains aussi allant de 2 000m2 a 4000 m2, mais rien est sur.


Par contre, elle est toute seule...Un pré pas loin du sien a quelques chevaux et le propriétaire était d'accord que j'y mette mon cheval, mais il y a un entier dans le troupeau, donc impossible...Il y a quelques possibilités de la mettre quelques mois de l'année avec d'autres chevaux mais encore rien n'est sur...
Mais normalement, au printemps prochain, j'aurai un autre poney. J'aimerai soit un shetland, soit un poney OI mais pas plus de 130 cm au garrot. Donc normalement, ma jument ne restera pas seule longtemps 


Donc sinon la louloute va bien, par contre elle est en surpoids, malgré que je la nourrisse pas tant que ça...Elle est actuellement dans le paddock, avec herbe rase mais elle n'y touche plus. Elle a le matin environ 3 kg de foin, le midi 1,5 voir 2 kg de foin, et le soir 3 kg de foin et 1 kg de paille (que j'étale dans l'abri pour qu'elle dorme) Je ne suis même pas sur des quantités, je crois même que c'est un peu plus...Donc elle a plus ou moins 10kg de foin par jour, alors qu'avant elle mangeait cette quantité en hiver quand il faisait vraiment très froid...Mais je ne peux pas lui donner moins, elle finit déjà ses rations en moins de 2h, si je donne moins elle va s'ennuyer la journée...Je pensais l'hiver la mettre en pâture la journée sans foin que à l'herbe et la rentrer le soir au paddock+abri avec une ration de 4-5kg de foin, vous en pensez quoi? Le véto et le maréchal ont été formel : Il faut absolument qu'elle maigrisse cette hiver!
Sinon quand elle est arrivée, elle était ferrée depuis 2 mois (avant elle était pieds-nus) et 1 mois après son arrivée, le maréchal est venu (quelle galère d'en trouver un! je ne sais pas si c'est pareil pour tout le monde mais j'ai du en appeler une dizaine pour que seulement 2 répondent et seulement un qui accepte de venir dans mon trou paumé ) et il la reférré uniquement aux antérieurs. Et c'était pas de tout repos, madame c'est cabrée et a tenté de bousculer plusieurs fois le maréchal...Sinon, en balade, elle n'avait pas l'air gênée sur les cailloux malgré ses postérieur pieds-nus. Et depuis 1 mois, elle est pieds-nus des antérieurs aussi. Et cette fois là tout s'est bien passé, madame a été sage ! Mais depuis le dernier passage, je lui ai appris à donner mieux les pieds, parce que avant il fallait s'armer de patience pour avoir son sabot pour les lui curer, maintenant ça va beaucoup mieux. Au tout début (2 premiers jours) elle avait un peu l'air gênée en marchant, mais maintenant plus aucun soucis! Par contre je trouve qu'il n'a pas assez baissé les talons, mais je n'étais pas là quand il la parrait. Les fourchettes deviennent plus voluminantes, le pied devient plus dur, bref que du positif!


Sinon j'aurai besoin de vos conseils:
Quand je l'ai essayé, c'était en balade chez l'éleveur. Ma jument suivait un autre cheval et tout se passait très bien. Arrivée à la maison, en balade pareil, elle était très sage même si elle était seule, et même si des fois elle bondissait, faisait un écart ou en demi tour, j'arrivai à la rassurer et à la contrôler. Mais après un accident, je suis terrorisé quand je la promène en longe ou en balade (seule ou accompagné). En faite, alors que je la promenais en longe, un chien errant c'est mis a aboyer devant mon cheval, et du coup les 2 chiens des maisons a côté se sont mis à aboyer aussi et à sauter sur la grille, ma jument était terrorisé, j'ai réussis à la faire faire demi tour pour rentrer à la maison mais elle a commence à marcher en crabe et là elle est partit au galop et moi, comme une idiote, je n'ai pas lâché la longe et je me suis fait trainé sur plusieurs dizaines mètre sur la route avant de lâcher. Bref, c'était pas beau, heureusement, je me suis levée, elle m'a vu et est venu vers moi, elle m'a laissé reprendre la longe. Bon, je vais pas vous raconter le reste (arrivée des voisins, amener chez le médecin, mon cheval ramener dans son pré par mon père etc.) 
Alors depuis ce moment là, dès que ma jument en longe à les oreilles redressé ou regarde un objet fixement, je revois la scène et son expression qu'elle avait quand le chien a aboyé et là je panique, et bien sur elle le ressent, et c'est un cercle vicieux...
Comment regagner confiance en moi? J'en ai marre, avant cette accident, j'avais vraiment pas peur à cheval, que se soit à pied ou monté, je rêvais de monter les chevaux les plus délicats de mon centre équestre, je n'avais pas peur de partir seule en balade, maintenant si...
Bon, voilà, en esperant que vous pourrez encore m'aider  ::

----------


## cactusss

Je serais toi je travaillerais ma jument à pied. Cela te permettras de reprendre confiance en elle, et inversement. Et de rêgler quelques trucs. 
Et je travaillerais beaucoup la désensibilisation .

----------


## csealionm

Je la travaille déjà en liberté, pour ça elle est génial, elle est attentive, m'écoute bien. Ça m'a permis de connaitre plus ses réactions mais ça ne m'a pas vraiment aidé a prendre confiance en moi...
Tu entends quoi par travailler à pied? Je veux dire quelles exercices?
La désensibilisation j'en ai fais un peu, mais il faudrait surtout la désensibiliser aux chiens...Et je n'arrive pas à demander à mon chien d'aboyer sur commande pour habituer mon cheval. Mais je me dis aussi que c'est normal pour un cheval d'avoir peur d'en chien qui lui saute dessus en aboyant, non? Je ne pense pas que ça vienne d'un manque de dressage etc. parce que je pense qu'elle aura toujours peur d'un chien qui lui saute dessus...Ai-je tords?
Merci de te réponse et des futures aussi  ::

----------


## cactusss

J'ai fais un stage avec un homme d'équitation western, j'ai bien aimé sa manière de voir les choses, je vais donc m'en servir pour t'expliquer. Un cheval a, mentalement, deux parties, l'une qui est gouvernée par l'instinct, qui régit les comportements de fuite, de peur, et une gouvernée par la réflexion. L'objectif du dressage est de diminuer les ''instincts", pour laisser place à la réflexion. Ainsi, en travaillant la réflexion a pied, tu lui permettras peut être de mieux appréhender sa peur des chiens. 
Pour les exercices, tout ce à quoi tu peux penser dans le cadre de la désensibilisation, à savoir le sac poubelle au bout du stick, passer la corde du stick sur les membres, claquer celui-ci à coté de lui, simuler un coup ( dans la rapidité mais caresser en arrivant, je sais pas si tu vois ) bref, tout ce qui peut la stimuler. 

Après cela l'aidera à comprendre qu'il faut te faire confiance, que la fuite n'est pas la solution, mais plutôt l'immobilité. En effet, dans ces désensibilisations, tu fais petit à petit, mais tu enlèves la pression seulement quand il reste immobile. Si tu veux plus d'explications n'hésite pas.

----------


## csealionm

Ah oui je n'avais pas vu ça comme ça! Donc en lui apprenant à ne pas fuir quand elle a peur, elle (et moi) se feront moins peur en balade si j'ai bien compris? C'est vrai que ça parait logique! Et il faudrait aussi que je fasse des exercices basé sur la réflexion pour qu'elle développe sa réflexion aussi, pour qu'elle perde ses instincts? Elle n'est pas de nature peureuse, mais quand elle a peur elle prend toujours la fuite, donc je vais travailler ça, merci beaucoup!
J'aimerai bien faire un stage au printemps prochain avec ma jument pour arranger certaine chose aussi.
Merci beaucoup de ta réponse!

----------


## vlg1728

> La désensibilisation j'en ai fais un peu, mais il faudrait surtout la désensibiliser aux chiens...Et je n'arrive pas à demander à mon chien d'aboyer sur commande pour habituer mon cheval. Mais je me dis aussi que c'est normal pour un cheval d'avoir peur d'en chien qui lui saute dessus en aboyant, non? Je ne pense pas que ça vienne d'un manque de dressage etc. parce que je pense qu'elle aura toujours peur d'un chien qui lui saute dessus...Ai-je tords?
> Merci de te réponse et des futures aussi


coucou, 

si ton chien est calme et n'aboie pas, c'est tout aussi bien pour lui faire reprendre confiance ! chaque chose à la fois ^^ désensibilise là à la simple présence du chien assis, puis lorsque le chien est en mouvement lent (style marche au pied), et en dernier avec le chien en "semi-liberté" (style en longe), évite la liberté tant qu'elle ne s'en fout pas complètement, vaudrait mieux éviter les risques de blessures :/ une fois qu'elle n'aura plus peur d'un chien calme, elle sera plus réceptive à contrôler sa peur pour un chien agité.

----------


## csealionm

Le problème c'est que quand il est en dehors du paddock de ma jument, il est très calme et elle aussi, mais quand je la fais brouter dans mon jardin en longe et qu'il la voit, il aboit et elle a peur (mais elle ne part pas au galop comme la dernière fois, elle se redresse et souffle des naseaux) 
Donc j'aurai voulu qu'il aboit mais pas forcément à cause de mon cheval, comme ça ma jument s'habitue sans avoir peur, mais mon chien n'aboit quasiment jamais, juste quand il a peur de quelque chose, comme quand il la voit dans le jardin...Et j'ai essayé de l'habituer à sa présence en balade, en espérant que mon chien marche devants et que ma jument suive, mais il est hyper jaloux et collant et il tournait dans les pattes de ma jument pour rester avec moi, il ne supporte pas de me voir avec elle (adopté à un refuge et abandonné 2 fois donc psychologiquement il a quelques soucis).
Et depuis qu'il est rentré dans son paddock et lui a grogné dessus et qu'elle lui a mis 2 coups de sabots, dès qu'il est trop près d'elle il aboit et grogne et elle elle a peur, forcément...
Donc mon chien ne pourra malheureusement pas m'aider pour la dessensibilisé...
Je suis en train de regarder sur internet pour des stages éthologiques ou de comportementalisme (si ça existe) pour en faire un d'une semaine avec ma jument, j'espère que ça aboutira!
Et sinon, vous en pensez quoi d'elle sur les photos? Elles ne sont pas super, il faudrait que j'en reprenne d'autre.

----------


## cactusss

Je pense que cela ne sert pas à grand chose de faire une stage d'une semaine. Un stage de quelques heures qu'elle/il te donne des pistes de réflexions/travail, et renouveler régulièrement l'expérience pour faire le point me semble plus judicieux. 

Par contre il est certain qu'il faut absolument travailler ce point, car sa réaction peut être très dangereuse pour toi, comme pour les chiens.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Tu es dans quel coin?
Pour te trouver un rescuien avec un chien bien habitué aux chevaux éventuellement?

----------


## oualie13

Coucou les filles!
Est ce que vous allez au salon du cheval?
Et savez vous si une/des asso(s) de PA y seront?

Merci

----------


## zab2o

J'en ai jamais vu... Pourquoi elle irait se confondre à ce tas de commerces et de compétitions ?...
A part peut-être Sauve qui peut qui réforme les chevaux de courses et qui vendent leur chevaux, je vois pas vraiment ... !!

Je ne suis pas licencié, l'an dernier (ou celui d'avant, la première à Villepinte) j'ai donc payé le prix fort... J'en ai eu pour plus cher de parking !! J'y vais plus, on a plus de prix avec les licences, les exposants font des sois-disants prix sur le matériel mais ça reste hors de prix, et maintenant on ne parle plus que des gucci masters ... Toutes les compets accessibles au particulier on ne voit que CSO, en france on ne jure que par le CSO ... Le salon reflète bien ce milieu de compet ... Des gamines sur des amateurs à 1m20, qui changeront de cheval après la saison parce qu'elles l'auront flingué... 
Les présentations des races et autres, j'en parle pas, les "chuchoteurs" font toujours les mêmes prestations, rien de sensationnel, pour d'autres on se demandent ce qu'ils font là, les 3/4 des chevaux de races sont superbes pour des gens qui n'y connaissent rien en bourrin, mais ils sont clairement mis à l'envers, les présentations d'élevage avec des jeunes chevaux / poneys en élastiques éducatifs mal réglés (c'est déjà la m*** ce truc mais là...), des "dresseurs" qui arrivent fièrement leur cheval en total rollkür ... Moi aussi, je peux me la péter en soumettant mon cheval de cette manière, en lui petant 3 cervicales... 
On retrouve souvent des chevaux, non tondu en cette saison (je préfère largement le naturel nounours, mais dans un pré!) qui se tapent des heures de prestations et finissent complètement en sueurs dans leur boxs...
Si ce n'était pas destinés au grand public, ce serait une très bonne image de l'équitation moderne... Malheureusement ça reflète l'équitation pratiquée par les 3/4 des cavaliers ...

Alors franchement non, je ne vois pas ce que ferait une asso de protection là dedans...

Pour ma part vous aurez compris je ne suis pas allée lol, mais si quelqu'un y a été et veut nous dire ce qu'il en est... Ou si c'est encore et toujours la même chose que tous les ans... ?

----------


## fufu36

Je n'ai pas tout lu sur ce topic et donc je ne sais pas si à un moment il en parle mais voilà, j'ai une double ponette de 26 ans, elle est nourrie exclusivement au foin et herbe. Le foin nous le faisons nous même donc c'est tout naturel.
Mais j'ai vu un complément alimentaire spécial sénior et je me demande si je devrais rajouter ça à son alimentation ou si ça ne sert pas à grand chose.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

L'hiver le complément alimentaire spécial sénior pourra l'aider à passer la mauvaise saison. Il est normalement facile à mâcher et à digérer, très appétant et spécialement adapté (vitamines et minéraux) pour donner un "coup de fouet" en hiver notamment... Par contre à bannir à la belle saison si ta ponette a des soucis de poids!
Comment se passe sa mue? Il faut surveiller, car souvent les vieux chevaux ont des carences et ça se remarque bien au moment de la mue (certains perdent le poil par plaques et se retrouvent "nus", d'autres au contraire n'arrivent pas à se débarrasser de leurs poils).
A-t-elle vu un dentiste dernièrement?

----------


## fufu36

Niveau poid on surveille et on fait gaffe.
Pour ce qui est de la mue, elle n'a rien de tout ça, elle a bien perdu ses poils enfin elle va bien.
Elle a vu un véto y a environ 2 semaines pour son vaccin qui a bien sur regardé ses dents, et elle a du qu'il faudra les limer dans quelque temps mais rien ne presse car elle mange très bien, la véto me dit qu'elle ne fait son âge. 
Pour le limage je pensais appeler un dentiste équin plutot que mon véto, mais c'est pas pour maintenant.
Merci pour le conseil pour le complément alimentaire.  :Smile:

----------


## Elanym

ça dépend aussi de son état. Si elle est en bon état, qu'elle ne maigrit pas, qu'elle n'a pas de carence aucun besoin de la complémenter. Par contre si elle maigrit (une fois que les soucis de santé sont éliminé) il faut complémenter.

Ici on boost la mamie de 27 ans qui a du mal, mais je connait un cheval de presque 40ans aujourd'hui qu'il n'a eu besoin de rien jusqu’à ses 30 ans ... c'est variable.

----------


## fufu36

Ah nan elle ne maigrit pas du tout! C'est juste que je me suis dit que ça lui ferai pas de mal et puis elle aime bien!

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Si elle ne maigrit pas, attend la mauvaise saison pour lui donner, sinon tu risques de te retrouver avec un bibendum dans ton pré!

----------

